# Keks klau spiel :D



## Bluethunde (13. März 2009)

So ich starte nun das Keks Klau Spiel weil ich es bis jetzt noch net gefunden hab^^.

Also ich habe am anfang denn Keks und werde ihn in meinen Tresor lagern,

ihr schmeißt dann z.B. eine Bombe auf denn Tresor um denn Keks zu kriegen.

Dann tut ihr es um es zu schützen z.B. in einen Hubschrauber mit 10 Ninjas^^

So ich habe denn Keks und lagere ihn in der Kanalisation mit ca. 80 Scharfschützen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


los,klaut mir denn keks irdentwie^^


----------



## Bonsai-Kargath (13. März 2009)

Ich überflute die  Kanalisation und schnapp mir den Kecks ^^ (richtig so?)

wenn ja..

Ich gib den Kecks Chuck Norris 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ^^ wenns erlaubt is ^^


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. März 2009)

Ich engagiere einen Anti-Chuck-Norris-Fanclub, nehme mir den Keks


und..... ähm *denk* 


ess ihn auf xD 


ach ne, dann isser ja weg :X


dann leg ich ihn in meine Unterhose von vorgestern, die ich immer noch anhabe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

Ich pulverisiere dich und die unterhose, desinfiziere den keks


Ich Mache den keks digital und stecke ihn in eine kontrollierte welt.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (13. März 2009)

Dann programmier ich nen Virus, 

sauge mir den keks vom Server


und druck ihn aus


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

dann schabe ich mit nem spachtel die keksfabe vom papier und lass ihn mir von ner kekspresse wiueder neu formen


dann nehm ich den keks und schiess ihn auf den mond ind einer hermetisch versiegelten packung


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

ich bau nen roboter der mir den keks findet


----------



## Klunker (13. März 2009)

mhm du beschützt ihn nicht?

gut ich nehm mir den Keks einfach =) 

Ich egeh in eine Keksfabrik lasse eine Jahreration identische Kekse backen und vermische dann alle kekse mit meinem keks.
Ja wie findet ihr jetzt den richtigern? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 sehen alles gleich aus.


----------



## Veleron345 (13. März 2009)

ich schicke alle kekse zu meisterstück test bei galileo und finde ihn  dann stecke ich in in meine hosentasche und nähe diese zu


----------



## dragon1 (13. März 2009)

ich verbrenne deine hose und belebe den keks aus der asche wieder

Dann lasse ich den keks von einem Drachen bewachen, der nur mir gehorcht, und nicht einschlafbar/ ablenkbar/betaeubar ist, und mit seinem tod wuerden alle animes und computerspiele verschwinden


----------



## jolk (13. März 2009)

ich würde den Drachen so lange mit drachenfutter bestechen, bis er den keks rausrückt 

dann würde ich den Keks zerkleinern und die krümel auf der ganzen welt verteilen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jolk (13. März 2009)

argh mein erster double post -.- doofer lagg


----------



## Kahalldian (13. März 2009)

dann hol cih mir ne sau und die sucht alle brösel zusammen und dann schieß cih die sau mit dem keks im bauch in den weltraum. ;-))


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

ich +1 den Keks


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

ich +1 den Keks


----------



## Night falls (13. März 2009)

ich +1 den Keks schnell


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

ich hole den 3-fachpostflamer, er flamet dich nieder und ich nehme den keks schnell
dann mach ich eine illusion dass der keks unsichtbar ist


----------



## Night falls (14. März 2009)

Lol, da hab ich wieder eine meiner Untaten vom gestrigen Abend gefunden... Zu meiner Verteidigung kann ich sagen, dass ich mich an nichts erinnere und sturzbetrunken war.
Ich nutze farbspray um den Keks wieder sichtbar zu machen und gebe ihn als Entschädigung für mein Verhalten dem Poster nach mir.


----------



## Syane (14. März 2009)

*kommt reingelaufen und nimmt den keks*

Ich schnalle meinen keks auf eine Holzbank, gebe ihm ein Herz, beine und Arme ..sowie ein Gehirn usw. lasse die Holzbank an einem Stürmischen Abend in meinem Schloss 100 Meter hoch in den Himmelfahren ...schaue nochmal ob alle verkabelungen an keks,holzbank usw richtig sind ..kontrolliere die geräte ...dann warte ich auf einen Blitz der den Keks lebendig lassen wird ..jezt gebe ich dem Keks den Auftrag sich selbst zu verteidigen und oder wegzurennen!


----------



## Maladin (14. März 2009)

Bitte seid etwas geduldiger, das diese Doppelposts nicht entstehen. 

Ich lenke den Dr. Keksenstein mit einer mechanischen Arzthelferin ab und benutze seinen Not-Aus Knopf. Nach der Demontage hat die mechanische Arzthelferin ein paar neue Gliedmaßen und darf bei mir zu Hause aufräumen. 

Den Keks verwahre ich an einem Geheimen Ort und die Karte dorthin zeichne ich auf Esspapier, spiegelverkehrt und verfüttere sie an tödliche Hamster.

/wink maladin


----------



## Bluethunde (14. März 2009)

richtig so  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also ich schnappe mir erstmal einen orc mit einen 50m hohen und 20meter breiten mottorad,mache die hamster plat,schneide ihnen die bäche auf, nehme die karte, benutze meine karten lese fertigkeit, reite da hin und schnappe mir denn keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



darauf hin reite ich in mein haus in RoM und verstecke es dort,wo es nimand findet und auch wenn wird er von meinen Mini Bären gefuttert(fals ihr net so groß seit xD)


----------



## dragon1 (14. März 2009)

ich hacke mich in die matrix von welt 1.0 und cheate mir den keks her


dann lasse ich den keks in eine unzerstoerbare dose geben


----------



## Bluethunde (14. März 2009)

ich schnapp mir die dose,gehe damit zu chuck norris und BEFEHLE ihn die dose zu zerstören worauf er sagte:
"Mir befiehlt nimand etwas!"Und versucht mir ein Round Hous Kick zu vepassen worauf ich die dose da zwischen halte und nach dalaran fliege,
die Dose ist unversehrt darauf hin frage ich einen magier ob er die dose entmateraliesren kann und er sagte klar,er macht es und ich holle denn keks raus,worauf ich die dose in denn müll werfe

Dann renne ich nach Tausendwinter
tue den keks in das Relikt und gerade is die schlacht,hf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

Ich hole die Counter-Terrorist-Gruppe aus CS und knalle alle Allys und Hordis ab. Spreng das Relikt auf mit einer Speziellen Bombe, setze die Krümel des Keks zusammen und verleime ihn dann.

Ich geb dem Keks einem Hexenmeister fullequipted, James Bond, nem Paladin (damit wenigstens einer nicht stirbt^^), und MC Guyver. Ich schicke sie in die Antarktis in einer Geheimbasis tief unter der Eisscholle.
Ps: Sie habn auch Abfangnetze^^


----------



## B7ubb (14. März 2009)

Ich baue eine zeitmaschiene mit der ich so weit zurückreise , dass  Bluethunde den keks hat und ich ihn den keks wegnehme bevor er ihn in die kanalisation schmeißt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ich gebe den keks an ein rudel piranja-pudel (Monkey Island 1 FTW)


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

Ich schmeiße den Piranha Pudeln rohes Hackfleisch hin, damit sie was zu tun haben und schnappe mir den Keks. Dann gehe ich in die noch nicht implentierte Schlachtzugsinstanz "Icecrown Citadel" und gebe den Keks Arthas zum bewachen. Da "Icecrown Citadel" noch nicht im Spiel existiert müsst ihr alle warten bis der Patch dafür kommt und dann Arthas legen um den Keks zu looten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hirsi325 (14. März 2009)

geht in die zeitmaschine, schleust sich in Nihilum rein -> Arthas tot -> nimmt den keks und schiesst ihn ins große weite weltall wo ihn bestimmt niemand findet.


----------



## Zonalar (14. März 2009)

...Das mit dem "ins Weltall schiessen" hatten wir schon mal und die Zeitmaschien wurde jezz auch zum 2., verwendet... bitte ein bissle einfallsreicher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich steig in meine persöhnliche Rakete und hol mir den Keks, flieg zurück und gut is^^

Ich verstecke den Keks unter einem Hütchenspiel^^Wer das richtige Hütchen zieht wird erschossen...*g*


----------



## Toddi Jenkins (14. März 2009)

Ich gehe in meine Imba epische Fluggestalt und schnappe mir den Tisch mit den Hütchen bevor du reagieren kannst. Wenn ich dann außerhalb deiner Reichweite bin. Hole ich den Keks unter dem Hütchen hervor und esse ihn. Nachdem ich ihn verdaut habe kacke ich ihn ins Meer (immernoch in Fluggestalt). Die Kacke verteilt sich über alle 7 Weltmeere. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greshnak (14. März 2009)

Toddi schrieb:


> Ich gehe in meine Imba epische Fluggestalt und schnappe mir den Tisch mit den Hütchen bevor du reagieren kannst. Wenn ich dann außerhalb deiner Reichweite bin. Hole ich den Keks unter dem Hütchen hervor und esse ihn. Nachdem ich ihn verdaut habe kacke ich ihn ins Meer (immernoch in Fluggestalt). Die Kacke verteilt sich über alle 7 Weltmeere.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Dann lass ich alle 7 Weltmeere durchsuchen und bastel nen neuen Keks daraus.

Den zerbrösel ich dann in 1000000 Teile


----------



## bluedragon91 (15. März 2009)

ich nehme meinen keksteilradar und lasse alle teile aufsuchen. dann steck ich sie in meinen keksreparaturbot und raus kommt ein heiler keks...

... den ich dann vergrabe und mich auf das loch setze


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

ich verwandle mich in einen maulwurf und hole den keks aus der erde unter dir^^
Ich Gebe den keks als belohnung an denjenigen der als nicht dk-hunter-pala  dk-pala auf 2200er wertung besiegt


----------



## Illuminatos (15. März 2009)

Ich komme mit meinem riesig großen Ghettoblaster zu dir. stelle ihn an und lasse den "mimimi-song" auf extremer Lautstärke laufen. Während du abgelenkt bist schnappe ich mir den Keks, reibe ihn in meiner Achselhöhle, lache dabei wie ein bekloppter und renne einfach, ohne jemals stehen zu bleiben davon.


----------



## Veleron345 (15. März 2009)

ich stelle dir ein bein nehme den keks und versteck mich in nem bonker mit dem keks im mund ( ja ich weiss der war in deiner achsel xD)


----------



## dragon1 (15. März 2009)

Ich tarne mich als zahnarzt und nehme den keks und werfe ihn dann in ein loewengehege


----------



## Bluethunde (16. März 2009)

ich geh einfach hin,schnappe mir denn keks weil ich zu schnell für die ficher war und tu ihn erstmal in eine waschanlage da er furchtbar stinkt^^
danach gehe ich zu mir nach hause und verstecke ihn in meinen zimmer was total dreckig und unordentlich ist und lasse das zimmer von chuck,seiner mum und seinen vater bewachen
und ich bleibe in meinen zimmer vor denn pc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (16. März 2009)

Ich beschwöre die Supernanny. Sie räumt alles aus dem Weg. Ich nehme den Keks und stecke ihn in eine Kiste. Die Kiste schliesse ich ab. Den Schlüssel esse ich und niemand weiss, wo ich wohne.


----------



## dragon1 (16. März 2009)

ich dematerealisiere den keks und materialisiere ihn in meiner hand.

Dann lass ich ihn von einem megamonsterstinktier bewachen


----------



## Scub4 (16. März 2009)

Ich vernichte das Stinktier mit seinem natürlichen Feind:
Dem Pickup eines amerikanischen Rednecks.



Dann verstecke ich den Keks in den Schatzkammern 
von Atlantis (viel Spass beim Suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Illuminatos (17. März 2009)

Ich baue mir ein Stargate, gehe nach Atlantis, bezirze Samantha Carter und sie gibt mir den Keks freiwillig, aufgrund meines enormen Charmes. Wieder auf der Erde angelangt lege ich ihn einfach in einen Raum. Was ihr nicht wisst, ich habe ihn an einer Autobatterie angeschlossen. ( Da der Keks schon 2x mit Chuck Norris zusammen war, ist er Stromleitend geworden )


----------



## wudo2 (17. März 2009)

Ich kriege Hundert mal einen gewischt dann hol ich wie hies der glatz köpfige von der addams family noch mal fester oder ? der gibt ir dann den Keks weil er ja strom mag xD dann gebe ich es einer Armee aus GM#s die ich gedoopt habe das sie nicht schlafen und auch mal was tun

*wer rechtschreibfehler darf sie behalten*


----------



## Veleron345 (17. März 2009)

ich verkleide mich als gm die merken nix wegen dem doping  hol mir den keks und verstecke ihn im grössten und stärksten unbesiegbaren mob als bossloot (artefaktdrop)


----------



## Vervane (17. März 2009)

löl ich solo den Bossmob mit meine lagger skills und ich nehm mir den Keks (Keks in bound on pick up) achja und meine Tasche hat einen Reisverschluss.


----------



## Night falls (17. März 2009)

Bound on pick up... Das Spiel ist leider zuende 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (17. März 2009)

ich nehme ihn mit gummihandschuhen und fragt mich nicht wie ist berufsgeheimniss.

ich lasse ihn dann von einem pala beschuetzen der ihn in seiner bubble mitnehmen kann


----------



## Glayred (17. März 2009)

ich mach nen cheat dass der alle seine rüstung und zauer verliert un nimm mir den keks!
 dann verschenk ich den keks an 1000000 leute die besoffen sind ^^ dann weiß keiner wer ihn gegessen hatte!
PS: das is reallive also: keine cheats! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

... dann kommen einfach alle mit in eine Quarantänezone, in der dann der Stuhlgang von allen von so Leuten vom CSI analysiert wird.
So kann man wieder den ursprünglichen keks zusammenbauen.
Nachdem das getan ist, nehme ich Roger Moore, Pierce Brosnan, Daniel Craig UND natürlich Sean Connory - demnach 4 x Bond - und steckie sie mit dem Keks in ein UBOOT, welches die Farbe des Meeresbodens hat.
HA ! ^^


----------



## Qonix (18. März 2009)

Ich nehm ein Gummiboot und ein geile Blondine und paddel aufs Meer raus. Da die Bond alles geile Böcke sind wollen sie Blondine natürlich haben und kommen an die Oberfläche. Ich tausche dann den Keks gegen die Blondine und ruder wieder an Land. Dort angekommen mische ich mich unter die Menschenmenge.


----------



## Klunker (18. März 2009)

Ich entwickle ein Programm, welches Altair aus Assassin's Creed in die reale Welt überträgt und lasse ihn seine besondere Fähigkeit einsetzen, so dass er dich erkennen, kann tausch ich den Kekse gegen das ungeschriebene Manukript des letzten One Piece Bandes.  mhm wa smache ich jetzt mit dem Keks...ich gebe den Keks einen Vogel der mit ihm an einen unbekannten ort fliegt.


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

ich beaue den unbekannte-orte-finder, finder, finde den keks und nehm ihn nach hause  fda versteck ich ihn unter meiner matratze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (18. März 2009)

Ich schleuse einen Amtlichen Matzratzenhorcher in deine Wohnung ein, der erstmal solange an der Matratze horcht bis er den Keks gefunden hat, und ihn mir dann bringt.

Ich geben den Keks Yogg Saron, mit der Bitte ihn nicht aufzuessen aber ihn in die Lootkiste zu packen. Selbst wenn ihr ihn Findet der Streit um den Loot wird herrlich ^^


----------



## dragon1 (18. März 2009)

Ich meld mich freiwillig als aushilfsboss, ich krieg den loot den ich mir in die tasche stecke und dann spiele ich unfair (dh keine vorprogrammierte angriffe sondern gleich enrage und dauernd spezials)


----------



## d2wap (18. März 2009)

Dann zünd ich als Pala meine Bubble, Onehitte dich mit dem Ashenbringer und resiste deinem First Strike. Warum? Weil ich es kann.

Danach loote ich dich, nehm mir 50 Gold und den Keks, male eine Schatzkarte die ich ins Internet stelle, auf der der Keks versteckt ist, verbuddel den Keks aber nicht dort sondern klebe ihn an einen RTL-Satelliten der im Weltall schwebt. Da guckt sicher keiner nach ^^


----------



## Alion (18. März 2009)

Suche den Keks verzweifelt ein Jahr lang. Erfolglos.
Aus frust Baue ich eine Rakete und schiesse zufällig den Sateliten vom Himmel. Gehe zu Absturzstelle und nehme den Keks an mich.
Jetzt binde ich ihn an einen Stein und versenke ihn in einem Tiefseegraben auf 10000m unter Wasser.
Bitte berücksichtigen, dass der Keks jetzt ganz aufgeweicht ist.


----------



## Veleron345 (18. März 2009)

ich hol mir die leute aus 10k meilemn unter dem meer hole mir den keks dann steck ich ihn in nen toaster wirder trocken  ... dann nehm ich das ding und gebs dem krümelmonster  ( SCHNELL ER WIRD IHN FRESSEN)


----------



## PhAm0 (18. März 2009)

Ich biete dem Krümmelmonster eine ganze Tüte Kekse im Tausch gegen den Keks an. Es nimmt dankend an und gibt ihn mir.

Ich zerbreche den Keks in 10 Teile, zerstreue sie über die ganze Welt und verbinde jedes Stück mit einer Bombe. Sobald ein Stück aus der Falle genommen wird gehen alle anderen hoch.


----------



## airace (18. März 2009)

Puhh das ist schwer aber ich Frage Williy Wonker ... der baut mir dan genau 10 gleiche Keksteile die genauso aussehen wie die echten...
danach beauftrage ich Indiana Jones der blitztschnell die kekse vertauscht so das die Gefakten auf der Bombe liegen...
dann klebe ich denn Keks Mit UHU wieder zusammen... 

sooo ich nehme den Keks und werfe ihn zwischen Angelas Merkels Brüste... hehe da will keiner hinfassen;-)


----------



## d2wap (19. März 2009)

Stimmt nicht.
Ich bitte eine weibliche Polzistin eine Leibesvisitation durchzuführen auf der Grundlage, die Dame habe harte Drogen dabei.
Beim Weglegen der persönlichen Gegenstände schnapp' ich mir den Keks und haue ganz schnell ab.

Aber ich gehe nicht weit: Ich bastle ein SuDoKu das nur in Hogwarts sichtbar ist, dessen Lösung jedoch so verschlüsselt ist das niemand die Lösung blicken wird. Jaha! Denn die Lösung sieht aus wie eine Katakombe...
Dann verstekce ich den Keks einfach in einer Ritze des Gemäuers in der Frühstückshalle und die ganzen Hexen udn Hexer suchen im Keller und Dachgeschoss. Wobei das SuDoKu eh nur eine Ablenkung ist, damit der Keks mit dem Gemäuer "verwächst" ^^


----------



## m1chel (19. März 2009)

wenn du zaubern kannst will ich auch ;D
hol mir ne Wünschelrute und hol ihn mir

dann schmeisse ich den Keks bei den Ludolfs ins essen
[?!]


----------



## Skatero (19. März 2009)

Ich lenke Ludolf ab und klaue den Keks.
Ich esse den Keks und warte bis ich mal muss, dann esse ich ihn nochmal. *würg*
Der Keks kann man nun nicht mehr wiederherstellen.


----------



## Alion (20. März 2009)

Streue deine Exkremente mit dem Keks drinn über mein Zuckerrübenfeld als Dünger. Nachdem ich die Rüben geerntet habe, wird draraus Zucker. Mit dem Zucker und noch diversen anderen Heiligen und streng geheimen Zutaten backe ich einen neuen Keks.

Verbreite auf der Welt das Gerücht, dass der Keks endgültig verloren sei und verstecke den Keks unter meiner Tastatur.


----------



## Night falls (20. März 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich als Putzfrau und finde den Keks zufällig unter deiner Tastatur...

Ich schieße den keks in die Sonne.


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Da die SOnne der Macht des Kekses nciht gewachsein ist, verglüht die SOnne am Keks und findige Wissenschaftler reisen zur ehemaligen Sonne, nehmen den energiegeladenen Keks und schließen den hinte rzig tausende Türen, um ihn als Energiequelle der Erde zu nutzen


----------



## Glayred (20. März 2009)

Ich geb mich als wissenschaftler aus der den keks klonen will, "klon" den keks (ich hab in nur ausgetauscht^^) leg den falschen wider hinn und hab dann "zufällig" einen ganz wichtigen terim...

ich steck bill von tokio hotell den keks zwischen die beine!! da will keiner hinfassen^^ der keks klebt an seinem sack und kann deshalb nicht weggeportet werden oder so! lol


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Nich wild.
Da wir noch THE DOME haben, finden wir sicher noch 2 oder 3 Groupies. Denen drück ich 1000 Euro in die Hand und dann klauen die das Teil für mich.

Danach stell ich den Keks einfach bei eBay rein.. aber nicht als DER WICHTIGE KEKS, sondern stopf ihn vorher in eine billige Przellanfigur - die wird dann für 1,24 Euro verkauft an Mathilda1924 - und dieses Porzellanding nimmt sie dann mit ins Grab. 
Da keiner weiß wo der Keks ist (un er zudem noch geheim verbuddelt is un keiner weiß das er in nem Porzellanfigürchen is, wird es sehr schwer ^^


----------



## Night falls (20. März 2009)

Ich finde den Keks zufällig, während ich mit Mathilda1924 intim werde D:

Daraufhin schmeiße ich den Keks in einen Moshpit bei einem Hardcorekonzert...


----------



## d2wap (20. März 2009)

Shit!
Da ich extrem Hardcore-Musik(!!!!)-Orientiert bin, bin ich zufällig in der Menge am Toben und fange mit einer Glanzarade wie Sepp Maier früher den Keks mti meinen Zähnen!
Sachte packe ich ihn in meine Schuhsohle, damit er nicht zerbröselt (wer verwendet bei Hardcore-Mucke schon die Beine?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).

Zuhause angekommen nehme ich einen Briefumschlag, stecke den Keks rein, addressiere den Brief an mich und versende ihn mit dem größten Deutschen Postversand..
Da der Brief eh nie ankommen wird, weil es sich anfühl wie ein Bündel Geld, wird der Brief eh nie wieder bei mir ankommen.
Und wenn doch, wähle ich einen anderen Briefversand, bis der Brief nimmer ankommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wudo2 (21. März 2009)

Ich finde den Brief im Zimmer vom Briefträger und schaue rein Huch was ist den das ? ich nehme den keks und gebe ihn den notelidene banken der ist dan in  0 komma nix weg die geben alles aus und keiner weis wers war


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

ich bin zufaelligerweise ein angestellter und nehm den keks dann lasse ich ihn in einem ubot auf den tiefsten punkt des meeres bringen


----------



## Illuminatos (21. März 2009)

ich habe die Crew des U-Bootes bestochen, und anstatt ihn auf den Meeresboden zu bringen, bringen ihn sie zu mir, auf eine einsame Insel, auf der ich mein Geheimversteck in einem Vulkan habe. dort lasse ich ihn in ein Becken fallen. Im Becken sind Haie mit Laserkanonen auf ihren Köpfen.


----------



## dragon1 (21. März 2009)

ich werfe ne bombe runter und sammle die herumfliegenden kekskruemmel, klebe sie mit sekundenkleber zusammen und gebe den keks an einen Braumeister weiter


----------



## Zonalar (22. März 2009)

Da ich Stammkunde des Braumeisters bin, bekomm ich den Keks Gratis zum 100'000-sten Bier dazu^^

Ich seh den ekligen Keks. Dieser Keks sieht so hässlich aus, das ich ihm einfach dem Poster unter mir schenke. Während dessen trinke ich Eistee^^


----------



## Alion (23. März 2009)

nimmt den Keks an sich.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Jetzt verstecke ich den Keks in der Socke von Darth Vader die in der Wäscherei vom Todesstern ist.


----------



## d2wap (23. März 2009)

Mist.
Ich als Rebellenanführer Luke Skywalker zerstöre natürlich den Todesstern BEVOR ich die Prinzessin, Chewy und Han Solo gerettet habe.... und schaue nich tin Daths alter Wäsche nach. Was für ein Fauxpas!
Nungut.
Da der Keks in Hunderttausnden von Teilen nach dem Zerstören des Todesstens wohl in jede Richtung treibt, beauftrage cih einfach Jabba the Hutt mir den Keks wieder zu bringen. In einem Stück.
Als Belohnung für DEN EINEN Keks erhält er eine Stange Prinzenrolle.
Was für ein Tausch.
Es klappt.
Kaum eine Sonnenwende später habe ich den Keks wieder.


Da wir schon in fiktiven Galaxien unterwegs bin, schwinge ich mein Handtuch über die Schulter, spiele Anhalter durch die Galaxis (wenn jemand ein Handtuch dabei hat, MUSS er vertrauenswürdig sein!!!!), lasse mich auf einen fremden Planeten bringen, dessen Regierung durch die Milchstraße eine intergalaktische Autobahn bauen möchte - und verstecke den Keks hinter dem Schild, welches besagt, dasss in 4 Wochen hier eine Schnellstraße gebaut wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## HGVermillion (24. März 2009)

Ich beauftrage einen Vogonen er möge doch bitteschön die Farbe des Schildes ändern lassen, wären der endlosen Sitzungen die nötig sind um die entsprechenden Formulare auszufüllen nutze ich die gelegenheit bei der Stippvisite zu dem Schild um die exakte Höhe der Schildstange herauszufinden die gelegenheit und nehme den Kecks an mich, die Bürokraten lenke ich mit Formularen zum Besitzrecht von Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung ab. 

Den Kecks bekommt ein anderer Vogone der ihn nur herausgibt wenn man die Formulare zum Besitz von Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung ausfüllt in 3 facher ausführung, mit Stempel, und Urkundlich beglaubigt. Und danach muss man halt noch ein paar Stunden die Dichtkunst der Vogonen über sich ergehen lassen, denn nur ein Amtlich geprüfter Vogonendichtkunslauscher mit Patent und Zertifikat darf die Formulare zum Besitz von Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung ausfüllen.

Hab ich erwähnt das der Kecks beim Anfassen krümelt? Somit muss man im Besitz des Scheins zum  Besitz von Backwaren mit Krümelgenemigung sein, die gibt es beim besitz der Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung; Formular C.


----------



## Alion (24. März 2009)

Ich höre mir erstmal die Vogonengedichte an. So schlimm sie auch sind, irgendwie überstehe ich es. Hier ein kleiner Auszug:

_Oh Du mein sabbelnder Phrasenmadenschnäuzer /
verwatzelt im raffelndem Nudelteigheblerparadies /
Pröhnt Dein Gekluppere wie züllige Sellenmongulgesänge /
Und das Waluchen der frottelnden Weißbläuchen verplammert.

Dein Knatterwarz holpert gilb is Gedicht, ob der Wanstwinz olgert wobbert wolgemach. /
Trillgesuch knabotter Linsendreilingwicht, der Rupertmurdochhaarwuchsdicht. /
Obschon der Ilse Willseschon, Ramboknarz und Pilsendom. /
Sumgeschnanzte Suppernschar, knallgebeizte Rachenschniez, ringeschnitzte Ringelpietz. /
Bumsgetanzte streifenveilchen, sinngemäß dem Beilchen breinchen, holen Schnitten kalbsfrisieren, rommern Bonks in Volt spinnieren. /
Rubbelpudersummgebienchen, selber Rammbocks wollgemienchen. Immerfür im Rumpelgratz, linsendreich mit Hopperfatz. Exopienisch raufgebunselt, Halbgerammschter Gelbgetan, Angloplastik summgefunzelt, Vollgewanschter Halbspartan._

Somit erhalte ich trotzt schwerer inneren Blutungen das Patet zum Vogonengedichtelauscher. 
Jetzt fülle ich die Formulare zum Besitz von Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung aus.

Name: Alion
Vorname: Alion
Alter: 22
Wohnort: momentan Wohnorts los
Früherer Wohnort: Erde
Grund des Verlasses der Wohnortes: Erde wurde zerstört.
Grund zum Bezug dieses Formulars: Will Weihnachtskekse Backen

*|STEMPEL Genemigt|*


Jetzt da ich im Besitz des Formulare zum Besitz von Backwaren ohne Krümelgenemigung beantrage ich das Formulare zum Besitz von Backwaren mit Krümelgenemigung.

Name: Alion
Vorname: Alion
Alter: 22
Wohnort: momentan Wohnorts los
Früherer Wohnort: Erde
Grund des Verlasses der Wohnortes: Erde wurde zerstört.
Grund zum Bezug dieses Formulars: Meine Weihnachtskekse krümeln.

*|STEMPEL Genemigt|*

Jetzt nehme ich den Keks an mich. Das war so ein Aufwand ich esse den Keks gleich auf. Leider werde ich verhaftet da ich kein Patent zum aufessen Krümelnder Backwahren besitze.
Das Urteil lautet: Todesstrafe durch den gefräßigen Plapperkäfer von Traal.

Ihr habt 24 Stunden zeit bis ich vom gefräßigen Plapperkäfer von Traal verschlungen werde. Danach gibt es für mich und was noch viel schlimmer ist für den Keks keine Rettung mehr und er ist für immer verloren.


----------



## d2wap (24. März 2009)

Für immer? Nungut.
Da ich das in der intergalaktischen MILKWAY TIMES gelesen habe, dachte ich mir, dass ich zur Exekution vorbei komme.
Mit allen amtlich - wie durch ein wunder beamtlich genehmigten, in allen ausführungen vorhandenen dokumenten - anerkannten dokumenten reiche ich in letzter minute den STOP ein.
Da du davon eh nich viel mitbekommst wird dir speihübel und du übergibst dich daraufhin.

Flink wie ich bin nehme ich den Keks (IGITT) an mich, wasche ihn in einer kosmischen Waschanlage ohne Fuchtigkeit sauber (Technik is was tolles), stecke den Keks in meine Tasche (Größeres IGITT!!!) und begebe mich zum Hangar.

Von dort aus packe ich mein Handtuch wieder ein (hatte es die ganze zeit an. JAHAAA!), fliege am Todesstern vorbei und komme seltsamerweise auf die Idee die Wäschekammer zu durchwühlen, doch mein Druide (Kein Bäumchen, Bären oder Katzen Druide!!!! - so eine Blechbüchse) weißt mich darauf hin, dass ich das nicht tun sollte, weil es eh zu spät sei.

Nuntug. Leider ist der Keks nun in meiner Tasche (Erinnerung: IGITT!!!!). Und ich schwitze in diesem engen, hgeißen Raumschiff (der Druide blockiert die Klimaanalge...).
Kurz vor Treibstoffende schaffe ich es noch auf ein Schiff der Föderierten, docke an, lade alles aus, lasse den Droiden wechseln und gebe meine Klamotten der Putzfrau, die die Kleider im Nirgendwo im All einfach durch die Notfallklappe entsorg. IM NIRGENDWO! Samt Keks.


----------



## Tiferio (25. März 2009)

ich baue eine neue erde mit meim erdenbauerset das ich von lidl für 3.99&#8364; gekauft hab sodas das nirgendwo zum irgendwo wird finde deine hose zufällig in dem haus eines penners (papschachtel neben meiner mülltone) wo auch der keks drin is .
Ich nehme den keks mit Gummihandschuhen heraus .
Dann setze ich mich auf das zeitsofa von (T)Raumschiff Surprise-Periode1 reise in irgendeine zeit und werfe denn keks auf dem weg in diese zeit einfach vom sofa. Damit ist er jetz im zeitreise universum von (T)Raumschiff Surprise-Periode1 herumschwebt und keiner kann ihn finden .


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

Der Keks bahnt sich den Weg durch den Zeittunnel bis dieser Instabil wird und der Keks in irgend eine zeit befördert wird.

An meinem achten Geburtstag öffnet sich vor mir plötzlich ein Zeittunnel und der Keks fliegt raus. Ich lege ihn in die Keksdose wo er bis heute liegt.


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

Da ich damals in der Grundschule einer deiner Freunde war, du mich auch zu deinem 8. Geburtstag eingeladen hast, und ich schon immer eine Schwäche für Süßes habe, so habe ich dir an deinem Geburtstag den Keks geklaut und durch einen anderen, nicht so gut schmeckenden ersetzt.

Da ich stolz auf diese heimtückische Tat war, habe ich den Keks doch nicht vernascht, sondern ihn in meiner Keksdose versteckt.
Und die steht bis heute auf dem Speicher im Haus meiner Eltern.


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

Als ich merke, dass der Keks weg ist und mache mich auf die Suche nach ihm. Als ich den Keks im Haus deiner Eltern finde bin ich so wütend, dass ich das haus mit einer Atombombe in die Luft jage (und alles war draum herum ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ).
Da du die Keksdose im Kühlschrank hattest der auf dem Speicher deiner Eltern stand, ist dem Keks nix passiert denn seid Indy 4 wissen wir, dass ein Kühlschrank der Perfekte Atombombenschutz ist.

Jetzt zerteile ich den Keks in 4 Teile. Ein Teil gebe ich Chuck Norris. Das Zweite Teil gebe ich Indyana Jones. Das Dritte Teil gebe ich dem G-Man auf Half Life. Und das letzte Teil behalte ich selber. Alle sage ich, dass sie das Keksstück bis aufs Blut verteidigen sollen.


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

Hm.. woher weisst du, dass meine Eltern aus Tschernobyl kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (btw: böser witz ^^)

aber gut... Chuck Norris, Indy und der G-Man sowie du .... hmpf... zum Glück hast du den Keks nicht Batman, Wonderwoman, Alvin dem Chipmunk und Mr. T gegeben. das wär sonst ne echte Herausforderung gewesen!

Für Chuck Norris bau ich ne ROUNDHOUSE-Kick-Puppe, an der er üben kann. Weil er eitel ist und nicht mehr mit Jeans kmpft, zieht er diese aus und dann kann ich während er übt den Keks einfach klauen.
Indiana Jones lenke ich einfach mit einer Schatzkarte ab, die ein Kindergartenkind gekritzelt hat. Da er angst hat sein Vater würde entführt werden vergisst er glatt seinen hut und seine Tasche, schon habe ich den Keks *klau
Tja.. nur der G-Man... wird schwer....
Aber ich habe ihn bei einer Tasse Kaffee (Info: Er mag Davidoff Crema) hat er dann nicht lang ausgehalten, weil ihm die K.O. Tropfen nicht gut bekommen sind. Seitdem hat er wohl einen Schuss. Sieht man in Half Life 1 & 2

Da du wohl der schwerste Endboss bist, lenke ich dich einfach mit einem Stück Donauwelle ab.
Als du auf die Idee kommst sie nachzubacken biete ich einen gemeinsamen Backkurs an.
Zum Schluss bitte ich dich den Kuchen einfach noch mit Keksen zu versehen. Da ich weiß, dass für die 16 Sütck Kekse nur noch 15 in der Packung sind, wirst du SICHER deinen Keksteil dort auf dem Kuchen platzieren, weil: Eine unvollständige Donauwelle - das geht nicht.

ZACK!
Da schnapp ich mir das Teil mit deinem Keksstück (Zur Sicherheit alle - hab hunger) und schon hab ich den Ursprungskeks wieder.

Intelligent wie ich bin, gebe ich den viergeteilten Keks nun Batman, Wonderwoman, Alvin dem Chipmunk und Mr. T


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

ich sage chuck norris er soll mir den keks nicht geben, bekomme zwar nen roundhousekick aber auch den keks.
dann lasse ich mich in einem spital zusammenflicken und schenke den keks dem chirurgen als belohnung


----------



## Ayi (26. März 2009)

easy, ich besteche einfach den Chirurgen mit der neuesten Ausgabe von "Die heißesten Chirurginnen nackt" und "Schönheitsoperationen für Anfänger", damit er mir den Keks rausrückt.

Dann nehme ich den Keks mit und verstecke ihn im Käfig meines blutdurstigen Kampfkaninchens.


----------



## dragon1 (26. März 2009)

No chance gegen das killergoldfischlein
ich lasse den keks von leonidas aus 300 bewachen


----------



## d2wap (26. März 2009)

offtopic: sinn des threads ist den keks auf originelle weise zu entfernen, zu beschreiben wie man an den keks kommt und diesen dann wieder originell VERsteckt.... bitte haltet euch dran.. sonst machts nur noch halb so viel spaß :/


----
edit:

Leonidas schicke ich einen recken hübschen Mann, der ihn ablenkt.
Ich kämpfe allein gegen die angreifenden Truppen und erhalte zum Dank vom Rat der Spartaner den Keks zurück.

Überglücklich mache ich mich mit dem Keks davon udn verstecke ihn auf dem Heimweg in irgend einem alten Baum, also in dessen Astloch


----------



## Alion (26. März 2009)

Achtung jetzt wirds hässlich.

Ich (Nachtelf) stehe immer morgens um 4 Uhr auf da dann die Astlöchern noch feucht sind. Gerade als ich ihn ausgepackt habe und beginne ins Astloch zu lunzen merke ich, dass da was drinn steckt. Ich ziehe den Keks der inzwischen einen Spezialbelagt hat aus dem Astloch und werfe ihn weg. Wer will schon einen Keks mist Eichelkäse oben drauf.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## simion (28. März 2009)

Ich desinfiziere den Keks. Anschließend sende ich ihn durch ein Stargate, das ich anschließend zerstöre.


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (28. März 2009)

ich hole mir bob den baumeister ran, der baut das ding wieder auf.
dann hol ich mir den keks, stecke in in eine rakete und schieße die rakete+keks in die sonne, wo der keks verbrennt und nur noch ein häufchen asche übrigbleibt

viel spass dem nächsten poster^^


----------



## Ayi (29. März 2009)

Ich probiere zuerst, den Keks wiederzubeleben.. Wozu ist man denn Schami? ...  Hm.. verdammt... klappt wohl nur bei Humanoiden oder Hunterpets.. Da mein Plan nicht funktioniert hat, kehre ich die Asche zusammen und hol Sekundenkleber raus. Das ganze vermische ich, bis wieder ein Keks entsteht. (fragt mich nicht wie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


Zufrieden nehme ich den Keks und geb ihn in die Obhut von Homer Simpson, der ihn natürlich sofort aufisst. Somit befindet sich der Keks im Magen von Homer Simpson.


----------



## d2wap (30. März 2009)

Das macht ja wenig.
Da er eh eine Herzkrankheit hat landet er wieder schnell bei Dr, Hibbert. Diesen besteche ich mit Süßigkeiten und Geld, schon entnimmt er mir auch den Keks auf dem OP Tisch.

Das mit dem Desinfizieren war eine gute Idee. Ist nun auch angebracht.
Den sauberen Keks stecke ich nun in eine Glasflasche (In eine Punica passt der sicher gut rein ^^) lege noch einige Steine rein - schraube diese zu - und buche eine Kreuzfahrt. Irgendwo über den Pazifik.
Irgendwann lasse ich die Flasche (gefüllt mit schweren Steinen) dann über die Reling gehen - und diese wird im den zigtausend meter tiefen versinken.
Da muss sie erst mal einer finden, zumal der Meereswasserpegel ja dank der globalen Erderwärmung eh immer weiter steigt!


----------



## Glayred (30. März 2009)

Ich war auch auf dem Schiff und ich war seekrank un hab gekozt, aber der kuchen vom abendessen hat so lecker geschmeckt, dass ich die kotze nochmal gegessen habe (war keine gute  Idee), un dann hab ich des glas an den kopf bekommen *au*

ich baue dann die patentierte zeitmaschiene "TimeRise" gehe auf die titanic, schließe den keks in einen tresor, dann gehe ich noch weiter in die vergangenheit und verhindere dann, dass deitmaschienen erfunden werden können und schaffe so ein paradoxon uns so löst sich der keks in nichts auf! *muahaha


----------



## Minastirit (30. März 2009)

ich stelle einen materiengenerator her welcher aus den herumschwirrenden mist wieder den keks herstellt
die maschiene funkt aber besser als geplant und somit habe ich eine ganze klon armee dieser kekse

zusammen mit der armee greiffe ich ehm *land aussuch* deuschland an.
einer der kekse traut sich jedoch nicht und versteckt sich an einem unbekannten ort. go find it 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glayred (31. März 2009)

Ich esse alle angreifende Kekse auf, verkleide mich dann als keks und rufe "keksi", der kommt dann raus ^^

Dann zerbrösle ich keksi und bache 999999999999 neue kese mit jeweils einem krümel drin, die kekse spende ich an das Weisenheim von Origrimar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (31. März 2009)

Als Allianzler stürme ich bei "Für die Allianz" auch das Waisenhaus in OG.
Da keiner verschont bleibt (sorry, ist nur ein Spiel....) und die Zeit alles wieder in den ursprungszustand bringt wird der Keks bald wieder zu Erde.
Mutter Natur empfindet den Keks udn die Krümel als störend weil sie so sehr jucken, deswegen baut sie den Keks zusammen und wirft ihn direkt vor einen Baum.

Bei einem Spatziergang finde ich den Keks. Was für ein Wunder!!!!
Gewitzt wie ich bin schreibe ich drauf "NICHT ESSBAR, GIFTIG, RADIOAKTIV" und schenke ihn einem Museum, die ihn dicht einbunkern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (31. März 2009)

Ich angagiere Tom Cruise ( Mission Impossible??)   Der holt mir den keks , wenn er ihn nicht raurücken will schneid ich sein seil durch er fällt auf den boden, die cops nehmen ihn mit iund ich hol mir den keks


Danach gebe ich ihn in die Obhut von Zen der ihn hinter 20 furchtbar schmerzhaften und nicht bestehnbaren aufgaben versteckt bei denen man nicht schreien darf weil sie im weltraum stattfinden und dein kopf würde platzen würdest du schreien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ( Zen aus Fist of Zen)



HA 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

ich nim die portalkanone vom spiel PORTAL und porte mich und holl mir den keks lala mir fällt nix ein ^^




ich geb den keks Oprah haha


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

ich nehm mir ohrenschützer mit und seh immer auf den boden xD
dann klau ich ihn natürlich ;D

dann back ich 9 fake kekse und vergrab alle 10 an 10 verschiedenen stellen auf der welt, und hinterlass eine schatzkarte wo 9 drauf sind
der 10. is der echte
bei den anderen keksen ist ein hinweis für das rätsel, wo ich den echten keks versteckt hab
bei jedem keks ist eine falle also vorsicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

ich benutz ein keks detektor (ik weis is lame 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)




ää..öööö.....üüü....zz...yyy

hmmm...

ich geb den keks dieter bohle


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

o weh, das wird hart...
ich denke mal ich werde gasangsuntericht nehmen, mich bei dsds caste lassen
dann werd ich deutschland erpressen, das wenn sie nicht für mich anrufen, werden sie den rest ihres lebens modern talking lieder als ohrwurm haben
dann will ich anstatt den plattenvertrag den keks haben...

so, dann muss ich ihn wieder verstecken...

öhm dann leg ich den keks auf einen der steine (falls man das da so nennt) im ring vom saturn


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

ich mach einfach etwas...

ne spaß ich bau mir eine zeitmaschine und verhindere deine aktion und klau mir dne keks von dir 


ich steck den keks in den Ar*** einer Radioaktiven Kuh mit 3 Köpfen und einer Atommilchkanone


----------



## Siltan (31. März 2009)

erso klaut sich selbst den keks xD

ich glaub man sollte feuer mit feuer bekämpfen!
oder eher: radioaktivität mit radio xD

ich zeih so nen schutzanzug an, dann geh ich zu der kuh und mach so nen kleinradio an

tja als die kuh es gemerkt hatte waren 2ihrer 3 koöpfe schön geplatzt...
die guckt vielleicht komisch!
habt ihr schon mal eine einköpfige kuh gesehen? xD

naja, die automverseuchte milch war das größere problem...

aber wozu hat man denn seinen schweizer taschenlaser in der tasche?
genau! da ist ja ein schutzschild bei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



dann kam der einfachste teil *hust* der kuh den keks rausziehen
(bäh wer will den denn noch essen xD)

iiih das war so ekelig, da will ich nicht von reden ;D

sooo, mein keks wird jetzt eingescannt und wird von blizzard als loot für arthas eingeführt!
(ja ich weiß, den kann man noch nicht besiegen ;D)


----------



## Palasch1994 (31. März 2009)

ich holl alucard von hellsing ins game dan knallt er mit seinen fetten 454casull auto 1, und schisst artas kaputt und dan holl ich mir den keks^^



ää ich geb *edit* Alucard *edit* den keks ^^
so jetzt versuch ein unsterbliche zu killen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Illuminatos (31. März 2009)

Holzpflock, Check.
Silber, Check.
eine Dampfbetiebene Armbrust die Pflöcke schießt, check ( aus dem Film: Hellsing, hieß der nicht so )
Weihwasser, check.

Soo, da ich in Voller Montur bin, bin ich bereit auf Untoten-Jagd zu gehen. Da er aber zu mir kommt, brauch ich nicht lange suchen. Gerade als er schießen wollte, schieß ich ihm einen Pflock, direkt in den Lauf seiner Knarre. diese geht kaputt und dadurch, dass seine riesige Wumme im Eimer ist, gibt er mir den Keks. Wimmernd. 

Jetzt vergrabe ich den Keks. und zeiche ne Schatzkarte. die gebe ich Polly dem Papagei. Nun esse ich alle Kekse auf diesesm Planeten auf. Polly gibt die Schatzkarte aber nur raus, wenn er nen Keks bekommt. Tja, was macht ihr nun? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Eine Bitte: kommt nicht ständig mit: ich werfe ne Bombe und der Keks gehört mir. -.- etwas Fantasievoller bitte, sonst macht dieses Spiel weder Sinn noch Spaß, wenn sich Leute was einfallen lassen und der nächste alles zerbombt.

Grüße


----------



## d2wap (1. April 2009)

japp. war "Van Helsing" ^^
Neter Film für zwischendurch.
@ kommentar von vorposter: sehe ich genauso. danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und die zeitmaschinentheorie wird auch langweilig, weil so viel wurmlöcjher wie hier schon gegraben wurden gibts nedmal in stargate und startrek ZUSAMMEN ^^


nun wieder ontopic:
Polly ist ein Papageil. Polly hat auch einen Überlebenstrieb,m wie jeder Mensch und jedes Tier.
Ich fahr einfach mit einem Hähnchengrillwagen vor und sag: Polly gib Keks oder ich grill Polly.
Nach kurzer Überlegung sieht Polly ein, dass deine Überzeugungskraft den keks nicht herauszurücken nicht so groß ist, wie mein vorgeheiztes grillwägelchen.
polly entscheidet sich für das geringere übel und gibt den Keks raus.

Als Erstes notiere ich die gegebenheiten des kekses, lerne mir an, wie man diese nachbäckt und gebe das rezept frei auf wikipedia und einigen hackerseiten preis. so sollten wieder kekse in umlauf kommen.. ^^

Da es nun wieder eine menge keksplagiate gibt und mein grillwagen nun abgekühlt ist.... kommt mir beim betrachten der alufolie wieder eine nette idee:
ich packe den keks in alufolie ein, damit man ihn vom weltraum nicht orten kann (jaja, aliens machen das genauso!!)
dann buche ich einen flug bei einer billigflugline nach dubai, von da aus nach peking, dann nach bulgarien, dann nach los angeles, dann nach new york und dann nach münchen,. von da aus nach frankfurt udn dann nach stuttgart.
dann packe ich ungefähr 19,5kg steine in einen koffer (schwer = wertvoll, aber unter der 20kg grenze für gepäck ^^), lege den keks mit rein und schicke den koffer auf reisen. 
als absender / besitze rgebe ich an: DER WEIHNACHTSMANN
also wenn der koffer mal nicht verschwindet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Glayred (1. April 2009)

Ich habe etwas von der Radioaktiven milch abbekommen und bin so wider nen kleines kind und denke dass der Koffer wirklich vom Weihnachtsmann ist, klaue ihn, schick ihn an den Weihnachtsmann und schreib auf meinen Wunschzettel: 1 besonderer keks, der mal im A**** einer Radioaktiven Kuh war

Dann hacke ich mich in wow ein klone illidan 1000 mal und gib ihm den keks und der erscheint erst, wenn alle anderen 999 fake illidans tot sind

PS: ich habe doch in der vergangenheit verhindert dass zeitmaschienen gibt also ab jezt wirklich keine mehr mehr benutzen is ja langweilig wenn sich jeder an die stelle portet wo jemande den keks verschenkt hat...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Ich töte jeden einzelnen Fake-Illidan mit meinem Imbaraid, töte auch den letzten und meine 24 Raidmitglieder töte ich ebenfalls, indem ich die Accounts hacke und die Chars lösche. Danach logge ich ein, loote den 1000. Illidan und schnapp mir den Keks. 
Damit die Wahrscheinlichket singt (Haha, Wortspiel xD - ja es heißt sinkt), sche***e ich ganz viele Keksimitate und lege den echten Keks dazwischen.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

//offtopic 
warum muss über nacht das niveau immer so sinken? ich finde das nicht schön. daher mache ich nur nocch bei ernsthaften und fantasievollen beiträgen mit.
info: niveau ist keine handcreme


----------



## wudo2 (2. April 2009)

ICh finde den richtigen Keks weil ichs kann und weil ich Keks vorkoster spezialist bin 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
dann nehme ich ihn gebe dem nächsten den keks einfach und sage das ist der falsche und der wäre nur eine fälschung  und verate ihm wo das angebliche orginal ist  ersucht wird ihn aber nie finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

PS: jetzt sagt net das ihr das einfach merkt das das der keks ist  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Da ich gutgläubiger Natur bin und Rätselspiele mag, denke ich mir aber nichts dabei.
Erst als cih Monkey Island Teil 5 spiele kommt da genau so ein Rätsel vor... und ich überlege, woher ich die Situation kenne..
Es gibt einen Keks den ichjemandem geben muss (Benutze Keks mit Pirat) und behaupte, dass sei ein normaler Keks und zeigt nicht an, wo BIG WHOOP² versteckt ist.
Der Pirat nimmt es dahin und steckt den Keks in seine Tasche.
Da ich meine Hosen seit diesem Tag (vorallem wegen Monkey Island 5) nicht gewechselt habe, habe ich den Keks immernoch in der Tasche.
Plötzlich geht mir ein Licht auf!
Also Ingame.. ich schaffe es Monkey Island 5 durhc zu zocken und vergesse den Keks wieder.
Erst als cih das Game 10 Jahre später ls Retrogame spiele fällt es mir wieder ein....
Ab auf den Dachboden und Hose suchen.
Zack, Hose gefunden, Keks raus, ich glücklich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich Adventures sehr mag, gebe ich den Keks einfach der misstrauischen Alix (Freundin von Simon the Sorcerer im gleichnahmigen Spiel). Sie passt sihcer sehr gut darauf auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

so, nachdem ich deiner sehr misstrauischen freundinn alix eingebläut hatte, das ich den keks brauche um damit einen totkranken freund zu retten, gab sie mir den keks.

nun werfe ich den keks in eine riesige flasche, ihr dürft die flasche nicht zerstören um an den keks zu kommen! außerdem dürft ihr den keks nicht mit hilfe eines kranes holen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (2. April 2009)

Thraslon schrieb:


> so, nachdem ich deiner sehr misstrauischen freundinn alix eingebläut hatte, das ich den keks brauche um damit einen totkranken freund zu retten, gab sie mir den keks.
> 
> nun werfe ich den keks in eine riesige flasche, ihr dürft die flasche nicht zerstören um an den keks zu kommen! außerdem dürft ihr den keks nicht mit hilfe eines kranes holen.



Ich gehe, gebunden an ein Seil, in die Flasche und hole den Keks. Dann lasse ich mic durch eine Seilwinde wieder rausziehen und verstecke den Keks in einem Labyrinth mit vielen Gefahren. (Giftige Spinnen, Löwen, Kampfhunde^^ etc.)


----------



## d2wap (2. April 2009)

Wie ich Labyrinthe liebe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Rucksack? Check
Wasser? Check
Essen? Check
Dosenfutter? Check
Roter Fade? Check
Känguru-Boots? Check
McGyver Handbuch? Check
Rambo-Survival-Messer? Check

Auf gehts ins Labyrinth.
Nachdem ich nach 5 Wochen endlich die ersten 100 Meter geschafft habe merke cih, dass es keinen Sinn hat.
Also mache ich fix den Pilotenschein, schnapp mit einen Helikopter und flieg drüber.
Ich spinge ab - mitten rein - und schnapp mir den Keks.
Leider aber muss ich acuh wieder raus....
Gut. Rucksack noch dabei.. Mithilfe des McGyverbuchs, dem Messer den Boots und dem restlichen Wasser baue ich mir ein Behelfs-Wasserstoffmobil und flitze gen Himmel raus.
Der Rucksack wird bei der Landung zu Fallschirm.
Tadaa. keks bei mir.

Ab zur örtlichen Kneipe.
Dort gebe ich einem vertreauenswürdigen Mann namens Long John Silver den Keks. Er soll ihn verstecken, was er auch für mich tut.
Nur Ler weiß wo die Schatzinsel ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kanalleiche (2. April 2009)

Ich besteche deinen Kneipenkollegen mit ein paar Bier und lass mir verraten, wo der Keks ist. *sich den Keks holt*

Meinen gefunden Keks verstecke ich in Naxxramas im Spinnenviertel, wo tausend wütende und giftige Spinnen auf euch warten.


----------



## Thraslon (2. April 2009)

also suche ich mir mal 9 tapfere leute und murkse das Spinnen viertel und damit die Spinnen nieder! Dann nehme ich den Keks an mich und entlohne meine mutigen Kameraden, indem ich jedem ein Teil meines Kekses gebe. Danach verstreuen wir uns weit über die welt!


----------



## Tiferio (2. April 2009)

Ich erfinde ein Keksfindegerät und hol mir die kesksteile,klebe sie mit sekundenkleber zusammen und stecke ihm diesen kleinen kerl hier in den helm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (der is schon zum atomkrieg führen benutzt worden also sind da ganz viele radioaktive kakerlaken drin)


----------



## Pingu@Rexxar (4. April 2009)

Ich spraye den Helm mit Insektenspray ein nehme den keks und zerkrümle ihn über meiner tastatur und setze meine Katze daneben hin^^


----------



## dragon1 (4. April 2009)

ich nehme nen staubsauber, sauge kruemmeln und katze ein.
dann sage ich die magischen worte hokuspokus und setze den keks zusammen.

den keks setze ich als kopfgeld auf eine nicht existierende person e3hdi


----------



## Glayred (5. April 2009)

E3hdi soll es nicht geben? ich begeh selbstmord, schneid mir den kopf ab, lass mich wiederbeleben und beende die quest und bekomme den keks...
da ich nun kopflos bin (war ich schon vorher) benutze ich den keks als kopf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veleron345 (6. April 2009)

Da ich ein entfernter Verwandter von Wilhelm Tell bin schiesse ich gezielt den kekskopf an einen baum  dann nehme ich ihn ab  aber was nun?

Ich verstecke ihn auf einer insel die nicht gefunden werden kann , ausser von denen die bereits wissen wo sie liegt.


(Achtung der keks ist verflucht weil er mit biene-maja gol in berührung kam) wer ihn nimmt wird fortan alles was er isst wie honig schmecken und du hast leider eine honigallergie


----------



## Error2000 (6. April 2009)

Ich benutzt Google Earth.
Finde deine "geheime" Insel, flieg hin und greif den Keks ab.
Solang ich keine echten Honig esse kann mir der Fluch ja egal sein ^^

Dann ruf ich meinen Kumpel Barack Obama an, und der lässt mich den Keks in Area 51 in Nevada einbunkern.
Dort helfen mir die Aliens den Keks zu bewachen. (hinter nem tötlichen Laserschutzschild versteht sich) ^^


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Ich grabe mir einen Tunnel nach Nevada unter allen Schutzvorrichtungen durch. Dort besänftige ich alle Aliens mit etwas zum Essen, danach klaue ich den Keks.

Den Keks stecke ich in eine Mine, bei der geringsten Berührung explodiert der Keks und alles in einem Umkreis von einem kilometer. Der Keks ist übrigens in deiner Heimatsstadt.


----------



## NightyNight (6. April 2009)

Ich Benutze meine Portalmaschine und beame den Keks irgendwo ins Weltraum.

Wers findet darf behalten.(Ach ja, der ist immer noch hoch explosiv.)


----------



## Lori_ (6. April 2009)

Ihr scheint wohl so ein derbst erbärmliches Leben zu haben, sodass ihr sonst nichts besseres zu tun habt.


----------



## Birk (6. April 2009)

@Lori_: Wenns dir nicht passt, lies den Thread nicht, Punkt aus. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






NightyNight schrieb:


> Ich Benutze meine Portalmaschine und beame den Keks irgendwo ins Weltraum.
> 
> Wers findet darf behalten.(Ach ja, der ist immer noch hoch explosiv.)



Ich schicke ein Bombenentschärfungskommando in Raumanzügen ins Weltall! 


Um ihn zu beschützen lege ich ihn in einen Tresor der mit Geheimcodeschloss und normalen Schloss versperrt ist und zerstöre den Schlüßel zusammen mit dem Zettel auf dem die Komibnation steht!


----------



## Skatero (6. April 2009)

Lori_ schrieb:


> Ihr scheint wohl so ein derbst erbärmliches Leben zu haben, sodass ihr sonst nichts besseres zu tun habt.


Du hast wahrscheinlich ein erbärmliches Leben, weil du in fast jeden Thread einen sinnlosen Kommentar schreiben musst.


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Ich besteche den Hersteller des Tresors (ist zufällig ein eFrau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) um an die geheime 127-stellige Master-Nummer zu kommen um den Safe zu öffnen!

Danach programmiere ich den Safe um, steck den Keks wieder rein, alle vom Hersteller festgelegten MAstercodes gehen nicht mehr - nur mrin 6382-stelliger Mastercode den ich im Kopf habe!
Naja. den Tresor zumachen sollt ich auch noch *schließ* - und nun kommt mal dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikey111 (7. April 2009)

Ich hol die Panzerknackerband und das Gallileo Team. Zusammen schaffen sie es in Raumanzügen(Der Tresor ist noch immer im Weltall?) den Tresor zu knacken.

Ich hol mir den Keks und steck ihn in eine Schatztruhe. Verschließe sie und steig in ein Flugzeug. Der Pilot fliegt mich durch die Gegend und an einen beliebigen Ort über dem Ozean werfe ich die Truhe aus dem Flugzeug. Die Truhe sinkt auf dem Meeresboden.


----------



## Alion (7. April 2009)

Ich fragen den Piloten wo du die Kiste abgeworfen hast. Er sagt mir, dass du es in der Nordsee versenkt hast. Ich warte einfach einen Halben Tag bis Ebbe ist und hohle die Truhe.

Jetzt vergrabe ich die Truhe in der Karibik. Ich stelle meinen Liegestuhl am Strand auf und lasse mir von exotischen Mädchen leckere Drinks bringen.


----------



## bkeleanor (7. April 2009)

während du abgelenkt bist durch deine exotischen mädchen...komme ich mit Kapt. Jack Sparrow angesegelt...buddle die truhe aus...öffne die truhe und nimm den keks raus.

Danach sag ich Jacki boy er soll den Keks an's ende der Welt bringen (wo immer das ist). Klar soweit?


----------



## d2wap (7. April 2009)

Klar soweit. CAPTAIN jack sparrow.
doch da ich einen fluch auf mir liegen habe und die see selbst bin, komme ich mit mienem riesen oktopus angefahren und halte CAPTAIN jack sparrow auf, er gibt mir als gegenleistung für sein leben will turner und den keks.
den keks gebe ich meinem riesen riesen riesenkraken.


----------



## Assari (7. April 2009)

Ich hole mirn uboot, ein tauchanzug und eine super Laser Harpune und erschies deinen Kraken, dann klau ich mir den keks und giese ihn in 56465464654654534378665463464684645468764654687684 Tonnen Blei ein und versenk ihn im Marrianengraben (21k Meter tief)

mal sehen ob ihr den da rauskriegt Oo


----------



## Spectrales (8. April 2009)

Ich sprenge das Beton mit 56465464654654534378665463464684645468764654687684 und einer Tonne wasserfestem Dynamit (Der Keks überlebt auf magische Art und Weise oO) und schicke ein Team asiatischer Perlentaucher runter um den Keks zu holen.

Ich lege den Keks offen auf ein Pult. Doch bei der kleinsten Berührung explodiert das ganze Universum.
Der Keks ist nebenbei auch noch mit einem patentierten Beam-und Teleportschutz belegt.. Der Hersteller ist tot.
Schließlich geb ich mir die Kugel, damit ich nichts verraten kann. ^^


----------



## d2wap (8. April 2009)

Ich tausche heimlich deinen Revolver durch ein Rocher aus. So gibst du dir dennoch die Kugel, bist zufrieden udn lebst.
Danach foltere ich dich auf grausame Weise:
Teletubbies - alle Staffeln auf DVD - im Hard Mode (also auf riesen LCD Fernseher).
Bis du die abtrittserklärung für den beam- und teleportschutz unterschreibst, dieser somit gleich unwirksam wird und ich code nemoy einleite: mit einem grellen lichtstrahl wird der keks dann auf das raumschiff geportet und jim und zulu kommen zu uns und geben mir den keks.
als strafe musst du die restlcihen 4 dvds der teletubbies noch fertig schauen.
um die entsorgung deiner explosiven kiste kümmert sich ryker.

Mit dem Keks (und mehr Platz im DVD Regal) wandere ich gleich in die Videothek und verstecke den Keks in einer DVD Hülle von einem Film, den sich niemals jemand ausleihen wird: American Pie 4 
Dort findet ihn niemand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Assari (8. April 2009)

Ich geh in die Videothek und klau alloe filme und finde den keks.


Dann digitalisiere  (wtf heisst das so?) den keks und stecke ihn in ein Programm/in eine Seite, wo man sich nur mit der IP und dem Passwort einloggen kann. Die IP und das passwort wechesln alle 5 Sekunden.


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Ich schalte mal meinen PC ein und hacke mich dann in den restlichen 2,5 Sekunden in deinen doofen Computer, währenddessen spiele ich auch einen Virus auf, der deinen PC nie wieder hochfahren lässt.

Mit dem digitalen Keks gehe ich, ihn auf einen USB-Stick gebannt, zum nächsten 3D-Drucker und lass ihn mir wieder physisch machen.

Danach nehm ich das Ding und verstecke ihn in der Truhe, in der auch das Coca Cola Geheimrezept versteckt ist. (Die Werbung, da weiß nicht mehr genau wie die geht)


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Ich verstecke mich in einem Coca-Cola Automat und warte bis die nächste Lieferung kommt... dann schleiche ich mich auf die Ladefläche und fahre unbemerkt zum Cola- Hauptquartier wo sich auch die Formel und die Truhe befinden müssen. Ich setze nun den LKW- Fahrer außer Gefecht und ramme mit dem Fahrzeug die geheim-Truhe. Nun kann ich mit dem Keks flüchten. 

Nun schockfroste ich den Keks, ummantle ihn mit Stahl und versenke ihn im Marianengraben... Dort wird er nun von Riesen-Kraken und Killerhaien bewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluethunde (9. April 2009)

ich tauch ein,switche in fisch gestallt wo ich die Stärckste Pala-Blase aller zeiten bekomme für 10 minuten!
hau mich durch das alles,trink das ganze wasser,kotze alles in einen anderen see wieder aus(sry xD),holle ein flammenwerfer und schmelze das stahl
danach nehme ich denn schock gefrosteten keks und hauche ihn so lange an,bis er aus denn frost raus ist^^

danach renne ich zu diesen paladin und seiner pala gilde und lasse ihnen die ganze kraft auf denn keks übertragen,daher hat der keks nun ewig ein Gottesschild und eigebaute Ruhestein-Funktion wenns gefährlig wird xD


----------



## Portgas D. Ace (9. April 2009)

Ich hole Relaxo und zerstöre damit dein Gottesschild... nun warte ich gemütlich in der nächsten Kneipe und greif mir den Keks einfach ab wenn er erscheint... 


Ich buddle ein so tiefes Loch, dass bis zum Erdkern reicht und schmeiße den Keks hinein... zuvor gebe ich noch Samen zweier Mammutbäume darauf und warte ungefähr 100. 000 Jahre... danach ist der Keks von zwei gigantischen Bäumen im Erdmittelpunkt versteckt


----------



## Bellthane (9. April 2009)

Während du dein Loch gräbst, grabe ich auf der anderen Seite auch eins und der Keks fällt einfach hindurch.

Ich nehme mir das Ding, schmeiss ihn in eine Raumkapsel und schieße in mit Lichtgeschwindigkeit, in die nächste Galaxie. Das Raumschiff hat natürlich Laserabwehrgeschütze sobald sich irgendjemand dem Ding auf 10 Meter nähert.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (11. April 2009)

Ich beauftrage die Besatzung des Raumschiff Enterprice das Ding zu holen ... die haben immer ne entfernte Galaxie zu entdecken ... ein Trupp beamt sich an Board des Keksschiffes schnapt das Ding und hauen wieder ab (wie in jeder Folge eigentlich auch).

Danach schnappe ich meine Sammlung Tabletop-Figuren (2 große Regale voll) stecke sie in diesen lustigen Schrank aus dem Film ``Der Indianer im Küchenschrank`` und lasse meine Armee aus Spacemarines, Tau, Tyraniden, Orks, Ogern, und Imps den Keks bewachen.


----------



## Achmanion (11. April 2009)

Da der Schrank aus unerklärlichen Gründen einen kleinen Fehler hatte und nun alle Orks rosafarbene Haut haben werden sie ausgesprochen wütend und im entstandenen Handgemenge schleiche ich mich verkleidet als Space Marine zum Keks und stecke ihn in meinen Blaster den ich dann dem Tauren Space Marine vom Blizzard-Aprilscherz in die Hand drücke da dieser eigentlich gar nicht existiert verschwindet der Keks im unergründeten Datenuniversum der Firma Blizzard. HF beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (12. April 2009)

ich werde arbeiter bei blizzard und animiere alle blizzard leute (was bestimmt viele sind) in ihren Computern zu suchen (ich gebe einfach denjenigen 100€ da werden schon alle mitmachen ^^)
Als dann ein Gm den findet zieh ich den auf ein Usb-stick und verfrachte diesen auf ein Schiff in den ich mit fahre und ihn irgendwann im Atlantischen Ozean ins wasser schmeise :]


----------



## Plord (12. April 2009)

ich entwickle ein kekssuchgeräte finde den Keks 

wenn ich ihn hab lege ich ihn in eine keksschachtel, dass er nich mehr auffällt


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (13. April 2009)

aber er fällt auf, weil er schon mindestens 100mal zerstört und wieder zusammengestzt wurde und an 80mio verschiedenen orten war.
also nehme ich den demolierten keks und lege ihn in den atomsicherheitskeller des weißen hauses und zerstöre den einzigen schlüssel in 10.000 einzelteile und verstreue sie in dem ganzen sonnsystem.


----------



## Bluethunde (13. April 2009)

Ich holle Chuck Norris,beldeidige ihn als Sow und er gibt mir einen Roundhouskick.Ich fliege solange durch die Wände bis ich Durch die Wand bin,wo der Keks ist.Daher bruache ich denn Schlüssel nicht^^.
Danach bin ich aber so voller schmerz gelähmt das ich mir denn Keks schnappe und ich einpenne,wärend ich es als "Kuscheltier" benutze xD.

achja,wusste garnet das das spiel so populär wird xD


----------



## Bellthane (13. April 2009)

Ich machs Indie Like und leg dir einfach ein anderes Kuscheltier in die Hand. Pack dann den Keks wieder mal auf einen USB Stick esse das Original selbst und gebe dem USB Stick einem Kobold, der ihn dann mitnimmt hinter den Regenbogen, wo er ihn in seinem Topf mit Gold versteckt. Dann lasse ich mir eine Wettermaschine entwickeln, mit der ich dann kontrollieren kann, dass es keine Regenbögen mehr gibt, dann kann keiner mehr den Keks finden.


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

dann stelle ich mir einen Brunne nauf der mir einen künstlichen regenbogen erschafft udn da der keks auf dem stick auch künstlich ist funzt das .. also geh ich über den regenbogen sach dem kobold seinen namen , der sich daraufhin ein bein ausreißst und an einem minder schweren blutverlust stirbt ( ich bin grausam oder?  >: D   )

Dann zieh ich den keks mit einem realisator aus dem stick und voila  da isser ...

Un JETZT versteck ich ihn im Dekollete meiner Oma (würg)


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Muhahaha! Fies 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da ich einen Freund habe, der einen gewissen Fetisch hat, steht dieser auf alte Damen.
Ich besteche ihn mit ein paar euro, dass er sich deiner Oma annimmt und den Keks klaut.
Voila! Und da hab ich ihn.

Da ich ein böser Mensch sein kann, schmiede ich einen Ring, der den besitzer habgierig und eitel macht - udn setze den Keks auf den Ring.
Danach ziehe ich den Ring an und gebe meinen Schatz nicht wieder her!


----------



## Bluethunde (14. April 2009)

Ich komme angerannt,mit Gollum auf meiner Schulter,der sich dann auf dich stürzt und schreit:"Mein Schatz!"
Er kämpft solange gegen dich,bis er denn Ring hat,dann gibt Gollum mir denn Ring und ich gebe DENN Ring Gollum,der sich so freut das er mich in ruhe lässt^^.
Danach gehe ich schlafen und stecke denn Keks in meinen Mund(wuhahahaha XD). Jetzt will ihn keiner mehr haben und er gehört mir,oder will ihn doch jemand? Dann muss er mir denn Keks aus meinen Eisernen Mund nehmen!


----------



## d2wap (14. April 2009)

Ich engagiere James Bond. Der kennt sich mit Eisenbeiß aus.
Also kommt er in geschickert art und weise angesegelt / angefahren, entreißt dir den keks aus deinem kalten, stählernen mund und schickt ihn per DHL (verischertes paket bis 5 kg) zu mir.

Bei mir angekommen versteck eich den Keks in den britischen Kronjuwelen im London Tower. Ganz geschickt unter der Krone auf dem Podest. Da wird nie sauber gemacht ^^


----------



## Veleron345 (14. April 2009)

wie durch einen Zufall überkommt mich die Lust das Museum zzu besuchen und mir die krone anzusehen ... Da ich eine fiese stauballergie habe niese ich so heftig ,dass die krone mitsamt dem staub wegfliegt und nur der keks zurückbleibt  ...  ich nehme ihn an mich


da der keks nun voll mit meinem Schmodder ist und Grün ( durch eben jenen schmodder) verstecke ich ihn im Ballparadies im einkaufzentrum in malgucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Yukiii (14. April 2009)

Da ich als Frau mich erstens mit Einkaufszentren auskenne ^^ 
und zweitens es liebe da hin zu gehe 
fällt mir dieser grüne Keks auf und hohle ein Taschentuch was ich meiner aggresiven Katze gebe die das erst mal kaputt macht 
und dann auf isst (wohlbemerkt ist das einer der aggresivsten katze der Welt und zerkratzt einen sofort wenn sie einen richen kann auser mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Bellthane (14. April 2009)

Ich warte bis deine Katze schläft und mische ihr dann Schlaftabletten ins Futter, bei ihrem nächsten Schlaf hol ich mir den Keks aus ihrem Magen, da er unverdaulich ist, da er schon so oft digitalisiert wurde. Ich nehm ihn dann an mich und verschließe in ganz fest in 20 verschiedenen Tresors und lass ihn von Krachbumente bewachen.


----------



## Davatar (15. April 2009)

Ich bastel mir ne Krachbummenten-Fernsteuerung, übernehme seine Kontrolle, öffne so viele Safes wie möglich, lasse für den Rest die Panzerknacker antanzen und nehme den Keks heraus.

Ich gebe den Keks dem amtierendem Hütchenspiel-Weltmeister. Dieser legt den Keks unter ein Hütchen, verändert dann die Positionen der Hütchen so schnell bis Du Dir nicht mehr sicher bist wo er war und lässt Dich dann raten wo der Keks ist.


----------



## Bellthane (15. April 2009)

Ich hau dem Typen dann einfach ein runter, dass er liegt und dann schnapp ich mir den Keks wieder. Ich übergebe ihn dann Jason Statham, der das Ding für mich an einen geheimen Ort bringen soll.


----------



## Manitu2007 (23. April 2009)

Wer zum Geier ist dieser Jason? egal ich Beauftrage nen Kopfgeldjäger der ihn für mich Killt und übergebe ihn einen WoW Game Master der daraus ein GM-Item macht von dem GM-Befehl nur ich kentnisse habe


----------



## Xyprogamerxy (23. April 2009)

Ich hack das Spiel und leg den Keks in die Kekstüte :O


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Ich nehm einfach die Kekstüte hol den Keks drauf und zerkrümel ihn auf meiner tastatur und ich habe vorher ALLE Taste mit nicht abmachbaren kleber versiegelt ^^


----------



## jolk (23. April 2009)

ich schüttel die tastatur solange bis die krümel rausfallen und klebe diese dann wieder zusammen. Dann suche ich ein kleines Kind und gebe diesem den Keks. Wer kann denn schon ohne ein shclechtes gewissen zu bekommen einem armen kleinen Kind ein keks klauen?


----------



## Vartez (23. April 2009)

Ich geb Mister Burns aus Simpsons einfach 100$ damit er mir den Keks zurück holt dene r klaut sogar Babys den schnuller sobald ich ihn hab las ich ihn Milch solange drin bis er sich auflöst


----------



## Tade (24. April 2009)

Ich schicke mein MilkyWay-Sonderkommando in die Milch um die Kekskrümel baywatchlike zu retten.
Dann fülle ich die Krümel in eine Wachsmalstifthülle und schiebe sie durch die Nase in den Kopf von Homer Simpson...


----------



## Yukiii (24. April 2009)

Ich überrede Homer einfach für 5 Schachteln Donuts und ein 6-Pack Bier zur ner OP 
da eh kein hirn im kopf ist können die ärzte problemlos eine Op machen (was soll den schon schief gehn?^^)
Als der Arzt mir dann den schift gibt steck ihn in meiner Katze ihren Hinter x)


----------



## Huntermoon (25. April 2009)

Ich lasse der Verdauung einfach ihren Gang...
Weil der Keks -oder was davon noch übrig ist- nichtmehr genissbar ist, Kauf ich mir ne neue Packung Kekse und ess ALLE bis auf einen auf. Den einen Keks lege ich unter mein Kopfkissen, und lege mich schlafen


----------



## Bellthane (28. April 2009)

Ich engagiere dann einfach die Zahnfee und die klaut dir den neuen Keks einfach unter Kopfkissen hervor. Ich bastle mir dann eine Zeitmaschine und verstecke den Keks irgendwo.


----------



## leorc (28. April 2009)

Dann engagiere ich Marty McFly, dass er ihn mir wieder "Zurück in die Zukunft" bringt.


----------



## Huntermoon (29. April 2009)

Da der Keks weder verteidigt noch ähnliches wird nehme ich mir ihn einfach.
Ich binde den keks dann einem hund auf den rücken. einem GROSSEN, BÖSEN hund.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Mai 2009)

ich ruf nen hundfänger der ihm nen maulkorb anlegt, klau mir den keks
und versteck ihn in meinem zimmer... unter dem ganzen zeug findet den keiner mehr so schnell^^
achja, und ich setz noch nen killerhamster oben drauf! *muhahaha*


----------



## Dr.Disconnect (1. Mai 2009)

kammerjäger->hamster tot.
putzteufel-> zimmer aufgeräumt->keks meins^^

ich stecke den keks in eine handelsübliche keksdose, und bringe sie in ein logistikzentrum einer großen supermarktkette. Von da aus wird er mit hunderten anderen keksdosen in irgendeinen supermarkt in ganz deutschland gebracht.
viel spass beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (2. Mai 2009)

Ok, ich bau mir eine "Such den Keks Maschine" welche jede keksdose öffnet und die kekse testet die darin sind... das mach ich einfach mal gaaanz lange bis ich ihn hab ^^
Dann schmeiss ich ihn ins Klo und spül runter, viel spaß beim suchen ^^


----------



## Mayenn (2. Mai 2009)

Klo verstopft...*Greifzange nehm und rauszieh* 

Ich steck den Keks dem nächsten Poster in die Jackentasche


----------



## Tardok (3. Mai 2009)

Ich zieh den Keks aus meiner Jackentasche und binde ihm einem Blauwal hinter die Zähne bzw. Borsten (wie auch immer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (4. Mai 2009)

Ich besorg mir ne anständige Tauchausrüstung und mach dann unter Wasser eine Putzanlage alá große Haie kleine Fische auf und warte bis der Wal zum Zähne(oder Borsten)putzen vorbeischaut...

anschliesend benutze ich den Keks als Base für eine meiner Figuren (TT mal wieder)... und warte bis es jemand wagt sie anzurühren (wer  meine kleinen Lieblinge ungefragt antatschen wird nach einer ausführlichen Sanktion erkennen das die Mittelalterliche Inquisition nur eine kleine Truppe Leute wahren die nur spielen wollten *GRRRR* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ).


----------



## Landsknecht (5. Mai 2009)

Ich mache ein Foto von der Regalwand wo die Keksbodenfigur draufsteht, ziehe eine neue Wand hoch, klebe das Foto als Fototapete drauf. Du merkst keinen Unterschied und ich schnapp mir von der anderen Seite den Keks.


Ich lasse die Heilige Handgranate von Antijochia einfach verschwinden und danach das Killerkaninchen den Keks bewachen.



(Na? Aus welchem Film hab ich das wohl?)


----------



## Skatero (5. Mai 2009)

Weiss ich nicht. Ich erschiesse das Kaninchen. (Du hast mich dazu gezwungen, ich wollte das nicht tun!!!)

Ich verstecke den Keks in deinem Computer, wenn du ihn herausziehst geht er kaputt!


----------



## Landsknecht (5. Mai 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ritter der Kokusnuss  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich zieh den Keks raus, Computer kaputt, na und, ich hab zwei. ÄÄÄÄtsch.

So schon wieder der Keks. Naja, keine Gegner hier!

Ich geb den Keks einem Kaninchen zum aufpassen. Klein, süß, knuddellig, mit sooo lieben Äuglein, ganz weichem Fell usw... .
Mal sehen wer es wagt diesem Schnuffelchen etwas anzutun.


----------



## Curador (5. Mai 2009)

Landsknecht schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> Ritter der Kokusnuss
> ...



Ich pack mir mein Patenkind, scheuch das auf das kleine unschuldige Kaninchen, das auf die Schokoladenverscmierten Hände und sabbertriefende Kleidung panisch reagiert und ohne an den Keks zu denken das Weite sucht. Danach nehm ich mir die Lieblingsrassel meines Patenkindes, zerbrösel den Keks, schütte die Kekskrümel in die Rassel, geb meinem Patenkind noch ne Waffe (falls Mr. Burns vorbeikommt) und betrachte genüsslich das Spektakel meiner spielenden Patentochter.


----------



## Rodney (5. Mai 2009)

Curador schrieb:


> Ich pack mir mein Patenkind, scheuch das auf das kleine unschuldige Kaninchen, das auf die Schokoladenverscmierten Hände und sabbertriefende Kleidung panisch reagiert und ohne an den Keks zu denken das Weite sucht. Danach nehm ich mir die Lieblingsrassel meines Patenkindes, zerbrösel den Keks, schütte die Kekskrümel in die Rassel, geb meinem Patenkind noch ne Waffe (falls Mr. Burns vorbeikommt) und betrachte genüsslich das Spektakel meiner spielenden Patentochter.




Ich packe den Pedobär aus, der deine Patentochter verjagt, die selbstverständlich dir Rassel fallen lässt.
Danach verrühre ich die Brösel mit etwas Wasser und lasse ihn dann in der Sonne trocknen.
Das ist jetzt der Ekelkeks.

Den Ekelkes packe ich in eine Platstiktüte und schicke sie nach Jamaika, wo ich sie auf einer derzahlreichen Cannabis-Plantagen verbuddle und einen Keksbaum züchte. Daraus entwickle ich eine Geschäftsidee und führe einen Keks-Weltkonzern an die Spitze der Industriemächte.

 In meinem Büro wird der Ursprungs-Ekelkeks auf ewig in einem streng bewachten Save aufbewahrt.


----------



## Mikroflame (5. Mai 2009)

Ich hacke mich in das Netzwerk der Firma und durchforste,wann die Sicherheitsdienste meistens mit anderen Sachen als mit dem Bewachen zuständig sind.Dann geh ich um die Uhrzeit dorthin und dort stehen nur einige Leute.Also nehme ich eine Pistole und benutze ein Kissen als Schalldämpfer und Elliminiere alle bewachenden Bewacher. Dann Schleiche ich mich langsam zu denen am PC und mache das selbe Spiel.
Dann Schweiß ich den Tresor auf.



Ich verteidige meinen Keks,indem ich ihn auf eines dieser Minischiffe lege,die im Glas liegen,stelle  diesen auf ein Schiff und Lasse eine Kupell rum Bauen,welche auch von unten Geschlossen ist. Es sind etwa 100 getarnte Spezialeinheiten in dieser Kuppel unterwegs.Immer in 10er Truppen.
Die Kugel bewegt sich auf dem Neptun und bekommt künstlichen Sauerstoff,so dass die Spezialeinheiten nicht dadurch sterben können. Die Kugel wird innerhalb 20 Minuten repariert,so dass nicht alzu viel Sauerstoff verloren geht.
Außerdem bewachen noch Chuck Norris und Bruce Lee persönlich den Keks.


So^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (6. Mai 2009)

Omg^^
Ich ruf einen Pala zur Hilfe, der pala haut noch göttlicher sturm auf alles wir rennen rein hol mir den keks und bei juck norris bubbled der pala mich und ihn selbst und wir haun ab^^
Und ich geb dem Keks dem Pala^^


----------



## Mikroflame (6. Mai 2009)

Ich habe mir extra was relativ schweres Ausgedacht und dann kommt der mit Pala..Willst du mir sagen,dass der Pala ohne sonstiges auf den Neptun kommt,ohne dass der Sauerstoff ausgeht, dann noch immer lebt ,die Kugel ohne weiteres zerstört und seine Angst blase Chuck Norris´ Roundhousekick standhällt?^^
Was solls.


Ahja. Ich habe vor Wotlk mit WoW aufgehört,nur so als Kommentar.

Ich schicke die Hasen,die vom Pala in Enrage gebracht wurden, auf den Pala.Das Anstürmen der Hasen lässt den Pala vor Angst aufbeben und er zündet seine Angstblase sowie aktiviert seinen Ruhestein.Sobald er im Gasthaus angekommen ist ,schleicht sich Cliff von hinten an (Allimania ftw ^^) und backstabt ihn. 


Dann nehm ich den Keks und geb ihn Dimitry,Horst,Timmy,Der Blutelfe,Barlo,Atinuviel und Miraculi sowie Cliff.(Ronny wurde vorher umgebracht.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (8. Mai 2009)

Der Pala kommt mit dem Raketenabschussteilhelm von Area52 dort hin^^
Ich lös deins ned nomal auf mir fällt nix gutes mehr ein^^
Solls der nächste machen^^


----------



## Birk (12. Mai 2009)

Ich sag zu Dimitri, dass er einen Liebestrank von mir bekommt, wer er mir den Keks gibt, was er dann auch macht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich esse den Keks!!  Der gehört jetzt für immer mir, dort ist er *unmöglich* rauszuholen!

Game Over, Thread zu :O


----------



## bkeleanor (12. Mai 2009)

Nichts ist unmöglich!
aber du hast den falschen keks gegessen, denn dimitri hat mir den richtigen keks gebracht.
und ich leg ihn da hin wo ihn niemand vermuten würde...und zwar in die keksdose :-)


----------



## Mikroflame (12. Mai 2009)

Ich drehe die Zeit bis dahin zurück, bis du kurz vom essen des Kekses bist.
Dann zünde ich meine Kettensäge und schneid sie dir aus deienr Hand. So kann ich den Keks behutsam aufheben.


Ich verstecke den Keks bei Arthas Hönecker ^^


----------



## Yukiii (13. Mai 2009)

ist Arthas Hönecker der Palakönig? x) (wenn nicht ignoriert diesen Eintrag 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
wenn ja komme ich einfach mit dem Lichking dort hin, der stärker ist der besiegt ihn und gibt mir den Keks :] 

ich gebe ihm meinen süßen kleinen feral druiden der geht in Schleichen und schleicht nun irgendwo auf der Welt herum 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Naho (13. Mai 2009)

Ich organiesre mir einen Trupp von Hexern die mit Unsichtbarkeit entdecken durch die Welt laufen und deine Druidin entdecken. Sobald dies geschehen bringen sie die druidin auf den schnellsten weg zum geisterheiler. Dann geben mir die Hexer den Keks.


Ich gebe den Keks dem Kraken der 20.000 Meilen unter dem Meeresspiegel haust


----------



## D'eater (18. Mai 2009)

Ich simuliere mit dem Kraken das Ende von "Fluch der Karibik 2" Ich besorge mir ein Schiff, verkleide mich und rufe die ganze Zeit: "Ich bin es Jack Sparrow!!!!" Sobald der Kraken auftaucht, um miich zu verschlingen, reiße ich ihm den Keks aus seinen Tentakeln, ziehe die Perücke ab und sobald der Kraken sich beleidigt zurückgezogen hat, weil ich ja doch nicht JackSparrow bin, 

segle ich nach Hause und lege den Keks auf einen Teller mit vielen anderen gleich aussehenden Keksen.


----------



## Landsknecht (19. Mai 2009)

Ich stelle den Teller mit allen Keksen in die ""Richtiger-Keks-Aussortiermaschine". Zack ist er mein, mein Schatz äh mein Keks, mein alles.

Ich gehe schnell in den 007-ABC-Schuhmarkt und verstecke den Keks im Superduper-Geheim-Schuhabsatzfach meiner neuen Schuhe.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (24. Mai 2009)

Nun gut^^
Dann hol ich Chuck Norris, der kickt dich aus den Schuhen und nimm sie an mich...
Dann werf ich se in flüssiges Eisen, bis sie zum letzten teil des geheimfachs schmelzen und hol da den keks raus^^

Und ich geb den Keks Alexstrasza der Lebensbinderin... Die hat 140 Millionen HP... Viel Spaß beim raiden^^


----------



## Daidara (24. Mai 2009)

Jetzt komm ich ins spiel ich baue mir eine zeitmaschine und erfinde eine maschine die euer gedächnis löscht und dann reise ich zurück, klaue mir den keks, lösche euer gedächnis und verstecken den keks in meinen haus in RoM was passwortgeschützt is.

so topt das erst mal


----------



## Daidara (24. Mai 2009)

achja noch was. ihr könnt nichts machen da ihr nichts von ddem keks wisst


----------



## D'eater (28. Mai 2009)

Ich lasse mich überraschenderweise von Hiro Nakamura besuchen (aus der Serie Heroes) der praktischerweise ebenfalls Zeitreisender ist und Deine Machenschaften in der Vergangenheit herausgefunden hat. Er schickt mich mit den Worten: "Rette den Keks, rette die Welt" zu Deinem Haus, wo ich mit der Hilfe von Micah Sanders (auch aus Heroes) Dein Passwort umgehe. Er braucht es nicht einmal knacken, er sagt ihm einfach: "Mach auf." Ich schnappe mir den Keks, auch wenn ich nicht weiß warum und hoffe die Welt damit zu retten. Um ihn zu verstecken, vergrabe ich ihn unter einem großen Y... verteile aber überall Schatzkarten auf denen steht: Graben Sie unter dem großen X um den Keks zu finden.

Noch Fragen?


----------



## Landsknecht (28. Mai 2009)

Ich schicke meinen Freund Ernie aus der Sesamstraße nach seinem Straßenhehler:

"Pst, willst du ein Y?" "EIN Y?" "Pssst, genau"

Schon für´n Groschen gekauft, gebuddelt, Keks gefunden, Keks saubergemacht. Siehe da, der kleine Krümmler ist wieder bei Papi!

[Jetzt für Insider]
Ich geh zu Prof. Dr. Honigtau Bunsenbrenner  und verstecke den Keks in seiner nagelneuen, vom Assistenten Beaker geprüften Keksverteidigungsmaschine. An der kommt man nur vorbei, wenn man die Sendung kennt, in der Prf. Dr. Honigtau Bunsenbrenner seine Erfindungen vorstellte. 

Ha, jetzt ist mein Keks sicher!


----------



## Tassterloster (28. Mai 2009)

ist beaker nicht von den muppets?

hoffe das stimmt *pfeif*

dann sag ich den namen "jehova" (so richtig?)
daraufhin kommt eine wilde meute aus einem gewissen Film angestürmt und will jemanden steinigen
ich sag der Professor war es, der lässt dann die fernbediehnung (wtf wie schreibt man das? xD) fallen und ich nehm den Keks


Daraufhin gebe ich den Keks den Illuminaten.
Aiman Abdallah schicke ich währendessen auf Weltreise und stelle den Illuminaten noch meinen Blutrünstigen Hausstein zur Verfügung damit ja keiner an den Keks kommt *muhahaha*


wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (3. Juni 2009)

Ich schicke Jean Reno aus mir denn Keks zu holen (seit die Purpurnen Flüsse 2 kennen er und sein Kumpel sich bestens aus die Vorhaben solcher Sekten zu stören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). Der Stein kann meinetwegen so gefährlich sein wie er will denn das ding hat den selben Hacken wie diese Maulgrube aus Starwars Episode 6.... 
es hat keine Beine.

Hm... mitnerweile gab es hier schon soviele Verstecke das mir nichts ``richtiges`` mehr einfällt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  ...deswegen packe ich den Keks einfach in eine Schublade meines Zimmers und hoffe das niemand weis wo ich wohne 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Juni 2009)

Ich gehe nach Ehrenkirchen suche dein Haus und nehme mir den Keks.

Der (mitlerweile bestimmt reichlich mitgenommene) Keks landet nun durch meine Konäktschens im C.E.R.N.


----------



## Estren (3. Juni 2009)

Ich weißt nicht was C E R N ist, darum stell ich mir ganz ganz dolle vor die kleine Schachtel auf meinem Schreibtisch wäre C E R N und -schwupps- ist der Keks da.
Ich gebe den Keks an Pepter Pan, der mit ihm nach Nimmerland fliegt damit der Keks niemals erwachsen wird.


----------



## Reflox (3. Juni 2009)

Ich hab mich als Peter Pan getarnt und du hast ihn mir gegeben.

Ich werfe den Keks ins Aldi-Kekslager wo viele identische Kekese liegen.


----------



## Pogolinus (3. Juni 2009)

In einem komplizierten gentechnischen verfahren züchte ich einen keksspürhund der genau den einen keks finden kann.

Nun gebe ich den keks dem krümelmonster.


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (4. Juni 2009)

dem krümelmoster? bist du des wahnsinns fette beute?^^
der frisst den doch auf oO
ok, ich log auf meinen schurken, stun ihn, schneid ihm den bauch auf, sammle die krümmel, besorg mir dazu noch einen priester, der das krümlemonster heilt und einen magier, dem ich die kekskrümel geb, der sie dann wieder zusammenzaubert...

Danach schenke ich dem keks... hmmm... 2!! Paladinen und stationiere einen DK und Schurken im gasthaus sollte sich der pala per bubble+ruhestein porten^^


----------



## DarkfocusAngel (5. Juni 2009)

ich hole chuck norris wieder der noch wütend is dass er von nem anti-fanclub vermöbelt wurde, der erkennt alle im gasthaus wieder ---> roundhouse kick
dann lass ich mir den keks geben und schenk den wieder rum an nen baby im kinderwagen


----------



## D'eater (10. Juni 2009)

Da nichts so leicht ist, wie einem Baby einen Keks zu klauen... entreiße ich dem Baby den Keks und fliehe vor der aufgebrachten Mutter.

Um diesmal wirklich den Aufenthaltsort des Kekses zu schützen und ihn nicht einmal selbst zu kennen, stelle ich mich an eine Klippe, dreh mich um und werfe den Keks über die Schulter in den Abgrund.


----------



## Lungodan (10. Juni 2009)

Ich stell mich mit nem Netz unten hin und fang ihn einfach auf.

Ich nehm den Keks und geb ihn Apple, bei dem Haufen Abzocker kann ich sicher sein, dass da niemand rankommt ;D


----------



## worldofhordcraft (16. Juni 2009)

Ich setzte einfach Apple´s größten Konkurenten,nähmlich Birne, auf sie an, dann während des "Obstsalats" schleich ich mich heimlich und vorsichtig ins Gebäude und schnapp mir den Keks.

Dann mal ich an eine Wand irgendwo im nirgendwo eine Tür, mache sie mit einem Zauberstab real, werf den Keks in eine kammer dahinter,
Schließe die Tür, "entzauber" sie wieder, und zerbrech den Zauberstab in 40 Stücke und versenk sie im Meer.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juni 2009)

Ich schreibe mir ein Programm, das die Lage sämtlicher Bruchstücke des Zauberstabs auf der Welt berechnet, lasse dies 10 Jahre lang laufen, gebe dann entnervt auf, züchte mir eine Armee von Lemmingen heran, lasse diese durch den gesamten Planeten buddeln, bis sie die Bruchstücke gefunden haben, klebe mir den Zauberstab mit UHU - Alleskleber wieder zusammen, zaubere die Tür wieder hin und nehme den Keks aus der Kammer raus.

Ich gebe den Keks dem kleinsten Menschen der Welt (51cm klein), der steckt ihn in die Hosentasche, ich versteck ihn hinter den sieben Bergen bei den sieben Zwergen (als 8.Zwerg quasi) und die verbuddeln den kleinsten Menschen der Welt dort tief, tief, noch viel tiefer in der Zwergenmine (aber so, dass er noch Luft bekommt und was zu Essen hat für die nächsten 3 Jahre).


----------



## Graly (18. Juni 2009)

da ich nen jäger bin kann ich den keks auf meiner minikarte sehen (kekssuche) dann zähme ich schnell nen regenwurm der den mini menschen verhaut und mir den keks gibt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich spieße den keks einfach auf mein horn (bin Taure) und weil ich sooooo groß bin kommt keiner rann "tada" und wenn doch eine kommt benutze ich meine turbogetriebene stiefel (ingi) und hau ab^^


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (21. Juni 2009)

BaM Frostnova! Einfriern! Raufblinzeln!
Keks meins 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Unsichtbarkeit mach und mich mit meinem Keks irgendwohin verzieh*


----------



## Davatar (22. Juni 2009)

Ich eröffne nen Stand mit dem Marketingkonzept: "Ich gebe Euch zehn Opfergnome für einen lausigen Keks!". Da kann kein Magier widerstehen. Somit gibt mir UnDead freiwillig seinen Keks und bekommt dafür seine Opfergnome.

Ich gehe in ein Labyrinth, dessen Wände aus Keksen bestehen, entferne eine Kekswand und setze den Keks an der selben Stelle ein.


----------



## Terrorsatan (23. Juni 2009)

Ich hol den magischen Keksalterbestimmer, da der eingesetzte keks älter als das Labyrinth ist und schneid ihn raus.

Ich leg den Keks zu den gierigen Valenth. Da bekommt ihn keiner, weil sie alle Futter wollen.
Wer es doch wagt, wird von dem ultimativen lvl 1000 Valenth Chip gefressen .


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (23. Juni 2009)

Ich schick nen lvl 2000 Valenth drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


der frisst den 1000er und macht alle anderen mit nem schwanzschlag down^^

ich nehm den Keks und geb ihn ner armee von denen da:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Biggus (23. Juni 2009)

UnDead´s Armee hört nurnoch ein "Wenn die Pfeile den Himmel verdunkeln, dann kämpfen wir im Schatten!" aus der Ferne.
300x 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 rennen auf ihn zu.
Nun gehört der Keks Biggus, welcher diesen den Gefährten gibt.
Diese machen sich auf den weg, um diesen zu vernichten.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2009)

Ich schicke ne Armee von denen da hin:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
In dem ganzen Wirrwarr schleiche ich mich geschickt durch und klaue den Keks.

Ich geb den Keks nem Riesen, der allergisch auf Menschen (bzw Humanoide, also auch Zwerge, Elfen, Orks, etc) ist und sobald sich ein Mensch näher als 500 Meter nähert so gewaltig niesst, dass es den Menschen der sich versucht hat zu nähern 200km weit weg bläst.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (25. Juni 2009)

Ich reibe mich mit anti allergie mittel ein so das der riese mich nicht bemerkt, dann warte ich bis er ein geschlafen ist und tausche den keks aus



danach steck ich den keks in eine gummi zelle die eine offensichtliche falle darstellt , d.h. jeder der diese zell betritt wird drin eingesperrt und der keks wird durch einen hexer raus geportet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tacit-K (27. Juni 2009)

Ohh man ein Hexer....

Ich hole mir einen Schurken der sich unsichtbar macht xD in die Zelle geht den Keks blitzschnell austauscht und wieder aus der Zelle verschwindet xD
den Hexe hat während dessen ein vom Schurken beautragter Krieger gekillt....

dan übergibt mir der Schurke den Keks ich verstecke ihn unter meinem Bett da wo ich wohne und keiner findet ihn...^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (28. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich dich über dein Handy orten lassen, bzw. alle Mafia Methoden anwenden um dich zu finden und mir den Keks einfach nehmen, während du von einer Horde Gorillas in Schach gehalten wist ^^

Den Keks würde ich an einenm unscheinbaren Ort verstecken und zudem überall Replikas ind diversen Saves 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (29. Juni 2009)

ich beauftrage Forscher damit ein Keks finder zu bauen, mit diesem spüre ich den echten Keks auf, danach hol ich das gallieo team, die irgendwelche trottel den save knacken lassen^^



ich gebe den keks den schhreibern von Allimanin und gebe ihn den auftrag den keks mit in die nächste folge einzubauen , sodass der keks von horst und al den anderen verteidtig würd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (29. Juni 2009)

Da ich "Allimanin" nicht kenne, schreibe ich einfach meine eigene Geschichte namens "Allimanin", in der es um fünf kleine Hunde und eine Giraffe geht, die auf dem Grund des Meeres eine Riesenschildkröte nach dem Sinn des Lebens befragen wollen und lasse mir selbst am Ende der Geschichte den Keks geben.

Ich gebe den Keks dem Sensemann. An den Keks kommt man jetzt also nur ran, wenn man dafür stirbt und ausserdem den Tod überlisten kann.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

Ich bring mcih um und komme in den Himmel, weil ich immer so braf war. Dann sag ich Gott, dass der Tod gesagt hat, dass Weis schei** aussieht und Schwarz viel cooler ist. Während Gott und Tod dann gegenseitig bekämpfen, lass ich mich von meinem Priester wiederbeleben, versuche den Papst zu töten und bringe mich dann wieder um, damit ich in die Hölle ( ist der Tod eigentlich in der Hölle???) komme und mir den Keks nehmen kann.

Ich schmeis den Keks in ein schwarzes Loch


----------



## Haszor (29. Juni 2009)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich bring mcih um und komme in den Himmel, weil ich immer so braf war. Dann sag ich Gott, dass der Tod gesagt hat, dass Weis schei** aussieht und Schwarz viel cooler ist. Während Gott und Tod dann gegenseitig bekämpfen, lass ich mich von meinem Priester wiederbeleben, versuche den Papst zu töten und bringe mich dann wieder um, damit ich in die Hölle ( ist der Tod eigentlich in der Hölle???) komme und mir den Keks nehmen kann.
> 
> Ich schmeis den Keks in ein schwarzes Loch



Ich male das Schwarze Loch Rot-Grün an, so dass es einfach nur noch irgendein buntes loch ist, springe hinterher, nehme den Keks, und versteck ihn in Marge Simpsons Haaren.


----------



## Gauloises24 (29. Juni 2009)

Dann würde ich das A-Team holen. B.A. Barracus hält Marge fest, während die anderen das Haar nach Krümeln des Kekses durchsuchen um den Keks später mit Hilfe von Bill Gates anhand der Keks-DNA reproduzieren. Marge wird danach pulverisiert.

Danach würde ich den Keks von Shenlong in 7 Stücke teilen und überall auf der Welt verteilen, bis sich mutige Krieger aufmachen um die legendären 7 Dragonkekse zu finden.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (29. Juni 2009)

Ich benutz mein Keks-GPS und wünsche mir dann von dem Drachenkes das es keine Kekse gibt.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (30. Juni 2009)

omg!!! ER hat die matrix verändert o.O

ok ich treffe mich mit neo und den anderen typen und reise in die martix zurück um dich davon ab zuhlatenund schrei bevor du dein wunsch dem drachen sagen kannst eine frauen unterhose rein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 da du nun völlig überrascht bist nehm ich mir den (dragon)keks und rennen ganz schnell weg



sobald ich in sicherheit bin verfüttere ich den keks an den weißen hai aus dem film " Der weiße Hai" natürlich lass ich bin hai noch so auf pimpen das ihn niemand aufspüren kann und er an seine flosse oben ein laser hat um leute zu töten die ihm zu nah kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (30. Juni 2009)

Dann verteile ich spezielles Futter mit Mikrobakterien, das der Hai dann irgendwann fressen wird. Diese Bakterien entwickeln sich aber dank neuster Bio-Technologie rasend schnell weiter und vermehren sich bis der Hai platzt und der Keks somit wieder in Freiheit ist, welchen ich mir auch instant schnappen würde.

Danach würde ich den Keks mit Hilfe meiner neuen Zeitmaschine 10 000 Jahre in die Vergangenheit zurückschicken, wo er irgendwo in einem Gletscher landet und ins ewige Eis gefriert.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Da der Keks bereits seit 10'000 Jahren an der selben Stelle im ewigen Eis liegt, brauche ich nur die Forscher zu fragen, welche Gletscher auf der Welt seit 10'000 Jahren existieren und noch nicht geschmolzen sind. Nun stelle ich unzählige Expeditionen zusammen und lasse sie in den verschiedenen Gletschern so lange nach dem Keks suchen, bis sie ihn gefunden haben.

Ich nehme den 10'000 Jahre alten (Dragon-)Keks, der zwar immernoch wie ein Keks aussieht, aber dennoch viel zu alt ist, als dass man ihn noch essen könnte und wechsle tausche ihn mit einem Original Leibniz-Butterkeks mit 52 Zähnen aus. Diesen stecke ich in eine Leibniz-Butterkeks-Schachtel, die ich wiederum in die Leibniz-Butterkeks-Schachtel-Auslieferungszentrale bringe und lasse ihn anonym ausliefern. Irgendwo auf dieser Welt liegt der Keks nun also in einem Laden und wartet darauf gekauft zu werden. Doch wie werdet Ihr wissen, wo genau er ist?


----------



## AlphaNUSS (30. Juni 2009)

Ich habe mich aber zuvor als Leibniz-Butterkeksverkäufer beworben und du zufällig mit mir den (Dragon-)Keks ((Dragon-)Kekse schmecken immer gut!!!) getauschst hast, ( seit wann kann mann Kekse umtauschen?) geb ich ihn der Sphinx. Die kann man nicht töten. Um den Keks zu bekommen muss man folgende Frage beantworten: Eine Brücke hat drei Pfeiler mit je 7,3 Kanten. Wie viele Bögen hat sie dann???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (30. Juni 2009)

Den Keks hab ich nur spielintern ausgetauscht, damit es wieder um nen essbaren Keks im Spiel geht...und ich bezweifle, dass man nen 10'000 Jahre alten Keks noch essen kann, auch wenns ein Dragon-Keks ist ^^


----------



## AlphaNUSS (30. Juni 2009)

mit dem Dragon-Kekswünsch ich mir den frischen Keks und geb ich ihn der Sphinx. Die kann man nicht töten. Um den Keks zu bekommen muss man folgende Frage beantworten: Eine Brücke hat drei Pfeiler mit je 7,3 Kanten. Wie viele Bögen hat sie dann???? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (30. Juni 2009)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> mit dem Dragon-Kekswünsch ich mir den frischen Keks und geb ich ihn der Sphinx. Die kann man nicht töten. Um den Keks zu bekommen muss man folgende Frage beantworten: Eine Brücke hat drei Pfeiler mit je 7,3 Kanten. Wie viele Bögen hat sie dann????
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Uhm einen? Wenn ja, dann gebe ich der Sphinx den Keks zu behalten und ihn nur unter Bedingung der Lösung folgendes Rätsel auszugeben:

Was wirft man weg, wenn man ihn braucht, und holt man wieder wenn man ihn nicht braucht?! (Um es einfacher zu machen: Es hat was mit der Seefahrt zu tun^^)

Edit: Und der Nachposter sagte: "Der Anker isses!" "Gratz du Nase!" sagte die Sphinx und gab ihm den Keks, danach ging sie auf immer und ewig zurück nach AQ20


----------



## vonKraut (30. Juni 2009)

ich lass mich mit nem int buff buffen und weiß die antwort x) falls die falsch is mach ich taschendiebstahl (schurke rules) 
anschließend beleg ich den keks mit ein paar flüchen: 1.fluch: jedem (außer mir) der den keks besitzt oder mir wegnimmt fallen die geschlechtsorgna ab..anschließend stirbt derjenige und kann nicht gerezzt werden..
2.fluch: immer wenn ich den keks irgendwie nichmehr besitze wird er zurück zu mirgeportet(auch wenn ihr mich umbringt oder sowas x))
3.fluch: der fluch bewirkt dass alle flüche (dieser hier mit eingeschlossen) für immer und ewig auf dem keks sind und nieman dkann sie wegtun MUHAHA


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (1. Juli 2009)

haha deine flüche habe nur eine bestimmte aufladnungs anzahl also bringe ich 1000 penner dazu den keks anzufassen , wo ihn alle die geschlechtsorgane abfallen dann ..... mhh... dann überfalle ich dich und schneide dir ein finger ab , da der keks so bei "dir" (deinem finger) ist is der fluch auch weg und solltest du einen geheimen fluch oder so noch haben dann mach ich pala bubbel an und nehm den ruhestein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





mmhhhh den keks versteck ich wo...... ja genau!

ich werfe den keks ins grab von micheal jackson , dort stehen 1000000 menschen die sehen würden wenn ihr da rein geht und versucht den keks raus zuholen :pP


----------



## Hanfgurke (1. Juli 2009)

Ich klaue mir den Sneezing Panda aus dem Zoo und platziere ihn so, dass sich 1000000 Menschen zu ihm umdrehen und hin und weg sind, sodass ich umbemerkt den Keks aus der Luft (ich hänge an einem Bungee-Seil) schnappen kann. Anschließend verstecke ich ihn zwischen den Pobacken eines Orkspaltas ... na dann viel Spaß.


----------



## Kruschkrusch (1. Juli 2009)

Ich warte auf den Ork, der irgendwann mal bestimmt groß muss und sabotiere sein Klo, sodass ich unter diesem einen Tunnel habe, wo der Keks dann Automatisch reinfällt (Mit dem Keks dazwischen ist kacken nicht grade einfach)

Dann nehm ich mir den Keks und... stelle dann fest dass ich ein Steinaltes, 10 mal gegessenes und wieder ausgekacktes, in der Waschanlage gewaschenes, zeitreisendes stück Müll in der Hand halte, das Mittlerweile vom ständigen hin und her zu einer Grün-gelblichen Pampe geworden ist und um das die Fliegen kreisen.

Ich leg ihn auf die Giftmülldeponie, wo er dann ein paar Stunden später in einem Luftdichten Container auf den Grund des Meeres fallen gelassen wird.


----------



## Haszor (2. Juli 2009)

Ich versklave meinen Bruder, sage ihm er soll den Keks holen, er holt ihn, reinigt ihn, und stirbt.
Danach nehm ich mir den Keks und... Lege ihn ganz einfach auf die Straße..... Nur auf die Straße... da ist nichts... Außer die straße!


----------



## D'eater (2. Juli 2009)

Ich fahre mit meinem Auto an dem Keks vorbei, halte an... steige aus, guck ihn an und ekel mich. Als ich grade denke: "Sowas kann man doch nicht mehr essen..." sagt eine andere Stimme in meinem Kopf: "Oh doch" Ich streite mich ein wenig mit dem Engelchen und dem Teufelchen und einige mich mit ihnen auf folgendes. Ich gebe den Keks meinem Nachposter zu Essen.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (3. Juli 2009)

Ich ess den Keks und geb Arthas einen Schockoladen Keks


----------



## Haszor (4. Juli 2009)

AlphaNUSS schrieb:


> Ich ess den Keks und geb Arthas einen Schockoladen Keks



*schnief* Jetzt ist der Keks weg, und das Spiel vorbei!


Oh! Keks respawn! *Keks aufheb*

Ich renne in einen Kreis. Dieser Kreis besteht aus zwei Reihen. In der ersten Reihe sind 8 Tank-Palas. In der dahinterstehenden Reihe sind 12 Healer. 4 Priester, 4 Druiden, 4 Schamenen!
Viel Glück 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nebola (4. Juli 2009)

Ich bestell nen GM der entfernt für 1 Minute Palas, Druiden, Priester und Schamanen aus dem Spiel und ich habe den Keks.

Ich hänge den Keks in einen Raum mit 2 Milliardn Mücken.

Fragt mich nicht voher ich die habe, es ist einfach so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich sag nur Mückenspray 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Der Keks wird dann auf einer rießigen Müllhalde vergraben...


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

Hmm easy, ich räume die Mücken weg und nehm in mir.
Danach wandle ich den Keks in ein Eis um, unzwar mit einer Maschine die es niemals erlaubt das der Keks zurückverwandelt wird.
Ausserdem zerstöre mich den Zeitfluss das somit keine Zeitreisen mehr möglich sind.
Chuck Norris wurde mittlerweile wirklich getötet.
Achja, der Keks wird von ALLEN Gms gewacht die dauerhaft /targetenemy .kill spammen bewacht.
Somit ist der Keks total beschützt und kann NIE WIEDER genommen werden.
Ha owned!


----------



## D'eater (6. Juli 2009)

Ich lache erstmal stundenlang meinen Vorposter aus und verhöhne ihn, weil er das Spiel scheinbar nicht verstanden hat und egal, was er da in seine komische Maschine gepackt hat usw.... es ist nicht der Keks. Denn der liegt immer noch auf der riesigen Müllhalde vergraben. (Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil.... OWNED!)

Ich gebe mich also als Umweltinspektor aus, gehe mit einem riesigen Suchtrupp zur Müllhalde und lasse nach etwas extrem Umweltschädlichem suchen, was die Form eines Kekses hat. Nach einigen Tagen Arbeit wird mir der etwas müffelnde Keks gebracht. 

Ich fahre noch einmal zu meinem Vorposter und lache ihn noch ein paar Stunden aus... es fallen Sätze wie: "Und Du hast dir soooooo Mühe gegeben... hahaha" und "Wenn die GMs merken, dass sie eigentlich nichts bewachen... *prust*". Dann fahre ich mit dem Keks zum Hafen und schicke ihn auf eine Kreuzfahrt auf der AIDA.


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

*schnief* Da hats wohl doch einer gemerkt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Naja, ich zufälligerweise auch auf dem Schiff mit dem der Keks fährt.
Somit schleiche ich mich an, nehme den Keks und renne weg,spring ins Wasser und schwimme zu einer bis Dato unbekannten Insel.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

Ich hab dir aber leider leider (ich war auch auf dem Schiff)
nen Peilsender einenäht, als du geschlafen hast...
ich habe dich gefunden und nehm den keks, nachdem du verhungert bist, weil der Keks nicht weg sein darf...

Dann flieg ich zu Zensursula und sag, dass jeder Amokläufer mal nen Keks gegessen hat...und schon gibts den Keks nichtmehr!













			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

Ich reise in die Zeit zurück bevor du mir den Peilsender (eingenäht, wie das?^^) hast und schlafe nun auf dem Schiff nicht.
Den Keks werfe ich nun auf den Meeresboden wo er von lauter Killerpiranhas bewacht wird.


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Ich schicke Obelix (von Asterix & Obelix) da hin, der isst alle Fische auf und gibt mir zum Dank den Keks.

Ich stecke den Keks in eine Vitrine. Wer den Keks haben will, muss 100 Runden auf nem Kettenkarussell drehen, ohne sich zu übergeben. Wer ist Mannsgenug, die Herausforderung anzunehmen?


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

Hmm mach ich, so Keks ist mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich geb den Keks weil mir iwie grad nix kreatives einfällt meinen nachposter


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

Baits schrieb:


> Ich geb den Keks weil mir iwie grad nix kreatives einfällt meinen nachposter




danke!

ich tu Salzsäure auf den keks...durch diverse davor gemachte versuche löst er sich nicht auf, aber alles, was  ihn ab jetzt berührt wird veräzt und fault /rostet ab


----------



## Davatar (6. Juli 2009)

Ich lass ein Alien (aus den Filmen "Alien") auf den Keks los. Das ist immun gegen Säure. Es schnappt sich den Keks und ist zugleich die Hürde für den nächsten Poster 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlphaNUSS (6. Juli 2009)

dann beauftrage ich Predatoren das Alien zu töten und die geben den Keks dann Duke Nukem.


----------



## veeeith (6. Juli 2009)

der leider nicht exisiert, da teil 1 niemand zockt und nukem forever nicht mehr kommt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich geb den Keks den weight watchers,
die geben so nen fettmacher nimmer her!


----------



## Baits (6. Juli 2009)

fies!
Ich schleiche mich in die "Basis" von Weight Watchers und stehle ihn!pha
ich geben den Keks dem Krümelmonster!


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

...das auf Grund der Säurereste von einigen Posts davor sofort die Lust an Keksen verliert.
Danach wird der Keks davon gereinigt und in einer der weltweit 1000en Subway Fillialen (Niemand, nichtmal ich weiß welche Filliale es sein wird) zu den Keksen dort gelegt.
Wer nimmt den Kampf gegen die Zeit auf ihn als erstes zu finden und sich durch eine regelrechte Armee von Subway-Keksen zu fressen (einer hat über 200 kcal ^^)?


----------



## Graly (6. Juli 2009)

Wenn du das Krümelmonster aus der Sesamstraße meinst, manipuliere ich es so lange, dass es total modisch wird. Dann schreibe ich einen Modeartikel, in dem stet, dass blau out ist!!
Zeitgleich eröffne ich einen Frisörladen, der auch Krümel färbt. Das Monster ist so verzweifelt, dass er mir den KEKS als bezahlung für eine Rotfärbung gibt.

Den KEKS verstecke ich in einer Fettfalte von Homer Simpsons!!
viel spaß beim suchen denn:
-Homer ist so fett, dass es mehr als 999999999999 Falten sind
-Durch seine Radioaktivität (Mr Burns verwendet kein Blei in seinem Kraftwerk) fallen alle Geräte im Umkreis von 20km aus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (6. Juli 2009)

Leider ist der richtige Keks immer noch bei Subway...setzen, 6.


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Ich bewerbe mich bei Subway's in der Zentrale und erlange dadurch die Telefonliste der Filialen. Danach wähl ich mir die Finger wund und lerne während meiner Telefoniererei den Satz "Haben Sie einen seltsam aussehenden Keks" in einigen Sprachen. Ein Chinese bestätigt mir, er hätte einen übel riechenden Keks, der ziemlich mitgenommen aussieht und den schon seit Monaten niemand kauft. Ich setze mich in den Flieger, kaufe den Keks und mache den Keks durch einen Putsch zum Kaiser von China. So wird er durch die Chinesen geschützt... und wir wissen alle wieviele Chinesen es gibt... *diabolisches lachen*


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Ich stolpere in China zufällig über ein Buch mit alten Chinesischen Legenden, Sagen und Geschichten. Darin wird erwähnt, dass an dem Tag an dem der heilige Keks zum Kaiser gekrönt wird ein Ausländer erscheinen wird, dessen Beschreibung interessanterweise vollkommen auf mich trifft, der einen Drachen besiegt und dadurch zum Volkshelden wird.
Also bastle ich mir aus Pappe, Glitter, viel Farbe und nem Schweissbrenner nen Drachen, besiege diesen und werde dadurch zum Volkshelden. Da das Volk nun hinter mir steht starte ich einen Putsch und stosse den Keks vom Thron. Ich lasse mich selbst zum neuen Kaiser von China krönen und lasse den Keks in einem tiefen Verlies einkerkern und lasse unzählige Fallen (wie zB die Indie-Falle mit dem rollenden Stein, vergiftete Pfeile, Falltüren, etc) einbauen. Wer den Keks will, muss also durch das Verlies und lebend wieder raus kommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich geniesse währenddessen das Leben als Kaiser von China 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Graly (7. Juli 2009)

Ich lasse mich von nem pala bubblen, aspekt des geparden schnapp mir den KEKS, stell mich tot, ruhestein.

Ich verstecke den KEKS verstecke ich in einer Fettfalte von Homer Simpsons!!
viel spaß beim suchen denn:
-Homer ist so fett, dass es mehr als 999999999999 Falten sind
-Durch seine Radioaktivität (Mr Burns verwendet kein Blei in seinem Kraftwerk) fallen alle Geräte im Umkreis von 20km aus

PS: sorry hab zu langsam getippt^^


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Heh wir sind hier im RL, da gibts keine Palas 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Richtig... Homer ist fett, aber da Fett bei Homer zu grade mal einer Falte führt, wer sich ihn genau ansieht, wird mir zustimmen, greife ich unter seinen Bauch und ziehe den Keks hervor. Störe mich nicht an den beiden verkleideten Liverollenspielern, von dem der eine immer wieder ruft: "Ich bin ein Paladin... spüre die Macht des heiligen Lichtes" und der andere, der mit einem Dackel zusammen rumsteht und versucht durch einen Ziegelstein den Ort zu wechseln. Ich denke mir nur: "Leute gibt's..." und schicke den Keks flux mit dem Fluxkompensator zurück in die Vergangenheit mit Michael J. Fox. Der Keks befindet sich nun also in Hillvalley im Jahre 1955...


----------



## Baits (7. Juli 2009)

Ich lass mich "digitalisieren" und geh zu dem komischen Technik Freak bei Donald Duck da ^^
Der schickt mich ins Jahre 1955 zurück und "entdigitalisiert" mich wieder.
Dort suche ich nun den Keks, habe ich ihn gefunden verstecke ich in auf einer unbekannten Insel OHNE MICH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Allerdings wird der Keks von Killerhunden und Piranhas bewacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hanfgurke (7. Juli 2009)

Bevor dein digitaler Datenstrom das Heute verlies konnte ich ihn abfangen, den Keks herausfiltern und synthetisieren. Der Datenkeks liegt jetzt auf meiner Festplatte und ich kann ihn so oft drucken wie ich will *mjam mjam*. Das ganze ist natürlich geschützt, durch die Windows-Benutzerkonten-Steuerung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Ich geh auf den Markt, kauf ein Kilo Äpfel und werfe sie auf Deinen Computer. Währenddem dieser damit beschäftigt ist, sich gegen die Apple-Attacke zu wehren nutze ich die Gelegenheit und klaue einen der von Dir ausgedruckten Kekse und behaupte, das sei jetzt der Keks um dens hier im Spiel geht.

Ich gebe den Keks einem Pantomimen. Dieser holt 1000 andere Pantomime. Zusammen bauen sie eine unsichtbare Verteidigungsanlage auf und schützen den Keks mit ihren unsichtbaren Waffen.


----------



## Deathcrusher-Aegwynn (7. Juli 2009)

ich geh hol mir 200000000 Pantomime diese erschaffen eine unsichtbare schreitmacht mit der ich dich über rolle und scnappe mir den keks 



ich gebe den keks dem A-Team diese werden ihn bis zu ihrem tot verteidigen


----------



## AlphaNUSS (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hol das B-Team und das ist wie jeder weis um einiges besser als das A-Team.
Ich geb den Keks der Buffed Moderation.


----------



## veeeith (7. Juli 2009)

Die verlosen ihn aber leider in der buffed show also BUff food mit +10 Radioaktivität und
+100% Lebensgefahr, aber ich mach mit und gewinne ihn!

Jetzt gebe ich ihm dem mitleid errgendesten Menschen der welt...du willst dem doch nicht sein ein und alles wegnehmen?


----------



## D'eater (7. Juli 2009)

Tja... wenn ich Mitleid zu verschenken hätte... würde ich ihm jetzt den Keks nicht klauen. Tu ich aber trotzdem.

Ich stecke den Brief in einen Umschlag, schreibe eine schlecht lesbare Adresse drauf und werfe ihn in die Post.


----------



## Davatar (7. Juli 2009)

Ich stehe jeden Morgen vor dem Briefkasten und überfalle den Postboten. Leider wurde der Brief an meinen Nachposter gesendet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tade (7. Juli 2009)

Ich hetze meinen Hund auf den Postboten, der ihm den Brief entreißt (oops nicht nur den Brief) und entdecke in ihm hoch erfreut den Keks.

Dann zügle ich meine Begeisterung da ein freundlicher Herr in grün an meine Tür klingelt und unangenehme Fragen zum mysteriösen Verbleib eines Postboten stellt. Ich nutze die Gelegenheit und klebe den Keks mit Plastiksprengstoff an den Rücken des Polizisten *fg*


----------



## Gauloises24 (7. Juli 2009)

Aber da mein Onkel Polizeichef ist, enthebt er den besagten Polizisten mit dem Keks am Rücken seines Dienstes und konfisziert dessen Kleidung. Da der Sprengstoff durch den Schweiß des Beamten nass geworden ist, zündet er nicht mehr. Glück gehabt. 
Den Keks hab ich dank meinem Onkel nun wieder und gehe darauf hin erstmal zu Starbucks um mir einen Kaffee zu gönnen. Aus Gewohnheit tunke ich den Keks jedoch in den Kaffee und versuche abzubeißen. Der unfassbare Geschmack des mitlerweile mitgenommenen Kekses lässt mich sofort in Ohnmacht fallen. Als ich wieder aufwache ist der Keks weg. Wo kann er nur sein?


----------



## Haszor (7. Juli 2009)

Ein bunt gekleideter Mann hat den Keks genommen während du ein Nickerchen gemacht hast. Der bunt gekleidete Mann ist unauffälig weil er so auffällig ist! Niemand bemerkt ihn.
Nein, er stinkt nicht und deshalb wird er nie die Kleidung wechseln. Er spricht nicht, da er keine zunge hat. Er hat keine Identität weil ich sie ihm nicht gönnen will, er hat kein Haus wo man auflauern kann, er hat keine DNS mit der man ihn aufspüren kann. Er hat eine Fähigkeit mit der man ihn nicht aufspüren kann, egal wie! Und sobald man ihn 3km zu nah kommt mit der Absicht ihn zu finden (was nur per Zufall passieren kann, mit einer Chance  von 0,1200384812389098417238801247019590132671238%) dann teleportiert er sich mit streng geheimer Alien-Technologie aus der Area 51 zu einem geheimen Ort - Von diesen Orten gibt es 34623. Und die Chancen das er bei einem dieser Orte rauskommt ist gleich. In die Orte kommt man nur rein mit einem bestimmten Ausweis. Nein, deine Verwandten arbeiten da nicht, und keiner weiß wie der Ausweis aussieht, also weiß auch keiner wie man so einen fälschen kann.

gl hf! 


P.S .... Wehe Eure Antworten sind so langweilig.... (Und ich war so blöd sie nicht auszuschließen...^^)


----------



## D'eater (8. Juli 2009)

Während ich auf dem Klo sitze und lese, materialisiert sich ein bunt gekleideter Mann in meinem Badezimmer. Da mein Badezimmer ziemlich klein ist, bin ich nicht nur schockiert, sondern auch verwirrt und entrüstet. Mit einem "Ja, kann man denn hier nicht einmal in Ruhe scheißen..." springe ich auf den Mann zu, (was keine große Sache ist, wie gesagt sehr kleines Badezimmer) und verprügle ihn, während er versucht mir irgendwas mitzuteilen, was ich allerdings gar nicht verstehe und nicht verstehen will... Kleiner Zeitsprung, nachdem das Blut und die Leichenteile das Klo runtergespült sind, finde ich in seiner Kleidung einen Keks und ich denke mir: YES, mein Glückstag. Ich überlege mir, was ich mit diesem Keks anstellen könnte und entscheide mich, nachdem ich dran gerochen habe, den Keks am Backstage Bereichs eines Tokio Hotel Konzerts abzugeben. Ich verschwinde noch bevor die Musik beginnt....


----------



## Soladra (8. Juli 2009)

Ich begleite eine Freundin zu einem Konzert von Tokio Hotel, und weil ich die Band hasse, haue ich Durch den Backstage-Bereich ab und finde einen leckeren Schokikeks.Da ich Süchtig nach Keksen bin und Mami sie vor mir immer gesperrt, schnappe ich mir den Keks, esse die Hälfte und brösel die andere Hälfte für Notfälle in mein Sparschwein. Ich schließ es zu und weil der Schlüssel voller Schokispuren ist, stecke ich ihn mir in den Mund. Hmmmm, Vollmilch...Shit! Ich hab den Schlüßel verschluckt! Bedauernd schaue ich auf mein Plastik-Sparschwein.Hätte ich ihn doch nur ganz gegessen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Haszor (9. Juli 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Ich begleite eine Freundin zu einem Konzert von Tokio Hotel, und weil ich die Band hasse, haue ich Durch den Backstage-Bereich ab und finde einen leckeren Schokikeks.Da ich Süchtig nach Keksen bin und Mami sie vor mir immer gesperrt, schnappe ich mir den Keks, esse die Hälfte und brösel die andere Hälfte für Notfälle in mein Sparschwein. Ich schließ es zu und weil der Schlüssel voller Schokispuren ist, stecke ich ihn mir in den Mund. Hmmmm, Vollmilch...Shit! Ich hab den Schlüßel verschluckt! Bedauernd schaue ich auf mein Plastik-Sparschwein.Hätte ich ihn doch nur ganz gegessen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


lol naja, nur noch ein halber Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich krieche in den Kanal, Richtung Abfluss deines Hauses, warte dort Tage, Wochen, so lang wie es dauert bis ich in dem Kot aus dem Abfluss ein Schlüssel finde. Danach verkleide ich mich als ein Ninja
.
.
. 
Klopfe an die Tür, sage ich bin ein Freund von dir, deine Mama lässt mich rein, ich gehe hoch, zeige dir ein Blatt auf dem auf beiden Seiten "Bitte wenden" steht, lenke dich somit Stunden lang ab um nach dem Schwein zu suchen, öffne es, nehme den Keks, renne nach Hause und repariere die andere Hälfte des Kekses mit Pappe.

Zu guter letzt entfliehe ich Wochen lang allen die den Keks klauen wollen - In dieser Zeit wasche ich mich nicht (und ich mache böse böse stinkende Sachen).
Ich lege den Keks auf den Boden und setz mich drauf.


----------



## Mayenn (9. Juli 2009)

Da ich Schnupfen habe und nix rieche gehe ich zu Dir, frage nach einem Tschentuch (ja Tschentuch) und während du beschäftigt bist nehme ich den Keks

Ich lege den Keks auf einen ganz normalen Tisch


----------



## Davatar (9. Juli 2009)

Da ich ja nachwievor Kaiser von China bin beauftrage ich eine Spezialeinheit der Chinesischen Armee, den Keks zu holen. Dazu springen sie aus einem Helikopter hoch über den Wolken ab und landen mit dem Fallschirm in der Nähe des Tisches. 4 Mann decken alle Seiten des Tisches, währenddem der 5. den Keks nimmt und einsteckt.

Nachdem ich den halben, nach Abwasserkanal stinkenden Keks vorgezeigt bekomme lasse ich diesen unter der Chinesischen Mauer begraben. Jeden, der weiss an welcher Stelle ich den Keks vergraben liess, lass ich blitzdingseln, damit ers nicht mehr weiss.


----------



## Gauloises24 (9. Juli 2009)

Ich denke mir "Das ist zu einfach...da kann etwas nicht stimmen" und analysiere den Tisch Wochenlang auf Fallen und Sicherheitssysteme, bis ich zu dem Schluss komme, dass es wirklich nur ein normaler Tisch ist. Als ich ihn mir nehmen will bricht der Tisch zusammen und der Keks fällt auf den Boden, wo er sofort von einer Maus geklaut wird...durch die vielen EInflüsse des Kekses mutiert die Maus zu einem rießigem Monster mit Superkräften: Einem undurchdringlichen Panzer aus TItan-Keks-Haut und Messerscharfen Krallen.

&#8364;dit: zu langsam^^


----------



## Soladra (10. Juli 2009)

Ich frage Horst, der zu dumm zum Blitzdingseln ist, und sag ihm, wenn er mir den Keks höhlt, bringe Ich Dimitir dazu, Bärbel(ja die schreibt man so!) zu beschwören. Horst buddelt wie der Wahnnsinige los, während ich vor Dimitrie gaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanz langsam meine Klamotten aus ziehe.Er beschwört Bärbel , um eiine Erklärung für seinen "Zauberstab" zu haben, Horst gibt mir den stinkenden, wabbligen Keks und sürmt zu Bärbel. Ich zieh  mich wieder an und schenke den Keks Davatar weil er so ein geiles Bild hat.


----------



## Davatar (10. Juli 2009)

Oha ich hab nen Keks geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nur was tu ich jetzt damit?
Ich tue alles in meiner Macht stehende (das bedeutet inklusive der kompletten chinesischen Armee 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) und schütze den Keks vor dem nächsten Poster. Dafür bekommt der übernächste Poster den Keks umsonst.


----------



## PewPew_oO (10. Juli 2009)

So wie es aussieht bemühe ich mich, wende meine ganze Kraft auf, frage so höflich wie ich nur kann, tanze zur Belustigung Ballet in einem rose Kleidchen aber schaffe es doch nicht, wie gemein =(


----------



## D'eater (13. Juli 2009)

Ich erhalte einen Brief, in dem steht, dass ich eine Audienz beim Kaiser von China habe. Ich befürchte schon das schlimmste und überlege mir gar nicht erst hinzugehen... da stürmen ein paar 100 Chinesen in meine Wohnung schreien irgendwas unverständliches und nehmen mich mit.

Kleiner Zeitsprung: Der Kaiser empfängt mich zu Tee und Keksen. Ein sehr widerliches Exemplar wird mir auf einem Teller gebracht und ich denke noch so "Jetzt fang hier bloß keinen Streit an." Also greife ich nach dem Keks, überwinde meinen Ekel und stecke mir den Keks in den Mund. Mir wird furchtbar schlecht.... und das ist untertrieben. Ich verabschiede mich höflich und stürme aus dem Palast, um den Keks draußen auf die Straße zu spucken. Leider werde ich dabei gesehen, verhaftet und ich weiß nicht, was aus dem armen Keks geworden ist....


----------



## Graly (14. Juli 2009)

Ein Antiquitätenhändler hat ihn genommen ; ) weil er so viele zeitreisen hinter sich hat ist er nun älter als das Universum und wird als Ursprung des seins angesehen.

Eine Sekte hat ihn genommen und beten ihn an!
Sie bewahren ihn in einem Safe auf, der einen 75678536 stelligen code hat!
Der Safe ist unzerstörbar, die gesamte Sekte hat sich selber verbrannt, den kode nirgendwo bekanntgegeben und die hersteller wissen den code auch nicht!!
(der code ist NICHT 75678536) das ist mein ernst


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich fine auf der straße einen Zettel,auf dem eine 75678536 STellen beinhaltende Zahl stehlt, und knack den Safe mit der Losung.
(Du hast ja nicht gesagt was mit dem Zettel-<Code ist)Ich nehme den Keks,schmeiße ihn weg und backe einen neuen. Den breche ich in der Mitte auseinader und gebe Gimli und Legolas je eine Hälfte. Das Romanfiguren unsterblich sind, kann man sie nicht töten(HAHA) und besigbar sind die beiden, wie man ja in einem bestimmten Film sehr gut sehen kann,auch nicht.


----------



## PewPew_oO (14. Juli 2009)

Ich trinke mit den beiden und am nächsten Morgen weiss ich selber nicht mal mehr wo er ist... 

=(

...

WO IST ER?!


----------



## Graly (14. Juli 2009)

Ich habe ihn *muahahahaha
Dann verstecke ich IHN unter dem WO!
WO WO ist sage ich nicht (nicht DA)


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich saufe Gimli unter den Tisch und weil ich grad den Krug austrinke, sehe ich nicht, wie er umkippt.Ich frage:"Gimli, WO bist du?Legolas, siehst du IHN?" und da ist das WO und ich hebes es hoch,nehme den Keks und ... und.... und geben ihn Nozdormu, der stellt ihn in deine Sammlung der noch gescheheden Dinge und damit ist der Keks nich gar nicht da und ih könnt ihn auch nicht finden!!!


----------



## Davatar (14. Juli 2009)

Da kein Keks da ist such ich mir ne nette alte Frau und lasse mir von ihr nen neuen Keks backen.

Diesen Keks gebe ich James Bond (Ihr dürft Euch selber aussuchen welcher der Schauspieler es ist). Dieser steckt sich den Keks in die Brusttasche seines Anzugs.


----------



## Soladra (14. Juli 2009)

Ich lasse James eine scharfe Blondine vorführen. Da ja alleBOnds geile Böcke sind, tausche ich Blondi gegen Keks und schenke ihn Deathwing


----------



## Graly (14. Juli 2009)

Deathwing ist wohl so nen boss oder?
ich programmiere einen virus der ihn in eien lvl 1 rar elite verwandelt, kill den loote zurückgelassener aberteurerranzen, öffne den und loote einen epic KEKS!!

Ich gebe den KEKS ein schwarzes loch, der KEKS hält es falschrum und SCHUPS ist er weg


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (15. Juli 2009)

da er nu schon wieder weg is... back ich nen neuen, und back diesen in einen riiiiiiesen kuchen mit ein^^
Have Fun beim durchessen und suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

^^


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Mein Bruder und ich haben schon so manchen Kuchen kleingekriegt ^^

Ich verstecke den Keks in einer Keks-Fabrik, die exakte Duplikate von "dem Keks" anfertigt.


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

Ich mache eine Besichtigungstour durch die Keksfabrik und frage bei günstiger Gelegenheit den Besitzer nach "Dem Einen Keks". Daraufhin bekomme ich als Antwort:
_Ein Keks, sie zu knechten, sie alle zu finden, ins Dunkel zu treiben und ewig zu binden._

Leider kann ich damit nicht sonderlich viel anfangen...Daher kauf ich mir ne Packung Kekse, geh nach Hause und überlasse dem nächsten Poster das Finden des einen Kekses.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich zerstampfe alle Kekse und backe mir aus den Krümeln einen neuen grossen, in dem ja halt auch Krümel vom Originalkeks sind! Ha


----------



## Graly (15. Juli 2009)

Ich nimm mir den MASTER KEKS (verteidigen sollte man ihn scho XD)

Dann gehe ich zum Feuerberg (Herr der Ringe) will den MASTER KEKS in die Lava rollen aber gollum beißt mir den Ringfinger ab (da waren noch krümel dran) und Fällt mit dem MASTER KEKS in die Lava!!!
durch die Hitze schmilzt der MASTER KEKS zum MINI KEKS (größe eins halben Atoms) und verstecke ihn auf meiner 2 Festplatte, die kein Internet hat, die ganzen Ports schweiße ich zu ; )


----------



## Graly (15. Juli 2009)

muahaha


----------



## Gauloises24 (15. Juli 2009)

Fail


----------



## Graly (15. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Fail



???


----------



## Davatar (15. Juli 2009)

"Wer will schon nen Keks der so klein ist, dass man ihn nicht essen kann?", denke ich mir und backe nen Schokoladenkeks. Dieser Keks hat die Eigenschaft, dass er nach 3 Postern hier geschmolzen ist, es sei denn, der spätestens 3.Poster stellt den Schokoladenkeks einen Post lang in ein Kühlfach (oder an nen ähnlichen kühlen Ort). Den Schokokeks geb ich dann dem nächsten Poster.


----------



## PewPew_oO (15. Juli 2009)

Ich nehme Davatar den Keks ab und reise mit ihm in den Norden! Dort verkleide ich mich als Elch und verstecke den Keks in meinem Geweih =D


----------



## Fother Mucker (15. Juli 2009)

Zum Glück wohne ich im Norden und bin Elchjäger, knalle dich ab, entschuldige mich und hänge dein Geweih über meinen Kamin, dann entdecke ich den Keks und steck ihn in meine eisteepackung, wo er sich dann auflöst PUNKT


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Schon wieder kein Keks mehr...Banause...

Gutgut, ich kauf mir nen neuen Keks und verstecke ihn in folgendem Bild:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (16. Juli 2009)

Links unten wird er mit beiden Händen in die Luft gehalten, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.

Okay, ich mache mir die allgemeine Aufregung zu nutze und stibitze den Keks.
Danach verstecke ich ihn in einem Koffer im Fundsachendepot des Frankfurter Flughafens.


----------



## Davatar (16. Juli 2009)

Das stimmt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dream Bass (19. Juli 2009)

Gauloises24 schrieb:


> Links unten wird er mit beiden Händen in die Luft gehalten, wenn ich das richtig interpretiere.
> 
> Okay, ich mache mir die allgemeine Aufregung zu nutze und stibitze den Keks.
> Danach verstecke ich ihn in einem Koffer im Fundsachendepot des Frankfurter Flughafens.



Da ich ja in Mainz wohne , in der nähe von FFAM, würde ich behaupten ich hätte einen Keks am Flughafen verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gebe den Keks der Spielfigur von Prototype 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Wer es nicht kennte sollte sich auf youtube das Spiel mal anschauen, der verarbeitet euch zu Kleinholz...Ja ich habe meine 360 mit dem Keks gefüttert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## crowsflyblack (20. Juli 2009)

Ich laufe wimmernd zu Chuck Norris und behaupte, dass mir dieser Kerl von Prototype meinen Keks geklaut hat! Wenn Chuck Norris ihn dann vermöbelt, lauf ich mit dem Keks weg.


Ich verstecke ihn dann in einer Dose mit ganz vielen Keksen. Da soll doch mal einer den Richtigen davon finden!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (20. Juli 2009)

In der Dose sind 15 Kekse. Ich schnappe mir Keks 1, 7 und 12 und lasse den Rest drin. Der richtige Keks war nicht dabei.


----------



## _Marv_ (20. Juli 2009)

Schnappe mir Keks 2, 8 und 13! uuuuuuuuuuuund habe.....

pech!


----------



## TheEwanie (20. Juli 2009)

ich schnappe öhh..den rest und er war dabei!ich schiecke in das ulduar zu algalon.


----------



## Gauloises24 (21. Juli 2009)

Da der Keks im RL und nicht in WoW existiert, war der Tathergang meines Vorposters etwas anders.
Dass der Keks in Ulduar ist, war reine Einbildung. In Wirklichkeit liegt der Keks auf dem Schreibtisch neben dem PC des Vorposters, der sich völlig abgeschieden vom Rest der Welt mit Algalon beschäftigt.
Dies nutze ich aus und rufe seine Mutter an, die dann einfach ins Zimmer geht und den Keks völlig unbeachtet vom Schreibtisch nimmt. Ja, seiner Mutter hab ich erzählt, er hätte mir den Keks geklaut. Den Keks schickt sie mir dann per Post zu, doch irgendwie kommt das Paket nicht an, weil der Poster nach mir es abgefangen hat.


----------



## Davatar (21. Juli 2009)

Ich war grad dran, meine Pläne zur Machtübernahme der Welt zu verwirklichen, in dem ich die weltweiten Postdienste über mich laufen liess, als mir plötzlich eine Paket mit dem einen Keks in die Hände fiel. Nun musste ich mich entscheiden: Weltherrschaft durch Postübernahme oder der eine Keks?

Ich weiss es nicht und wende mich daher mit dem Keks in der Hand an meinen Nachposter, den ich nach Rat frage...


----------



## PewPew_oO (21. Juli 2009)

Wenn ich du wäre, Avatar, dann würde ich - *AUFDENKOPFHAUT* Muhahahaha mein Keks!

Da ich so was von "True" bin, verbrenne ich zuerst eine Kirche, und vergrabe mich dann selber irgendwo in einem Wald und mit mir den Keks!


----------



## Anem (22. Juli 2009)

ich richte mir eine Armee Trüffelschweine ab zu Keksschweinen, diese finden dich nicht nur, nein sie fressen alles auf was sich um einen Keks befindet...also auch dich.

So mein Keks.
Ich backe noch 1000 weiter Kekse und verstecke den Keks in einer hochsicherheitskeksdose zwischen all den anderen Keksen in einem Raum voller Keksschweine.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

ich kramme in der dose und finde den keks nach 10 jahren...

Ich gebe den keks dem FBI..


----------



## _Marv_ (22. Juli 2009)

Da ich zufällig Connections zum FBI hab, is es ein leichtes für mich an den Keks zu kommen. 

Ich habe allerdings nicht nur Connections zum FBI sondern auch zum Obama, dem ich den Keks als Kette gebe, die Obama Tag und Nacht bei sich trägt. So is er sicher! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

Ich fackle haln New York city ab und weil alle Bullen hinrennen, kann ich mir einfach den Keks mopse.Ich versteke den KEKS im kwick-gästebuch von nem KUmpel.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

ich durchsuche alle gästebücher und finde den keks.

Ich verstecke den keks im mittelpunkt der erde.


----------



## TheEwanie (22. Juli 2009)

doppelpost


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

Ja schon schauen wo hab ich ihn versteckt??In kwick heiß ich auch Soladra...Sag mir den namen, da kann ja jeder kommen...


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

http://www.kwick.de/xX-xXx-Xx/gb

Da isser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



OMG muss mir langweilig sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

jup, Mr. NIKE darf.


----------



## Gauloises24 (22. Juli 2009)

Der Keks wurde geklaut! Das einzige was man über den Täter in Erfahrung bringen konnte zeigt dieses Beweisfoto.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wer findet den Täter und wo findest du ihn?


----------



## Soladra (22. Juli 2009)

1. Ne Socke
2. In meinem Schrank

Ich hohle den Keks aus dem Schrank und ... Gebe ihn Horst aus Allimainia.


----------



## Anem (23. Juli 2009)

Ich stelle Horst eine wunderschöne Nachtelfe in den Weg und nehme ihm schnell den keks ab, bevor er ihn vollsabbert.

Ich verstecke den Keks unter einer Igelfamilie.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Ich bringe die Igel ins Tierheim und den keks... Scchenke ich Michael Jacksen als Grabbeilage. Wer sein Grab schändet ist ein KETZTER!


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Ketzerei? Da bin ich dabei!


Ja, jetzt hab ich da rumgewuselt und habe den Keks... Was mach' ich nur mit ihm...

Ich glaube, ich verstecke ihn in meinen Schuhen, will mal schauen, wie ihr den Geruch überstehen wollt! 

(Wer möchte überhaupt einen stinkenden Keks?^^)


----------



## Gauloises24 (23. Juli 2009)

Da es sich um Michael Jacks*e*n handelt, wie du schreibst, plündere ich sein grab ohne ein Ketzer zu sein.
Danach verstecke ich den Keks im Hut des Papstes.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Ich verbrenne sowohl Papsthut als auch Schuhe, nehme die beiden Kekse und esse beide auf!


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Ich rufe der Sanität an und lasse nen Krankenwagen für Soladra kommen, da sie freiwillig nen schuhverseuchten Keks, sowie nen schuppigen Keks gegessen hat. Währenddem ich schaue, dass alles beim Rechten ist und Soladra die Tortur überlebt kauf ich mir kurz nen Krankenhauskeks ohne Geschmack und verstecke ihn im 4.Krankenhausgebäude in der 3.Etage im 15.Zimmer. Um da rein zu kommen benötigt man den grünen Passierschein A38, den man nur erhält, wenn man den hellblauen Passierschein C57 mit dabei hat. Jedoch braucht man nur schon, um diesen anzufordern 3 volle Monate. Dann dauerts noch mindestens 5 Monate, bis er genehmigt und per Post zugestellt wird.


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Ich breche mir absichtlich meinen Daumen, komme in die besagte Abteilung und klaue ihn =) Mensch, das hat sich gelohnt!!!


Ja, jetzt hab ich ihn und einen gebrochenen Daumen, hm...


Ich zerstampfe den Keeks und verstecke die Krümel in dem Gips, na los, wer möchte mir weh tun? ICH MAGS! =P


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Ich tu PewPew weh, lasse aber den Keks im Gips, damit noch andere Leute die Freude dran haben können, ihm weh zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (23. Juli 2009)

Ich komme aus der Klink, bedanke mich bei meinem Lebensretter(scheiß Schokosucht), stolpete über einen Der den Daumen in Gips hat. Er knallt hin,und in genau diesem Moment rollt ein Auto über den Gips, der auseinander bricht und der Daumen ist Matsch. Ich nehm schnell den Gips und benutze dann meine Rassenfähigkeit, um dem Tod zu entgehen, und schenke den Keks-Gips meinem Lebensretter.


----------



## Davatar (23. Juli 2009)

Hmm jetzt hab ich nen Keks-Gips...doch was tun damit?

Ich verstecke den Schatz und male ne Karte. Auf der Karte steht Folgendes:
Starte am höchsten Gebäude in dieser Stadt. Blicke Richtung Süden. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wo Süden ist, nutze Deine Armbanduhr. Wenn Du ne Digitale Armbanduhr hast, werfe sie weg und kaufe ne analoge. Wenn Du gar keine Armbanduhr hast, lass Dir eine schenken. Wenn niemand da ist, der Dir eine schenken könnte, bau Dir eine. Wenn Du nicht weisst, wie man eine baut, lass Dich zum Armbanduhrbaumeister ausbilden. Wenn Du keinen Armbanduhrbaumeisterausbilder findest, der Dich ausbilden möchte, starte eine Petition für "Mehr Lehrstellen für Armbanduhrbaumeister!" und lasse sie von genügend Leuten unterschreiben, damit das Gesetz angenommen wird. Wird das Gesetz abgelehnt, wandere in ein anderes Land aus und...überlass die Karte dem nächsten Finder.
Gut, Du blickst nun also nach Süden. Gehe 5 Schritte vorwärts, nimm den blauen Stein vor dem grossen Baum weg, grabe ein Loch von 10 cm, nimm die Schatulle raus und der Schatz gehört Dir!


----------



## PewPew_oO (23. Juli 2009)

Ich würde gerne graben, bloss geht das mit einem Daumen weniger schlecht ='( Wer schenkt mir einen neuen? =O


----------



## TheEwanie (23. Juli 2009)

ich schneide mir denn dauem ab und geb ihn dir. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Geil!

Jetzt hab ich einen Daumen an der Hand, und...

... EINEN DAUMEN IN DER HAND xD


Und inzwischen vergessen, wo dr Keks ist =(


----------



## Illuminatos (24. Juli 2009)

Da PewPew den Keks vergessen hat ( übrigens sehr schöner post^^ ) grabe ich mit meinen gesunden Händen beim großen Baum und finde den keksschatz. Ich beginne zu sabbern, verliere alle Haare und werde gräulich. AUßerdem stammel ich immer wieder " Mein Schatz...." aufgrund meiner neuen erscheinung begebe ich mich ins ausland und lebe ab jetzt in einer Höhle. Den Keks trage ich immer bei mir und wer mir zu nahe kommt wird gebissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Grüße


----------



## PewPew_oO (24. Juli 2009)

Inzwischen habe ich mir den von Awon geschenkten Dauman angenäht, passt wie angegossen! =P

Ich streife etliche Jahre durch die ganze Welt und finde schlussendlich die besagte Höhle mit dem inzwischen stark nach Fisch stinkenden Illuminatos!

Seine Augen funkeln kurz auf und er springt in Richtung meines neuen Daumens! Ich schreie kurz auf "Heda!" und kann noch gerade so ausweichen. Der wütenden Illuminatos dreht durch und sabbert den ganzen Boden voll! 

Tja, dummerweise rutscht er da aus, schlägt auf hartem Stein auf und ich habe den (mit Speichel getränkten) Keks!



Nun kaufe ich mir einen Haartrockner und baue ihn zum Kekstrockner um! Dieser wird hart wie Stein. Ich ramme - nicht rammLe! - ihn in einen harten Felsen!

 Wer ist stark genug, ihn da raus zu ziehen?!


----------



## Illuminatos (25. Juli 2009)

Der Keks ist für immer verloren. Viele haben versucht den Keks aus der Gewalt Angela Merkels zu befreien. Sie alle sind gescheitert. Weil dieser eine Keks weltweit bekannt ist, schließen sich die größten und mächtigsten Nationen der Erde zusammen, und starten ein multi-milliarden-projekt ( Natürlich unter meiner Leitung ) um eine exakte Kopie des Kekses zu erschaffen. - Nach 2 Jahren intensiver Forschung haben die Wissenschaftler einen Durchbruch erzielt. Mit einer gigantischen Ofen haben sie es geschafft, den einen Keks exakt exakt nach zu backen. Im laufe dieser Zeit habe ich Teile der Forschungsgelder abgezweigt und mache mich mit Geld und Keks auf zu meiner neuen Privatinsel. Ich heuere hunderte von Söldnern an die den Keks und die Insel beschützen, lasse einen unterirdischen Tresorraum bauen, verschließe den Keks in dem Tresor. Um den Keks spanne ich hunderte von Mausefallen auf. *böse lach*


----------



## Anem (25. Juli 2009)

Illuminatos schrieb:


> Der Keks ist für immer verloren. Viele haben versucht den Keks aus der Gewalt Angela Merkels zu befreien. Sie alle sind gescheitert. Weil dieser eine Keks weltweit bekannt ist, schließen sich die größten und mächtigsten Nationen der Erde zusammen, und starten ein multi-milliarden-projekt ( Natürlich unter meiner Leitung ) um eine exakte Kopie des Kekses zu erschaffen. - Nach 2 Jahren intensiver Forschung haben die Wissenschaftler einen Durchbruch erzielt. Mit einer gigantischen Ofen haben sie es geschafft, den einen Keks exakt exakt nach zu backen. Im laufe dieser Zeit habe ich Teile der Forschungsgelder abgezweigt und mache mich mit Geld und Keks auf zu meiner neuen Privatinsel. Ich heuere hunderte von Söldnern an die den Keks und die Insel beschützen, lasse einen unterirdischen Tresorraum bauen, verschließe den Keks in dem Tresor. Um den Keks spanne ich hunderte von Mausefallen auf. *böse lach*


Ich lasse mich als Söldner anheuern und kaufe mir ein paar hundert Mäuse.
Ich warte so lange bis ich den Tresorraum bewachen darf und nutze dann die Gelegenheit. Ich lasse die Mäuse in den Tresorraum (dessen Kombination ich mittels meines Supergehirns natürlich in Sekundenschnelle geknackt habe) und sobald alle Fallen "entschärft" sind schnappe ich mir den Keks.
Ich lasse den keks in einen großen Topf mit flüssigem Stickstoff fallen und instaliere direkt darüber eine Kamera um mir anzusehen wer alles seine Hände verlieren möchte.


----------



## TheEwanie (25. Juli 2009)

Ich erschieß die kameraund Schüt den Topf aus,zieh mir extra warme handschuhe an und nimm den keks,nun bind ich in an eine rakete mit dem letzten rakentreibstoff der welt und schieß den keks ihns weltall.


----------



## dragon1 (25. Juli 2009)

Ich betrete QuasiSpace mit meinem Precusor schiff , kaufe von den Melnorme Tradern Treibstoff und fliege los um den Keks zu finden.

Dann verstecke ich ihn im Mittelpunkt der erde.


----------



## Fother Mucker (26. Juli 2009)

Ich suche mir eine Gruppe in Stormwind, raide das Verlies durch, geh aus der Gruppe und mach einen Ninjaloot! xD
Werde gebannt und gehe zurück in mein RL natürlich mit meinem Keks...


----------



## Davatar (27. Juli 2009)

Ich geh zu FM und sag "Hinter Dir, ein dreiköpfiger Affe!" und nehm ihm den Keks aus der Hand als er sich umdreht, um nachzuschauen.

Ich baue ein Hochhaus und lasse den Keks als trägenden Stützpfeiler einbauen. Wer den Keks wegnimmt wird unter dem zusammenfallenden Haus begraben werden.


----------



## TheEwanie (27. Juli 2009)

ich bau nehn roboter der in mir bevor er zerquescht  wird zuwirft und fliege per rackete zur WoW auf dem server die aldor und gebe ihn oma grünbuddel...(berühmte kecksbäckerin auf dem server)


----------



## Xerwin (27. Juli 2009)

Ich gehe zur oma grünbuddel und trinke mit ihr einen Tee und bitte sie um einen Keks, zufällig gibt sie mit DEN Keks. Dann verstecke ich den Keks in einer Truhe die verbuggt ist und nich mehr aufgeht


----------



## TheEwanie (28. Juli 2009)

dann bin ich ein gnom der sie aufsprengt und binde den keks an einen bewegunsauslösendensprengstoff .


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (31. Juli 2009)

ich schick nen goblin hin... der is noch besser als manche gnome in ingeneurskunst, der dann die bombe entschärft und ich schnapp mir den keks^^
und vergrab se irgendwo in der erde xD^^


----------



## TheEwanie (31. Juli 2009)

UnDead_Destroyer schrieb:


> ich schick nen goblin hin... der is noch besser als manche gnome in ingeneurskunst, der dann die bombe entschärft und ich schnapp mir den keks^^
> und vergrab se irgendwo in der erde xD^^


geht nicht,der sprengstoff wirt bei einer bewegung ausgelöst


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Ich teleportiere die Bewohne derr Erde auf den Zwillingesplanet im zwillingsuniversum, ma würds gar nicht merken weil alle besitztümer und son zeug mitgeprtet weren. Dann sprenge ich die erde , finded den Keks und .... und... und gebe es demjenigen, der mir sagt, wie der Wolf von Durotan heißt


----------



## Azareus One (1. August 2009)

Uaaaaaarg, moment *in den Buechern nachblaettert*


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

( flüstert) Lord der Clans


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

TRAHL!


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

Der WOLF. NICHT DER SOHN!


----------



## TheEwanie (1. August 2009)

Durotar!
Ich versteck den keks in hyal wer hinkommt wird gebannt...


----------



## Soladra (1. August 2009)

ja,, genau, Durotan. Ich will wissen wie der Wolf von dem heißt! Vorher geb ich den Keks nicht her, außerdem nehm ich einfach das Zeitportal in HdZ und warte da, mir macht das als Nachtelfe wenig aus, und nehme den Keks. Die Frage bleibt:

Wie heißt der Wolf von Durotar?
Ihr wisst warscheinlich nicht mal den Namen von Thralls. Wer mir den sagt bekommt nen halben Keks.


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

Nightstalker! jetzt versteck ich den keks auf der GM insel..


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Falsch


----------



## TheEwanie (2. August 2009)

sagt WoW wiki aber!


----------



## Soladra (2. August 2009)

Echt? hmm.. mein Buch sagt sharptooth, aber okay, da hast du. Ich mache ein Praktikunm bei Buffed udn muss eine Repottage machen: "Das Leben eines GM" . Dafür darf ich einen Tag lang GM spielen.Ich finde auf der Insel den keks und... löse ihn im Urin von rossigen Eselsstuten auf. Muhahahaha!


----------



## Haszor (3. August 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Echt? hmm.. mein Buch sagt sharptooth, aber okay, da hast du. Ich mache ein Praktikunm bei Buffed udn muss eine Repottage machen: "Das Leben eines GM" . Dafür darf ich einen Tag lang GM spielen.Ich finde auf der Insel den keks und... löse ihn im Urin von rossigen Eselsstuten auf. Muhahahaha!


 
Hm... *kauft einen neuen Keks, beschriftet einen Zettel mit "Der eine Keks, sie zu knechten" und klebt ihn auf den Keks* Und dann gehe ich in die Welt von der Herr der Ringe in die kein WoW spieler einlass findet!


----------



## Lethior (3. August 2009)

Ich schicke meinen Roboter "Gollum#2" um den Keks zu finden(Gollum#2 kann nicht von der Macht des Kekses übernommen werden).Nachdem ich den Keks bekommen habe schicke ich ihn zusammen mit Gollum#2,der inzwischen mit einem super-mega-keinandererkommtanmirvorbei-Laser ausgerüstet wurde, durch ein schwarzes Loch.


----------



## Soladra (3. August 2009)

Ich springe hinterher und halte mich an ihm fest, wir landen in einer anderen Dimesion, wo Evil Jan auf uns wartet. wir zerlegen den Roboter, und Evel Jan nimmt den Keks. Danach lese ich ihm mein Lateinbuch von, und er verchwindet auf nimmerwiedersehen ins irgendwo.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

So wie es aussieht hast du gewonnen,Soladra.
Ich will den Keks auch garnicht mehr der wurde schon gegessen,verbrannt,versenkt,demateralisiert,ausgedruckt,von tollwütigen Hamstern gefressen und so weiter.Ich find das schon ziemlich ekelhaft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Nimm halt nen neuen!

p.s.: Du hast vollgesabbert vergessen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Dann lass ich deinen Keks in Ruhe und back mir einen Neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zuerst betoniere ich den Keks ein und schicke ihn mit Aquaman auf den Grund des Meeres.Das Meer setze ich mit meinem "Meer-an-andere-Orte-Setzer" in ein Paralleluniversum.In dem Paralleluniversum werden Keks und Aquaman als Gottheiten us der Zukunft verehrt und mit einer Armee von Wachen in den Tempel geführt,der von einem Lasernetz umgeben ist.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Tjaaa, und genau DA landet Evil- Jan. Er trifft seinen hellen Zwilling, Jan W., und der Lässt sich von den Wachen zusammenschießen, vom Lasernetz verbrutzeln und hämmert in Stunden mühevoller Arbeit mit deinem Dickschädel, in dem es nur WACKÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖÖN gibt, den Beton kaputt. Er kann nicht sterben, weil er den Tod dermaßen auf die Nerven gegangen ist, dass er Jan nicht mehr will. Er nimmt den Keks, verfüttert den an einen Vegetarier, den wiederum verfüttert er an seine Menschenfressende  Bananenschale( die besonders gerne Vegetarier mag). 

Holt ihn euch.!!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich schicke einen menschenfresenden Bananen fressenden Hund,der den Vegetarier aus der Banane befreit.Da der Vegetarier wütend ist steckt er die beiden Jans ins Gefängnis.Wegen des Stoffwechsels des Vegetariers gehört der Keks wieder mir und...bäääähh stinkt das hier behalt den Keks! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Okay, danke!! Ich vergifte den Keks, entiehe ihm dank meinem Erstklässler-Chimiebaukasten den üblen Geruch und lasse ihn gut Schmecken. Den Keks zerkrümle ich und verstecke ich im Chck Norris' Bart.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich stelle Illidan vor Chuck und vor Angst,dass Illidan was passiert gibst dumir den Keks zurück.

Anschließend verstecke ich ihn in einer Sportsocke von mir und verpacke ihn in einem Packet.Das Packet leg ich vor deine Tür und du darfst es erst aufmachen,wenn du Geburtstag hast.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Du bist gemeieieien!!!!!

Naja, wozu hat man nen Dämon als Freund ich bitte Illy(!!) das Paket kaputtzuschlagen, der Keks geht mich inzwischen kaum mehr was an. Ich verpacke das zerhäckselte Packet in ein größeres, pappe ein Papierpepper drauf und schicke ihn mit 20 Euro Nachnahme an dich. von dem Geld geh ich mit Illy ins Kino, wo zufällig auch Malfurion und Tyrande sind. Während Illidan sich aufregt, dass Malfuron und Tyrande in der hintersten Knutschreihe genau das tun, was man in der hintersten Knutschreihe hat so tut, amüsiere ich mich köstlich. Den Keks habe ich inzwischen vergessen.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Die 20€ bezahlen meine Eltern und ich schmeiße dir den Keks an Kopf als du dich mir Illi in die Knutschreihe setzen willst^^


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Der Film ist scheiße, und da Illy sonst keine Ruhe findet, setz ich mich mit ihm in die Knutschreihe. Da bekomm ich was hartes an den Kopp. Autsch. Was war das denn. Ach fein , ein Keks. vergiftet und stinkend wie Archimons Achselhöhle. Ich überlege nicht lange, verzaubere den Keks, damit er nicht stinkt, und mogle ihn in Malfurions Kekspackung. Als ich mich mit Illy hinsetzte, wenden sich die beiden demonstrativ dem Film zu. Ich belege Malfi mit einem Bann, der ihn sofort n einen Keks nehmen lässt( JAAA, den vergifteten)!! Er beißt drauf und Kippt ohnmächtig vom Stuhl. Er sitzt heute noch im Smaragdtraum und kotzt sich die Seele aus dem Leib. Ja ! Ich bin dran Schuld! Steinigt mich!. Okay, da mich niemand abwerfen will, verstecke ich den Keks in Malfurions Kräutertaschen, die er am Gürtel trägt, und weil ich da keiner vermutet, hab ich gewonnen. Dann rufe ich den Roten Hirsch, die den Erzdruiden abholen.

Gott, bin ich heute kreativ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Da ich ein guter Freund von Ysera bin bitte ich sie darum den Keks zu reinigen und mir zu geben.Solangsam gehen mir die Ideen aus...
Ich schicke der Polizei in Azeroth einen Hinweis,dass du Malfurion vergiftet hast und du und Illidan werden eingesperrt und könnt den magischen Ketten nicht entkommen.jetzt gehört der Keks mir,mir ganz allein!


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Würde... Wenn die Deppen nicht vergessen hätte, das Stielet aus meiner Stiefelschaft zu nehmein. Da meine gnomische Freundin Ragali hat mir gezeigt, dass man jeder Fessel lösen kann, solange man eine Waffe hat .Ich knack das Schloss, Illidan erledigt den Magischen Teil ,und da man bei ach so tollen Fesseln keine Wachen für nötig befunden hat, sprengt Illidan die Decke, ich klettere auf seinen Rücken, und er springt raus. Dann verschwinden wir beide im Wald. 
Ich finde dich, und Illidan und ich dreschen dich zu Brei, nehmen uns den Keks und geben ihn Lady Vashj, die ihn zu ihrer Königin schickt. Jetzt kommt ihr bis zur nächsten
 Wog-Erweiterung nicht dran. Der Wasserdruck würde einen zerquetschen, also kann man nicht hin!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Weil du mich in dem andren Thread allmächtig gemacht hast,belebe ich mich wieder,reise in die Zukunft kaufe das überteuerte Add-on und loote den Keks.Dann schleime ich mich bei der Murloc-Fraktion und der Horde ein,die dich zum Staatsfeind #1 erklärt und erbarmungslos jagd.Den Keks stecke ich in ein Anti-Magie-Feld,dass die Kräfte von Illidan völlig absorbiert.Damit auch du keine Chance hast zum Keks zu bekommen stecke ich ihn in einen Metallkäfig,der unmöglich zu zerstören ist.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

JUHU! Viel Feind, Viel Ehr!
Illidan macht von sich selbst und von mir ein magisches Trugbild, die für uns kämpfen, und wir reisen zu diesem FEld.Ich spring rein, schnappe den keks, und laufe seelenruhig wieder raus. Den Keks verstecke ich mit hilfe von etwas Magie im Genitalbereich von Kil'jaeden. Also ICH will da nicht reinfassen!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich mache mir einen Imbar0xx0rhexer,der Illidan mit Hilfe seiner Fähigkeiten versklavt und ihn den Keks nehmen lässt.

Ich gebe den keks deiner kleinen Schwester,die ihn in irgendeiner Ecke rumliegen lässt und ihn somit unauffindbar macht!


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Tja.. Da Illidan einen Schutzzauber auf mich gelegt hat, tu ich nur versklavt und weiß daher genau, wo der Keks ist.Ich nehme den keks und tausche es gegen das Wiesel-Quiesel.Das wiederrum tausche ich gegen 5 Mäuse, die gegen eine Katze, die gegen einen Streifen stoff, den Ich als Augenbinde benutze, um Maiev einen Schrecken einzujagen. Dann binde ich den Streifen Stoff an meinen Gürtelund weil illidan und ich abwechstelnd Wache stehen, kann er nicht gestolen werden. Weggezaubert auch nicht, weil Illidans Schutzzauber nicht nur mich, sondern auch alles, was ich bei mir trage, mit einschließt. Besigen kann man uns übrigens auch nicht, weil wir ein Traumduo sind.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich beschwöre die Macht der Drachenaspekte,indem ich ihnen sage,dass der Keks über das Gleichgewicht der Welt entscheidet.Durch diese Bewegung der Macht befreien sich die alten Götter und vernichten Azeroth.Nachdem die Titanen Azeroth wiederhergestellt haben bekomme ich den Keks und verteile ihn als Dank für die Hilfe an die Drachenschwärme.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Ich bitte Nozdormu die Zeit zurück zu drehen, damit Azeroth nicht kaputt geht ( außerdem ist Illy draufgegangen), er tut es, erzählt das ganze den Drachenschwärmen. Ysera löscht eine allmächtigleit,und sie fressen dich. Den Keks nehm ich mir und gebe ihn Therazane.


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich bin tot und hab verloren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab dich auch leben lassen !!! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Naja, allerdingst bist du so unverdaulich, das die Drachen dich wieder auskotzen und dich mit Tesa zurammenkleben. Oh wunder, du Lebst wieder. Aber sie schärfen dir ein, die Finger von dem keks zu lassen!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Mir ist egal was die Drachen sagen und verschaffe der Brennenden Legion zutritt nach Azeroth um die Drachen zu vernichten.Kil,jaeden ist immernoch sauer auf dich und zerkrümmelt den Keks und nimmt ihn mit in seine Festung.Da diese erst mit dem übernächsten Add-onn kommt,schaffst du es nicht den Keks zu bekommen.Außerdem haben dich Murlocs gefangen genommen und spucken dich beim gurgeln an.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Illidan, mein Held,  befreit mich und weil ich dan Schweinebacke Kil'jaeden einen Dämon mit mir rumtrage, seit ich eine Waffe halten kann, chrascht Illidan die Ketten und ich verwandle mich in eine Dämonen. Da dämonen schon jetzt freien Zutritt haben, geh ich rein und nemen die Krümel, setzte den Keks wieder zusammen, aber oh weh, Schweinebacke erwischt mich und kerkert mich ein. Illidan kommt auf ähnliche Weise rein und wil mich befreien, aber Schweinebacke bringt ihn fast um. So, jetzt sitz ich in ner Zelle, neben mir verblutet mein bester Freund und der, der uns rettet, bekommt den Keks. Ja?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Nagut dann nehm ich mir den Keks und leg ihn unter einen Stein in Azeroth.Da die Drachenaspekte tot sind greifen die alten Götter an und Azeroth versinkt in Unheil und Chaos.Einzig und allein eine Paladina(weiblicher Paladin^^) läuft mit Bubble rum und findet den Keks.Da du Blutelfen nicht verstehen kannst und ich Illidan nicht befreit habe,hast du keine Chance den Keks zu bekommen.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!! Illy ist TOT!! ** von der klippe stürz,plötzlich in eine Bubble gepackt** Hey! Was soll dass den? Ich begehe gerade Selbstmord!

2 Stunden später

Okay, ist gut, rot und weiß passen gut zusammen,und Paris Hilton ist eine Göttin, aber könnetet du.. Was Illy ist gar nicht tot? JUUHU! Und du kannst ihn heilen? Toll! 

2 Stunden später. 

Hey, ich weiß, wie wie Azeroth retten können! Gib mal den Keks! ** Sanduhr über dem keks auslehr**

5 Stunden früher

"Nimm diese Sanduhr,kleines Wesen. Wenn es wieder Ärgerg gibt, leere sie über dem Keks aus. Das dürfte Azeroth retten!" " Ja, Nozdormu!"

Joar, und diese nette Uhr drehte die Zeit um 24 Stunden zurück. Ich überlasse es den Drachen, dich zu verdreschen, und verbrenne den Keks, damit wir mit dem keinen Ärger mehr haben.
ich nehme einen Neunen und gebe ihn Therazane, die jetzt auch wieder da ist.

Tja, Illidan kann ja Thalassisch, und vielleicht hat ers mir beigebracht...


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich backe mir meinen eigenen Keks und ess ihn auf.Jetzt bin ich zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Ach komm, dann ist das Spiel doch orbei. Moment.. Dann hab ich ja gewonnen!


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Du spielst ja auch unfair...wieso sollte Illidan,Haris Pilton und Nozdormu dir helfen?!Das ist unfair 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Illidan, weil es so in meiner Carakterstory steht
Nozdormu, weil er ein Drachenaspekt ist ud nicht will, dass die Welt untergeht
Paris Hilton, weil das Mädchen eine Blutelfe ist und die Blutelfinen Paris Hilton anbeten.

Wusstest du das nicht?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ich klaue den Keks,weil ich weiß wo er ist und esse ihn.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Dann back ich einen neuen, sehr sehr leckeren und werfe ihn gleich dem enragen Yoggsaron ins Maul...


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Und was bringt dir das?Und warum müssen wir uns streiten?Ich backe jetzt 2Kekse.*1 Keks Sola geb*So wir haben beide gewonnen.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Stimmt** Yogg-Saron fütter** Das war nur, dammit eer nicht nochmal Azeroth kaputt machen will. Er hat jetzt ein Kekse abo. Ich les mir grad durch, was für nen Scheiß ich da gschrieben hab^^


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Dann kannst du ja jetzt Ideen für deinen Blog sammeln


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Welchen? Meine Geschichte? ICh sammle gerade  Geduld,biss mein neue E-Mailaccount wieder geht. Willst du noch nen Keks?


----------



## Lethior (4. August 2009)

Ne,hab grad erst was gegessen,aber danke für das Angebot.


----------



## Soladra (4. August 2009)

Hmm.. mir ist langweilig, also versteck ich nen Keks unter meinem altem Balkon. Der Balkon kracht, sobald man ihn berührt.


----------



## Keltulas (4. August 2009)

ich schieße mit einem anti-gravitations strahl auf deinen Balkon damit er nicht zamkracht und nehme den keks. dann setze ich mich auf mein *320(!) %* Flugmount so dass ich schneller bin als alle anderen und fliege einfach weg


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

Keltulas schrieb:


> ich schieße mit einem anti-gravitations strahl auf deinen Balkon damit er nicht zamkracht und nehme den keks. dann setze ich mich auf mein *320(!) %* Flugmount so dass ich schneller bin als alle anderen und fliege einfach weg



Ich bin ein GM. Ich bin imba. Ich sehe dich fliegen.... .kill 
Dann loote ich dich. Ich zerbreche den Keks in 6 Teile (Gab doch 6 Dragonballs oder? XD ist ewig her^^)
Um >DEN< Keks zu besitzen muss man folgende 7 Abenteuer überstehen. (Ja 7, irgendwie müssen sie ja zusammengesetzt werden, oder nicht?)

Abenteuer 1:
Handlungsort: Mittelerde, Rohan

Ich werfe 1/6 des Kekses zu den Bomben die die Orks bei Helms Klamm aufstellen. Dann stelle ich auf Pause. Sobald man sich auf 30 Meter nähert wird auto. Play gedrückt. Die Bomben haben einen explosionsradius von 50 Metern. Weiter als JEDER VERDAMMTE SONST WER zaubern kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem sind zu diesem Zeitpunkt noch ca. 9500 Orks am leben.

Abenteuer 2:
Handlungsort: Warhammer, Altdorf.

Er liegt in der Bibliothek. Ganz oben auf einem Regal. .... Ja das wars^^

Abenteuer 3:
Handlungsort: Menschenwelt, Köln

In einer merkwürdigen plötzlich erschienen Höhle in Köln ist ein kreisrunder Teich. Er schimmert grün und darunter ist ein Keks. Dieser Teich selbst besteht scheinbar aus Gift. Um den Keks zu bekommen muss man das Gift trinken - Das ist es was ihr denkt... Ihr könntet das Gift auch einfach wegwerfen (Neeee das ist doch keine Anspielung auf Harry Potter....^^)

Abenteuer 4: 
Handlungsort: World of Warcraft, Wald von Elwynn

Hogger hält den Keks fest. Um ihn zu erlangen müsst ihr einen 40 Mann raid aus Stufe 1 Charakteren auf die Beine stellen und ihn töten. Wenn auch nur einer Stufe 2 ist zerfällt der Keks. Oder ihr lest ein 678 Seiten dickes Buch, in dem ihr erfahrt das ihr das mit Stufe 10 auch alleine schafft.

Abenteuer 5:
Handlungsort: Die Simpsons, Moe's Bar

Ihr müsst eine Woche lang Moe's Freund sein und ihm seine Wünsche erfüllen bis euch auffällt das ihr euch verletzt. Oder ihr schlagt ihn zusammen. Aber er hat 4 Kunden bei sich. Lenny, Ernie, Homer, und der andere...^^ ... Peinlich.^^

Abenteuer 6: 
Handlungsort: Dein Zimmer, Dein PC.

Ihr müsst den ganzen Tag lang Teletubbie Folgen auf Youtube oder Myvideo oder sonst wo sehen, damit ihr euch sobald das Licht ausgeht einbildet das Teletubbies in eurem Zimmer stehen. Ihr bildet es euch nicht ein! Ein Teletubbie wird euch den Keks geben, wenn ihr der Auserkorene seid und den Keks aus dem Staubsauger ziehen könnt.

Abenteuer 7:
Handlungsort: Kilimanjaro, Kekskrümmelschrein

Nachdem ihr alle 6 Keksteile gefunden habt habt ihr euch zum Schrein aufgemacht. Auf dem Weg überfallen euch: 2 Piraten, 2 Ninjas, 2 Ninja-Piraten, Tokio Hotel singt im Hintergrund und Daniel Kübelböck im Pinken Lack-und-Leder Outfit tanzt herum. Ihr könnt nicht vorbei! ^^
Am Schrein angekommen müsst ihr sie in ein Loch werfen. 
Ein gigantischer Keks mit Beinen, einem Hut und Gehstock erscheint. Er schaut euch an und sagt "Erzählt mir eine Geschichte mit folgenden Wörtern: Lol, idiot, noob, grün, Orc, Ring, Schwein, Troll, Morgens, Freitag, Cola, Shakes, Fernseher, Großer Zeh, Warhammer, Deutschland, Daumen, lachen, *** Filmchen gucken, schlafen." Er grinst und fügt hinzu "Vorher werde ich den Keks nicht zusammen setzen!"


Okay, bitte zu allen 7 Abenteuern etwas über eure Lösung schreiben. Beim 7. kontrolliere ich ob alle Wörter dabei sind, und dann habt ihr den Keks!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

1.ich benutze den ichbinimba-Schutzschild und schnappe mir das Keksteil
2.s.o.
3.Ich benutze meinen Taschen-Dumbledore und lasse ihn das Gift trinken
4.Hab ich schon oft genug gemacht
5.Ich bin gerne Moe´s Freund und er ist nur nett zu mir
6.Der Teletubbie macht mir Angst
7.Lol du Idiot denkst sicher,dass orcs grüne Trolle sind.Du bemerkst den Fehler als am Freitag morgen ein Schwein in deine Cola fällt und mit seinem großem zeh deinen Ring klaut.Weil du im Shakes&Fidget Game immer gepwnt wirst und warhammer nichts für dich ist,schaltest du mit deinem Daumen den Fernseher ein.Über die noobs in Deutschland kannst du nur lachen.Nachdem du dein Lieblingsxxvideo geguckt hast gehst du schlafen.

Die töten alle zuerst Tokio Hotel und dann den Kübelböck.piraten und Ninjas kämpfen und sterben dabei.Und jedes Kind weiß,dass es keine Ninja-Piraten gibt.

Denn Keks kannst du behalten,aber denk dir was neues aus.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ich schnapp mir den keka und stecke ihn in meine Lieblingsschachtel. Weil keiner auser mir weiß, wie sie aufgeht, hab ich den kes. Die Schachtel stecke ich in neinen laser-bomben-säurefesteen safe, der Code ist geheim, den weiß nchtmal ich. Den lasse ich Einbetonieren. Und von Arthas, hogger , Macgyver, Chuck Norris und Horst bewachen.


----------



## Keltulas (5. August 2009)

you fail in deiner geschichte hast du weder von xxx filmen gucken noch von schlafen was erzählt!


1. ich stelle mich genau 30 meter von dem keks entfernt hin und benutze den todesgriff von meinem todesritter um den keks ranzuziehen
2. ich nehme mir eine 50 Meter Leiter kletter rauf und nehm mir den keks
3. ich sauge das gift mit meinem staubsauger auf und nehme den keks
4. ich nehm mir das buch und viiiiiiiiel kaffee und kriege den keks wenn ich es ausgelesen habe
5. ich mache einen anruf bei moe und sage dass ich eine frau mit dem namen "lasmiranda dennsiewillja" sprechen will! dann wird moe wütend und fragt wo ich wohne ich sage es ihm und er läuft mit nem fetten messer zu meinem haus und will mich töten. ich habe aber mit meinem handy angerufen und mich dabei hinter seiner  bar versteckt dann gehe ich rein wenn moe weg ist und nehme den keks

6. durch einen cheat verwandle ich die teletubbie filme in herr der ringe und star wars filme in der nacht kommen dann luke skywalker und Frodo Beutlin und geben mir den ring... ähm ich meine den keks!

7. weil ich ein supermegaimbatodesritterspieler bin, kann ich die piraten und die ninjas einfach wegbomben. die ninja piraten auch. und weil ich mir perfekte körperbeherrschung antrainiert habe, kann ich den anblick von daniel kübelböck und den gesang von tokio hotel trotz schwerer innerer blutungen überstehen.

nun zu meiner geschichte, herr keks:

Freitag morgens bin ich richtig gut gelaunt so das ich beim aufstehen erst mal ein lautes LOL aus dem Fenster schreie. Dann schreit aber einer der nachbarn "Halts maul, idiot" zurück also mache ich das Fenster wieder zu und gehe frühstücken: Schweinebraten mit Cola. Dann nehm ich mir meinen Laptop und setze mich damit vor den Fernsehr, so dass ich während ich mein shakes & fidget spiel spiele noch *** filme gucken kann. in dem spiel sehe ich dann eine lustige waffe: den feuerstab des schlaumeiers. als ich den namen las musste ich lachen. als ich dann die 100 quest minuten in meinem sf game abgearbeitet hatte spielte ich warhammer online. nein, in diesem spiel gibt es keine trolle. es gibt zwar grüne orcs und viele noobs, aber es ist dennoch nicht world of warcraft.  dann fällt mir auf dass im fernsehn ja herr der *ring*e läuft! also konzentriere ich mich jetzt ganz auf den film, während ich an meinem daumen lutsche. als grade werbung ist laufe ich in die küche und schaue was es im kühlschrank noch so zu essen gibt. als ich mir was rausnehme und die kühlschranktüre zumache, klemme ich mir meinen großen zeh in der türe ein. was für scheiß kühlschränke es doch in deutschland gibt!!!!! jetzt tut mein zeh so weh, dass ich einfach schlafen gehe. gute nacht. so lieber keks man jetzt setz mir doch mal meinen keks zusammen ja?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Wurde doch schonn gelöst. Meines gildet jetzt, oder?


----------



## Haszor (5. August 2009)

Keltulas schrieb:


> Ich finde Keltulas hatte die bessere LÖsung und nicht sowas langweiliges wie imba shield <.<
> 
> ---------
> Der Keks reicht dir den Keks.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Nagut, dann schicke ich meine Gnomen-Freundin Ragali zu dir , die dir den Keks Klaus. Dann sichere ich den Keks:

1. Ich stecke ihn in eine Schachtel, die nur ich aufbekomme.
2. Die Schachtel lege ich in meineRätselbox. Mann muss erst mein Rätsel lösen, sonnst wird wan von der Sphinx-verziehrung gefressen.
3. Die box gebe ich einem Robottr alias WALL-E. Der rückt sie nur raus, wenn man meinen Lieblingsdämon nennt.
4. Den Roboter setze ich in einen Safe, den Code des berühmtesten Agenten als Code
5.Den Safe lasse ich von Bärbel bewachen.
6. Bärbel lasse ich von Miraculi und Horst bewachen, die ja unsterblich in sie verliebt sind.
7. Host lase ich von Cliff bewachen, der allen Feinden ein Messer in den Rücken rammt
8. Cliff lasse ich von Hogger bewachen. Keine Komentar.
9. Hogger lasse ich von Chuck Norris bewachen, der gerade angefangen hat, zum 3. Mal bis Unendlich zu zählen.

Sooo, und jetzt glaube ich,ist der Keks relativ sicher, und ich gehe mit Illy in die Disco. Arthas,der DJ, legt eine Blutengelplatte nach der anderen auf, und wärend ich auf der Tanzfläche mit Lord Xavius abrocke, glotzt Illidan Tyrande verliebt auf den Hintern und schütten Maiev eine ekelhafte bloody marry übers Kleid!^^

Ach ja, das Rätsel ist dieses hier:


1
11
211
2111
11221
Wie lautet die nächste Zeile?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Wenn ich die Antwort auf dein Rätsel wüsste hätte ich den Keks. 
Und du hast Dimitri vergessen und Miraculi hat sich inzwischen in Atinuviel *hust*



Spoiler



Uschi


*hust* verliebt.Hab mir die Teile alle am Wochenende angehört ich weiß wovon ich rede^^


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ja aber musst schon was schreiben!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

1.Ich bitte dich gaaanz lieb die Kiste aufzumachen,was du natürlich machst.
2.312211?
3.Illidan
4.mhh...006?
5.Sukkubus verbannen
6.Horst Int-Buff geben
7.Ich bringe die "Schurken sind schwul"Nummer a lá Dimitri(natürlich ohne den Teil mit dem sterben)
8.Lol Hogger
9.Ich schrei "37" als Chuck Norris gerade bei 375893 ist und sage Hogger wars.


----------



## Anem (5. August 2009)

2. Ist zwar halb geraten aber ich sag mal

111221


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

NEN Text. Einfach die Lösungen runterrattern ist doch todlangweilig! Außerdem kann ich die Schachtel nicht aufmachen, weil ich mich gerade gegn die Flirtversuche eines Satyrs wehren muss!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Oh Gott wieviel hat der Satyr getrunken wenn der sich an dich ranmacht? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Ne Menge?


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

Und was sagt Illi dazu?


----------



## Soladra (5. August 2009)

Hast du nicht gelesen? er ist damit beschäftigt, Tyrandes Hintern zu inzpizieren!


----------



## Lethior (5. August 2009)

na dann.Wo ist eigentlich der Keks?


----------



## Soladra (6. August 2009)

Steht oben, in der schachtel, abner Schreibt nen TEXT!!!! und kein 1. 2.3.4.


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Was denn? Kommt keiner drauf? Das Rätsel ist doch gelöst!


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Will aber keiner en Text schreiben.


----------



## Soladra (8. August 2009)

Faulpelz!


----------



## Lethior (8. August 2009)

Ich kann nicht schreiben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (25. August 2009)

So hier ging ewig nix mehr, drum back ich nen neuen Keks (sorry an den Kekshalter vor mir) und vergrabe ihn im nächstbesten Wald. Finde ihn, bevor ein Keksbaum draus wächst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## freezex (25. August 2009)

Ich bau mit meinem gnom ingenieur ne

Kekssuch/ Ausgrabungs /Reinigungsmaschine 3294
Schmuck
wird beim Anlegen gebunden
Benutzt: Spürt einen vergrabenen Keks auf.

und benutze diese natürlich auch.

Danach geb ich den Keks einem Hobbit namens Froso und seinen sieben Gefährten, damit diese ihn auf dem Schrazfels ins Lava schmeissen um ihn ein für alle mal zu zerstören.


----------



## Lethior (25. August 2009)

Ich klone Hollum,der von der Macht des Kekses besessen ist und schnappe mir den Keks mit der Hollumarmee.Dann verstecke ich die Hollums mit dem Keks in einer Tüte mit Drogen auf einem Polizeirevier.


----------



## freezex (27. August 2009)

Ich stelle plastik imitate des kekses her und verteile sie auf dem polizeirevier, dan schneide ich die tüte auf, da die hollums da drinn schon genug drogen inhaliert haben streiten sie sich um die Keksfälschungen und sorgen für aufruhr auf den Revier.

Also kann ich den keks problemlos nehmen besorge mir ein schliessfach am Flughafen und verstecke ihn mit den restlichen drogen dort drinn. Den schlüssel werf ich weg und geb der Polizei den tipp das ein drogenbaron dort drogen versteckt hat, also wird das Fach rund um die Uhr von bewaffneten Zivilpolizisten beobachtet und bewacht.


----------



## Soladra (27. August 2009)

Ich... nehme eine riesige Packung Rauchbomben, schmeiß die zwischen die Bulllen undwarte ab. die Polizoppen sehen nix mehr, nur Silhouetten von den anderen, und ballern einander um. Dann schnapp ich mir meine Schurkin mit Schlossknackskill und nehm den Keks. IDe Drogen verarbeite ich in druidenschulterstücke, die ich in Sen'jin für ordentlich Kohle an zukünftige Trolldruiden verkaufe ( rauchen in den Buffpausen, Maaaan!). 

Den Keks gebe ich Deathwing zu fressen. HA! Bis zum nächsten Addon kommt ihr nicht rann!


----------



## Lethior (27. August 2009)

Ich lasse mich bei Blizz für irgendwas total unwichtiges einstellen und laswse nebenher einen Beta-Key mitgehen.Da Deathwing höchstwahrscheinlich noch unter der Schwierigkeit der Wotlk-Bosse liegt gehe ich mit meinem Magier im Alleingang zu ihm und haue ihn um.Den Keks lege ich einem 300kg schweren,schwitzenden und stinkenden Busfahrer in die Achselhöhle,während der Kerl in einen uranverseuchten,aktiven Vulkan fällt.Über dem Vulkan hängt eine Wolke,die ätzende Säure regnet und am Krater des Vulkans stehen Schweinegrippeinfizierte,die alles und jeden in ihrer Nähe tothusten.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (27. August 2009)

Die Schweinegrippentypen bekommen erstma von der Merkel Hausarrest. Dann hol ich paar Terroristen, die das Uranverseuchte Gestein des Vulkans abbauen. Dann hol ich nen Riesenventilator, der die Wolke wegfegt. dem Busfahrer häng ich ein Schnitzel so hoch, dass er seine Arme hochstrecken muss. Dann steck ich mir was in die Nase, dass ich den Gestank net riechen muss. Nun hab ich den Keks.
Ich nehm den Keks und steck ihn in einen Fisch, der am Grund des Pazifiks lebt. Dann versenk ich alle Chinesen auf den Grund (nix gegen Chinesen, sind halt so viele^^) und einer verschluckt den Fisch. Dann nehm ich Alle Inder, die dann die Chinesen verschlucken. Das geht dann mit allen Ländern so weiter.


----------



## Lethior (29. August 2009)

Deutschland kommt zum Schluss und ich habe den Keks.
Der Keks ist in meinem Bauch.Kommt da mal dran^^


----------



## OneManShow (29. August 2009)

Ich  piss meinen Vater so lang an bis er sich von meiner Muddha scheiden lässt und da diese eineen neuen Mann braucht heiratet sie einen reichen Artzt der dir vor dem verdauungsvorgang die Speiserhre aufschlitzt.
ich versteck sie in meinem Notebook als Cd^^


----------



## Davatar (31. August 2009)

Ich hab so gewaltigen Hunger...und ess Dein Notebook auf. Dabei fällt der Keks raus, direkt auf den Teller vor mir.

Ich nehm den Keks mit in die Ferien, MUAHAHAHAHAHAHAAAAA!


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Ich schreibe dir eine gefakte Email die so aussieht als sei sie von Blizzard.
Ich schreibe rein dass dein Account gehackt wurde und ich jetzt deinen Accountnamen und den Keks brauche.
Du fällst drauf rein und schickst mir den Keks per Post!

Jetzt mache ich einen auf Voldemort und spalte den Keks in sieben Teile auf. Diese verteile ich auf der ganzen Welt.

1: Kriegt Chuck Norris
2: Wird in einem Safe vergraben
3: Gebe ich Amy Winehouse und sage ihr das sei ein Kokskeks.
4: Verstecke ich in der Keksfabrik
5: Kriegt das Krümelmonster
6: Wird zusammen mit Atommüll entsorgt
7: Klebe ich an eine Raumsonde

Soo die müsst ihr jetzt alle finden!


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Ich kille Chock norris mit meinem Druiden.
aus dem Loote ich >Safeöfenender Safefinder< Selbsterklärend
Amy knall ich ab, die ist eh folter, und lasse sie von einem Drogenforscher sizieren.
Ich sage den Krümelmonster, es bekommt 1000 kekse, wenn er mir seinen Kek gibt und das Teil in der Keksfabrickfindet. zum Dank lasse ich ihn die Fabrick plündern.
Ich bringe gaaanz viele von diesen bagteriern mit, die im Atommüll leben können,und schmeiße die vom Flieger aus auf den Müll. Die Viehcher "entscärfen" den Müll und ic nehm mir den keks.
Ich Nehm mir ein Handtuch und finde Raus, was 42 ist, nähmlich: 42 ist das doppelte von 21 und 21 ist deshalb die halbe Wahrheit. Zum Dank bekjomme ich >7. Keksteil< von Spok.

Dann Foltere ich Tokenlord solange , bis er das ganze bereut ( du bist nicht der einzige hier, der HP gelesen hat -.-), und schwuppdiwupp ist der keks wieder ganz.


Ich verzaubere den keks, so dss er leuchtet und gebe ihn Jan W.


----------



## Tokenlord (31. August 2009)

Nett gelöst. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (31. August 2009)

Danke


----------



## Lethior (31. August 2009)

Ich entzaubere den Keks -> nix leuchtet -> mein Keks

Dann baue ich ein Lasernetz um den Keks,das alles verbrennt was auch nur in die Nähe des Kekses kommt und stelle noch ein paar Bodyguards um den Keks.


----------



## Fr3iw1ld (1. September 2009)

Ich sorge mit Blitzschlag von meinem schamie für einen Kurzschluss beim Lasernetz der auf die Bodyguards überspringt
Daraus folgt -> lasernetz kapput und bodyguards bewusstlos

Dann hole ich mir den Keks und geb ihn einem Smiley aus der smileyleiste bei buffed 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## AlknicTeos (1. September 2009)

Da ich kein Mensch von traurigkeit bin, so rede ich mit den Smileys , so wie Smileys zu mir reden. Eines wird auf die Frage, was seine Bestimmung sei, antworten mit "Um gefunden zu werden von dem, der mit den Smilyes redet, damit ich sagen kann. Sieh mich an, ich hab den Keks der Kekse, beschützt ihn besser als seine früheren Meistern und innen. " 

"Mein Keks", ich habe die wohl beste Methode der Welt für diesen Fall. Imagine, einen Punkt wo die Quadratur zum Sein ist. Dorthin will ich dich bringen, mein Keks.


----------



## Fr3iw1ld (1. September 2009)

> Imagine, einen Punkt wo die Quadratur zum Sein ist. Dorthin will ich dich bringen, mein Keks.



Ich besorg mir jemanden der mit diesem Satz etwas anfangen kann.
Dieser führt mich dann zum Keks. -> Mein Keks

Den Keks werde ich jetzt in einem Flugzeug verstecken.
Das Flugzeug ist immer in Bewegung und somit findet niemand den Keks 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Soladra (1. September 2009)

Ich bitte meinen Bruder, die Gestalt einer sturmkrähe anzunnehmen und die Tanke des Fliegers zu finden. Er sagt mir Die Koodins per Telephatie.Ich gehe zum Mr. Presedent und lasse das ganze abknallen.

Den Keks lasse ich mit versinken. keiner weiß, wo er ist.Außerdem ist er in erinem Safe, die Lösung ist... So blöd wär ich auch, die Lösung zu sagen,was?

@Tokenlord: wenn dir die Lösung gefallen hat, ließ mal was ich und Lethior zwischen Seite 18 und 20 gemacht haben


----------



## Fr3iw1ld (1. September 2009)

warum ist der Keks in nem Safe   du selbst hast den safe ja aufgemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tjaa da das Flugezeug natürlich einen Peilsender an Bord hatte und sola einfach den keks untergehen lassen hat werd ich meine Wassergestalt beschwören und zum Keks tauchen um ihn zu holen.

Danach werde ich den keks mit vielen andren keksen zu einem gaanz großen Keks verschmelzen.


----------



## Tokenlord (1. September 2009)

Den nehm ich mir und freu mich weil jetzt habe ich nen MEGAR0XX0RSUPAIMBAKEKX!!!11elf!


----------



## Lethior (1. September 2009)

Ich schicke eine Bombe in den Riesenkeks,so dass alle Buffeduser ihren eigenen Keks bekommen.


----------



## Huntermoon (1. September 2009)

Ich Back mir soviele Kekse, das sie mir niemand stehlen kann...


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Keks != Kekse , daher schnapp ich mir den einzig wahren Keks.

Da der Keks immer wieder gefunden wird, aus den Einzelstücken rekonstruiert etc. entschließe ich mich den Keks auf Lichtgeschwindigkeit zu beschleunigen in Richtung Mittelpunkt des Universum.


----------



## Lethior (2. September 2009)

Ich bin der Mittelpunkt des Universums^^

Den Keks stecke ich in eine dreckige Socke,die ich im Garten vergrabe.


----------



## Bluethunde (2. September 2009)

Ich krall mir ne Schaufel,grab denn Keks aus,schmeißt die Socke weg
Besprüht denn Keks mit einen Deo und steckt ihn fröhlich trälernd in meine Keks Dose,wo noch zich weitere Kekse sind,jaha,findet denn erstmal^^.
Und ja,das muss der Richtige sein^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (2. September 2009)

Ich hole Horatio und der ortet den Keks dann per GPS. Dann noch eine DNA Analyse um den richtigen Keks zu finden. Dann noch eine toxinische Untersuchung um sicher zu gehen, dass du den Keks nicht vergiftest hast. Ich nehm den Keks und geb ihn Aiman Abdallah und sage, dass es ein Keks der Illuminaten sei.


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. September 2009)

Als Vorsteher der Illuminaten gehört er natürlich wieder mir, mein Keks. Danke Abdallah.

Und ich sezte den Keks als gewinnermedaillie ein. Disziplin: Last man Standing


----------



## Tokenlord (2. September 2009)

AlknicTeos schrieb:


> Als Vorsteher der Illuminaten gehört er natürlich wieder mir, mein Keks. Danke Abdallah.
> 
> Und ich sezte den Keks als gewinnermedaillie ein. Disziplin: Last man Standing


*Alle anderen umwerf und aufsteh* Mein Keks. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ich packe ihn... Hmm... Ich werfe ihn ins Klo und spüle ihn runter.

Wer den jetzt noch will soll ihn sich nehmen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fifus (3. September 2009)

also der keks ist ja einzigartig und hat viel durchgemacht - klar will ich ihn haben.

er befindet sich nach dem runterspülen vom klo letztendlich in der kanalisation, wo es auch der TE anfänglich versteckt hat. ...nur ohne 80 scharfsschützen.
also nehme ich ihn mir mal von dort weg.

danach brenne ich einen ziegel in dem der fast aufgelöste keks versteckt ist. diesen ziegel verbaue ich in irgendeinem haus irgendwo auf der welt ... 
und um zu vergessen wo ich den ziegel eingebaut habe - begehe ich selbstmord - von mir erfährt ihr es nicht.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

<- sieht sich Fifus Testament durch, wo genau beschrieben worden ist, wo er sich befindet. Mit meinem Ziegelzertrümmer berge ich meinen Keks.

Da meine letzteren Methoden alle versagt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 , mach ich nun den Keks transparent, schreib mir den perfekten Randomgenerator, der den Keks zugleich dort auch versteckt. Und im Anschluss lösche ich den Randomgenerator und zerstöre den PC auf dem das Programm gelaufen ist.


----------



## freezex (3. September 2009)

Also der Keks wurde in eine dreckige socke gesteckt, mit deo eingesprüht und ins Klo geworfen, den richt man aus 100 meter entfernung, also folge ich einfach mal dem geruch.
Wenn ich ihn dan habe reinige ich ihn erstmal so das man ihn nicht mehr richt, transparent ist er ja noch, also tu ich ihn in eine glasbox und versenke diese auf dem Meeresgrund.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Da die Glasbox unter einer Gasförmigen Atmospähre mit den Keks versiegelt wurde, brauch ich nur den Meeresboden, nach dieser Anomalie absuchen und schon gehört er wieder mir.

Anschließend leg ich den Keks in einen unzerstörbaren Safe, der nachdem der Keks darin verwahrt wurde, und der Safe ohne möglichkeit zum Öffnen, versiegelt wurde, und verfrachte den Safe irgendwo mitten in der Sonne.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Na da hole ich mir doch einfach den Safe (er steht da ja einfach so), stelle ihn in meine Wohnung,
und klebe ihn mit dem hier am Boden fest.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

aber du hast den Keks noch nicht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Na da hole ich mir doch einfach den Safe (er steht da ja einfach so), stelle ihn in meine Wohnung,
> und klebe ihn mit dem hier am Boden fest.



Ich nehme eine Spitzhacke und haue den Boden und den Keks mitsamt Safe sorgfältig mit meinen 450er Skill raus.

Danach klebe ich ihn mit der danebenstehenden Flasche des Suberkleberes an meinen Rücken und laufe davon, besser der Safe sich entschließt, genug von mr zu haen, und verschwindet in einem Paralleluniversum, wo Safes ein Eigenleben führen. Die Scheibenwelt etwa.
Ich nehme den Keks und gucke ihn an. Der Safe war mir lieber.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Du hast den Keks also einfahc in der Hand?

*Axt hol* *Schnetzel* *Keks hab* *freu*

Jetzt packe ich den Keks in eine Atomfabrik. Irgendwo in verstrahlten Bereich. Dann verbrenne ich alle Schutzanzüge.


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

--- Pardon, hast du editiert oder ich überlesen oO---
Platzhalter...


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Melcor schrieb:


> Ich reiß dir mit der anderen Hand die Axt und erleichtere dich von fünf Gliedmaßen - Zwei Beinen, zwei Armen und etwas zwischen ihnen, und nehme dann den blutigen Keks und werfe ihn Arthas zu, der versucht, die seele des Kekses einzusammeln.


Ich habe den Keks doch gar nicht mehr bei mir...


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

Tokenlord schrieb:


> Ich habe den Keks doch gar nicht mehr bei mir...



Sorry überlesen oO
Ich trink nie wieder so viel nichts.


Ich frage Spock ob er den Keks für mich holt, und er rennt in die Atomfabrik, stöpselt vor mir weg, nachdem er den Keks hat, und meint: "Faszinierend." Danach lasse ich mich von der Enterprise mitsamt Spock hinaufbeamen und fliege in andere Quadranten.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Melcor schrieb:


> Sorry überlesen oO
> Ich trink nie wieder so viel nichts.
> 
> 
> Ich frage Spock ob er den Keks für mich holt, und er rennt in die Atomfabrik, stöpselt vor mir weg, nachdem er den Keks hat, und meint: "Faszinierend." Danach lasse ich mich von der Enterprise mitsamt Spock hinaufbeamen und fliege in andere Quadranten.


Also hast du mich ganz umsonst zerhackt?!?!? oO


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

Ja, es tut mir Leid!!! Frag doch die Borg ob sie dir künstliche Gliedmaßen machen. Die Enterprise ist auch siche rin ihrem Interesse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Nix da! Ich baue da fortschrittliche Fortbewegungs- und Waffensysteme an.

Damit verfolge ich dich dich dann (Raketenbeine und so... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und jage die Enterprise hoch!!1elf!

Dann sammle ich die Kekskrümel ein, und vergrabe sie alle einzeln in der Sahara.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

Ich durchsiebe die Wüste solang, bis ich sämtliche Krümel habe, und wende dann den Kekskrümmelzueinemkeksmacher an. Mein Keks, hab ich dich wieder.

Dann hol ich mir die Enterprise nochmals zur hilfe, (könnt auch Superman fragen), ob sie mich zur zeit von König Arthur bringen könnten. Ich passe den Moment ab, als der König zur Insel Avalon gebracht wird, dabei steck ich ihm den Keks zu.


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

Ich schleuse eine Blondine in Avalon ein, die es zum EInfall bringt, und berge den Keks in einer riskanten rettugnsmission.

Danach stecke ich den Keks in eine Glocke, die bei der kleinsten Änderung von Druck, Temperatur, Lichteinfall oder Berührung, egal in welche Dimension oder welchem Paralleluniversum, einen Zeitriss dorthin verursacht, wo unsere Sonne gerade zum Roten riesen wird und alles Leben auf der Erde in null komma nix verbrennen würde, wodurch der Manipulant der Sicherheitsglocke sowie der Keks zwangsläufig pulverisieren würde.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

du denkst so schrecklich 3dimensional, denk an die vierte dimension. Ich reise zurück und mach nen Post vor dir, damit kommst du nie an den Keks ran. 

grml, vorgäner hat post editiert..

edit.

Nachdem dieses Universum explodiert ist, da Druck, Temperatur, Lichteinfall  niemals konstant sein können. Gehe ich über in das böse Paralleluniversum, und hindere deinen bösen Doppelvorgänger von Vorposter, jemals daran diesen Irrsinn zu machen. Aus dank überlässt er mir den Keks.

Mein Böser Doppelgänger Keks.

Ich bring dich nach Area 51, (ne gibt es nicht)


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

Ebenfalls vorgänger editiert 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein anderer Typ aus einem Anderen Parelleluniversum, der mir ähnlich ist, schart andere mir ähnliche Typen aus anderen Paralleluniversen und lässt eine Armee aus Paralleuniversalen auf dich los.
Danach entbrennt ein Kampf zwischen den Paralleluniversalen, wer jetzt den Keks bekommt, bis der ursprüngliche Typ mit den anderen Keksen aus den anderen Paralleluniversen auftaucht. Hilft nur noch, den zu Asche gewordenen Keks aus unserem Paralleluniversum wieder zu finden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Melcor schrieb:


> Ein Zeitanomalienfenster außerhalb er Zeit vehrindert deinen Zeitsprung, sodass ich den Keks wieder besitze, und gebe ihn widerum unter die Glocke, die oben beschrieben wurde
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dann mache ich dasselbe wie AlknicTeos. Nur mit einem Anti-"Zeitanomalienfenster-außerhalb-er-Zeit"-Gerät!

Mein KEKX!!1!elf!!1


EDIT: EY!!! Du hast das wegeditiert... >:-(


----------



## Melcor Scârr (3. September 2009)

ich bin mal raus sons tmuss ich wieder editieren 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


PS: Huch, noch ein Keks... jetzt ist er weg. Schade.


----------



## AlknicTeos (3. September 2009)

hihi, alle streiten sich um den Keks, während ich ihn noch habe  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


diesesmal werf ich ihn in ein bodenloses Loch


----------



## Tokenlord (3. September 2009)

Da hier alle irgendwas wegeditieren (Cheat0rs oO) reise ich jetzt in der Zeit zurück, nehme mir den Keks ganz vom Anfang (der ohne Stinkesockendeoklo-Aroma),
und werfe meine [Unzerstörbare Antieditiermaschine] an.


Und jetzt Schluss mit diesem Rumeditiere bitte... So kann sja nicht weitergehen.


----------



## Soladra (3. September 2009)

Ich klau Tokenlord den Keks,weil er ihn nicht beschützt , und löse ihn imUrin von rossigen Eselsstuten auf.  HA!


----------



## Vicell (3. September 2009)

Ich baue ne Zeitmaschine schlage Soladra und klau den Keks.
Zudem reise ich 10000000000Jahre in der Zeit zurück und leg den Keks einen dicken Dino in den Po.


----------



## Melcor Scârr (4. September 2009)

Vicell schrieb:


> Ich baue ne Zeitmaschine schlage Soladra und klau den Keks.
> Zudem reise ich 10000000000Jahre in der Zeit zurück und leg den Keks einen dicken Dino in den Po.



Ich reise dir heimlich hinterher, wundere mich, dass es zu dieser Zeit Dinos gab, besteche den Dino mit iener Dinodame, klau ihm den Keks untern Po weg und reise wieder zurück.

Dann geb ich den Keks dem hässlichsten Geschöpf der Welt, dem sich niemand freiwillig nähert. Seine Hässlichkeit dringt sogar durch meterdicke Bleiwände 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Ich betrinke mich so Stark das ich die hässlichkeit des Menschen nicht mehr sehe und nehme ihm den keks ab

den keks lege ich auf eine hochsensible bärenfalle die bei der leichtesten berührung zuschnapt umrandet auf einer insel inmitten von glühender lava der keks is save i repeat the keks is save


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ich bekomme von meiner Uroma alles, ich muss nur nett sein.

deit: Fuck too late.dannnflieg ivch in Krähenmngestalt los,über die Lava und schmeiß mein Taschenmesser in di Falle. Die falle schnappt zu, ich neh mir den Keks. Vorwegen Save


Ich zerbreche den Keks, werfe eine Hälfte n einen kochenden Schwefelsee, die andere Häfte geb ich dem ZAM! Dannnach werfe ich meine Unzerstörbare Antizeitreisenmaschine an und geh angeln.


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

ach wie gut, dass der keks so gut wie unkaputtbar ist, neutralisiere die Säure mit ner Lauge, und Diktatoren kümmern sich selten um so etwas belangloses wie nen Keks. Danach fügen sich die beiden Kekshälften wieder von allein zusammen. 

Mein Keks, ich häng dich an eine Anti Klau - Maschine. Die ist sehr effektiv, jeder der den Willen hat, den Keks zu stellen, wird einfach dematerialisiert.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (4. September 2009)

Ich kauf der Maschine den Keks zu einem fairen Preis ab. 
Ich nehme den Keks und geb eine Hälfte nem Yeti und die andere dem Monster von Lochness.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Den Yeti säbel ich mit nem Schwert nieder und das monster von loch ness leg ich trocken 

schnapp mir beide Teile und bewahre sie nun in meinem Beutel auf the keks is wieder save


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Höhö, bis ich mit meiner Schurkin "Taschendiebstahl" benute.

Ich verstecke ihn irgenwo im rattlin bog.


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

Mit meinem "Keks im Beutel" Suchgerät orte ich den Beutel, lenke dich kurz ab, und ersetz deinen Beutel mit nem Falschen. In Sicherheit, berge ich dann den Keks aus dem Beutel.

Mein Keks, ich stifte dich an eine große religiöse Gruppierung, als Reliquie. Wobei diesen religiönen etwas fanatisch sind, und den Keks unter allen Umständen sichern.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Kreuzzug des Brennenden kekses ausruf alle fanatiker niedermach 

den keks dann in einer Teergrube versteck


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ich stelle ihnen das fliegende Spgettimonster vor. Dermaßen abgelnkt vn dieser großen gottheit, kann ich mir den Keks nehmen.

Fuckwieder zuu spät: Ich trockne die Teergrube aus und nehme den Teerigen Keks.



Ich reise in der Zeit zurück bis Seite 18/19 und stecke ihn nichjt in die Kiste,sondern Xavius zu.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

Xavius ne kopfnuss geb und ihm den KEks abnehm

Den keks nach fort knox schaff

yeah now the keks is save


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

Nachdem Bankrott der USA, hab ich Fort Knox ganz billig erstanden, und siehe da.

Mein Keks.
Diesesmal engagier ich ultra elite ninja sumos karatetiger, wo jeder mindestens 2 Chuck Norris fertig machen kann. Diese sind absolut unbestechlich und haben mir ewige Treue geschworen. Tja solche Klone haben schon vorteile. Zudem sie nicht schlafen, nichts essen etc. sondern nur in unglaublicher Anzahl meinen Keks beschützen.


----------



## Artherk (4. September 2009)

ich kreuze chuck norris mit dem hulk und hulk hogan *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
die machen deine ninja dingsdes fertig und ich hol meinen keks zurück

ich versteck ihn unter dem kopfkissen von zerberus dem höllenhund


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ich lenke den hund mit meinem Schnitzel ab, und weil sich die 3 Köpfe streiten, kann ich mir den Keks snehmen. Tja, wennn 3 sich streiten, freut sich der4.

Ich zerkrüme den keks und stecke die Krümel in meinen Rin. den zieh ich nchtmal zumBaden / schlafen aus, und ihr könnntihn mir nicht klauen!


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

wer wird denn wohl einen keks klauen im sinne von stehlen. Die Macht des stärkeren, bedeutet, dass der unterlegene jedes Schicksal zu ertragen hat. Daher lass ich dir den Keks entnehmen, und anschließend restaurieren.

Mein Keks, dieses mal werd ich dich zurück in die Kuhzunft schicken.

(btw. was ein rin)


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

ich hab dass g nicht erwischt,s ry...

Ich bewerb mich als Milkmaid und find den Keks.

ich nehm den Keks und gebe ihn....Korialstrasz.Den kann man nicht angreifen.


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

auch wenn ich nich weiß, wieso man Korialstrasz nich direkt angreifen kann, so würd er wohl nen Handel gegen Dämonenseele zu jeder Zeit zustimmen.

Also mein Keks,
diesesmal überlass ich den Keks der Bürokratie, und es gibt keine Formulare damit man den Keks auf irgendeiner Weise bekommen würde. Auch gibt es Verordnungen dafür, dass keine Formulare für eine Ausgabe des Kekses angenommen dürfen.


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Öhm... Korialstasz ist der Gefährte von Alexstasza? Nicht Neltharion aka Deathwing.


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

aka Krasus i know, und neben der Befreiung seiner Gefährtin, auch dahinter Deathwing zu besiegen. Daher hät er sicher nix dagegen gehabt ,die Dämonenseele zu haben um sie vernichten zu können. oder so ka. 

Hol dir lieber meinen Keks aus den Fängen der Bürokratie


----------



## Soladra (4. September 2009)

Ich schnapp mir eine Gruppe wackerer Helden und raide >DAS BÜRO< * epische Musik* Wir legen schließlich den endboss >Der Chef< und ich erwürfle >Den einen Keks<  tjaa... beim aufheben Gebunden. danach bewerbe ich mich als GM, un dann kein ihn mir keiner wegcheaten!

Öhm... Kannste mir den Text erklären?^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (4. September 2009)

Meine Texte sind selbsterklärend  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Cheaten ?! wir doch nicht. Durch einen aberwitzigen bedingten Zufall, wird mir der Keks zugeschrieben. Die paar Bits sind schnell mal in der  DB umgeschrieben.

Mein Keks, ich glaube dieses mal mach ich dich, unter Einsatz sämtlicher Mittel, zu einer Singularität.


----------



## Soladra (7. September 2009)

ja, dar es keine Kekse mehr gibt, backe ich welcher und biete sie dem Krümelmonster, unterd er bedingung, dass er mir den einen hohlt.

Ich nem den keks und...gebe hn Queen Azshara.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

Die Queen in einem Sargeras Kostüm überrasch... sie schenkt mir den keks

*nimmt doppelseitiges Klebeband und klebt den Keks unter den Schwanz von Deathwing the Destroyer
haha the keks is save


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Wer angeklebte Kekse vom Schwanz von Deathwing haben will, braucht einen Deathwing-Schwanz-angeklebter-Keks-trenn-Gerät, wie praktisch, dass ich noch eins Vorrätig hatte.

Mein Keks, du bist wahrlich für den Louvre, als bestgeschützes Objekt erkoren worden. gz. Mögen deine Zukunft im Museum besser sein.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

*bricht in den louvre ein geht an der mona lisa vorbei und stiehlt den Keks

verpackt den keks vakuumdicht und versenkt ihn im ozean


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

davor habe ich einen peilsender an die tüte geklebt. dann hole ich mir ein paar taucher die den keks dann mithilfe des peilsenders suchen.

danach gehe ich in die hölle und gebe den keks meinen guten freund, den teufel


----------



## Soladra (8. September 2009)

Ich biete dem Teufel an, Sadamhosai zu killen, wenn er mir den Keks gibt.

Ja, ich weiß nicht,wie man den schreibt.

Ich nehme den Keks... und...schnalle ihn auf eien Bank, brülle: "ES LEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEBT!!!!" und lasse ihn seine Wege ziehen.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

Fange den keks ein und reisse ihm die beine ab

Dann geb ich ihm dem oberleibwächter...Gott himself


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Wer den Keks von Gott haben will, muss wohl beten, oder holt sich nen Nietsche - Gott ist tot (Gott - Nietsche is tot).... Am Anfang war das Keks, und des Keksbesitzer Namen, war meinereiner.

Mein Keks, da ich dich wieder besitze, setze ich mich auf dich drauf.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

<--- Schubst dich vom keks runter nimmt ihn und rennt weg

versteckt den keks unterm kopfkissen


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Als du schliefst, auf dem Kopfkissen, hab ich in Windeseile das Kissen ausgetauscht. 
Doh, wollt ja den Keks.
Take 2: Als du immer noch geschlafen hast, hab ich dich dann vom ausgetauschen Kopfkissen hinuntergeschupst, und mir den Keks geschnappt. Würd wirklich mal was unterehmen gegen deinen guten Schlaf .....

Mein Keks, ich weise dich nun in den Künsten des Druidentums ein. Verwandeln du dich musst zum Baum.


----------



## Artherk (8. September 2009)

Ich drohe dem Baum mit einer Axt sich wieder zurückzuverwandeln und schnapp ihn mir dann...

dann versteck ich ihn... hm
unter den gebrauchten schlüpfern eines englischen rugby teams


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Nachdem die Reinigungsbeauftragte/r, die verschmutzen Schlüpfer einer Behandlung zur Restauration geschickt worden sind, schnapp ich mir den Keks mit ner Kneifzange und lass sie mit Mutti's Spucke säubern.

Mein Keks, was wärst du nicht für ein toller Teeniestar, bejubelt, bedroht und beschützt von unzähligen kreischenden Teenies.


----------



## brudersicarius (8. September 2009)

ich hole mir zack afron, und alle teenis und so gehen auf ihn, und der keks ist allein. dann gehe ich hin und nehme ihn einfach.

ok jetzt nehme ich mir den keks und klebe ihn an einen lüftungsschacht im polizeirevier...


----------



## AlknicTeos (8. September 2009)

Ich hol mir einfach Hausmeister Lurch, der hat sicher ne Idee dazu. *vorsichhintagträumen*, Leider ist eine ausführliche Schilderung wie wir dann den Keks holten einfach zu lang.

Mein Keks, du bist echt mal Reif für ne Insel. Daher schick ich dich nach Ogygia


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Fliegt dem Keks hinterher und schnappt ihn sich auf der Insel

Den keks an einem Adler festbind.


----------



## AlknicTeos (9. September 2009)

Suche nach Keks mit festgebundenen Adler -  Suche erfolgreich - Keks vom Adler entbinden.

Mein Keks, was wurdest schon nicht in allem versteckt, versenkt , etc. Dieses mal montiere ich dich mit einem Siemens Lufthaken irgendwo über Iowa


----------



## Artherk (9. September 2009)

Sucht ganz iowa ab und findet den keks endlich

MEIN KEEEKS
Wo verstek ich ihn... ja ich weiß am Mittelpunkt der erdeXD


----------



## BabyMilk (9. September 2009)

Man rufe bei einer Baufirma an und sage, man möchte einen Bohrer haben, damit man den Keks aus dem Mittelpunkt der Erde bohren kann. 
Hoffentlich landet er dabei nicht in China...


----------



## AlknicTeos (9. September 2009)

Eahm, und was machst mit dem Keks ? Wo wäre das problem, wenn der Bohrer in China landen würd'?


----------



## freezex (10. September 2009)

Ich lass meine Kontakte bei den Bauunternehmern spielen, lass die den Bohrer falsch programieren, so das er wie befürchtungen in China landet, wo ich ihn an mich nehme.
Dann gebe ich den Keks zur aufbewahrung irgend einem Chinesen der gut im Kampfsport ist. Da es von denen aber mehr als genug gibt sag ich nur, viel Spass beim chinesen raten.


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

der chinese, dem du den keks gegeben hast hat ein muttermal in der form vom öööh wow zeichen auf seinem arsch. dann lass ich alle chinesen untersuchen und der, der des muttermal hat wird von 100 ninjas getötet

den keks gebe ich dann in eine keksverbrick, viel spaß beim suchen


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

ka, was ne verbrick sein soll, aber so etwas einzigartiges lässt sich leicht finden. Ah da, haben wir schon die keksverbrick und der einzig wahre Keks ist nicht zum Übersehen.

Mein Keks, dieses mal schick ich dich in 80 s um die Welt.


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

schnappt ihn sich auf halben weg

gibt ihn jesus der damit übers wasser gehen soll


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

ich hole satan, der jesus tötet und den keks gott gibt


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

Chuck norris kickt gott und ich schnapp mir den keks

Geb dem keks dem Undertaker damit er ihn schön in nem sarg vergräbt
R.I.P KEKS


----------



## brudersicarius (10. September 2009)

ich hol mir indiana jones, der den keks ausgräbt und in einen mayatempel bringt


----------



## Artherk (10. September 2009)

Überwindet alle fallen im bester indy manier und holt sich den keks zurück...
ach fuck ich hab den rollenden steinball vergessen schnell raus hier...
mein keks ich hab ihn wieder

steckt den keks in eine Rakete zum andromeda nebel... so jetz versucht ihn mal zu kriegen


----------



## AlknicTeos (10. September 2009)

noch bevor die Raketen nach Fahrplan abgeschossen wird, entstecke ich den Keks wieder.

Mein Keks, dieses mal, geb ich dich zur aufbewahrung dem besten Artisten unserer Zeit zur Aufbewahrung


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. September 2009)

Ich nehme den Keks mti einer Gleichung:
Bester Artist + Keks - Ich Plus Eisenstange = Bester Artist + ausgeschlagene Zähne - Keks.
Jetzt bringe ich den Keks noch auf die andere Seite, auf meine.
Ich hab den Keks und geb ihn zu der Weight Watchers extrem Abnehmgruppe, die seit 10 Jahren keinen Keks mehr gegessen haben.


----------



## AlknicTeos (11. September 2009)

Nach 10 Jahren bei den Weight Watchers, wissen die leute gar nich mehr wie ein Keks aussieht. Und so entnahm ich den Keks aus der Mülltonne, den die Weight Watchers achtlos weggeworfen haben.

Mein Keks, dieses mal platzier ich dich mitten auf der unnötigsten Seite, die es im Web gibt.


----------



## Artherk (11. September 2009)

nimmt den keks von der buffed seite

und versteckt ihn mitten in einem minenfeld aus dem 2. weltkrieg


----------



## AlknicTeos (11. September 2009)

bubble an, und rein ins vergnügen. Wobei nach 65 Jahren einige Minen nicht mehr so funktionieren, wie sie eigentlich funktionieren sollten. Tatsächlich inmitten von diesem einem Minenfeld, liegt der Keks.

Mein Keks, dieses mal geb ich dich an die klügste Person dieser Welt. (Achtung: es kann nur einen klügsten geben)


----------



## Lethior (11. September 2009)

Da der klügste Mensch viel bessere Kekse backen kann, gibt er mir den Keks.

Dann schmeiße ich den Keks in ein Dimensionsportal, das sich danach selbst zerstört.


----------



## Vicell (11. September 2009)

Ich baue nen neues und nehm mir den keks.

Den Cookie versteck ich in meiner Gesästasche 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## brudersicarius (11. September 2009)

ich angaschiere ein paar diebe die den keks klauen.

dann gebe lege ich ihn ins mädchenklo


----------



## Vicell (12. September 2009)

Rein da, klauen und nebenher spannen, perfekt
Ich esse den Keks auf :]


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Du Keksesser!!! ich schlitz dich auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und operiere den unverdaulichen Keks aus dir raus und bau ihn wieder zusammen.

Mein Keks, dieses mal lass ich dich, nicht mehr stehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

Versucht den Keks zu klauen, kann ihn aber nicht finden weil der Vorposter nicht gesagt hat wo er den Keks versteckt hat.


----------



## Vicell (14. September 2009)

<-Zaubert sich den keks von dem vorposter meines Vorposters her.

Jetz geb ich den Keks meinen Vorposter damit er den versteckt


----------



## Arosk (14. September 2009)

*Versteckt den Keks in den Socken die er die ganzen Sommerferien anhatte und spült ihn das Klo herrunter*

Hehe den findet ihr NIIIE!


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. September 2009)

Es gab schon einige Versuche, es in die Kanalisation hinunterzuspülen oder es stärkstens unapettlich zu machen - ohne Erfolg. Es wird immer wieder wen geben, der es findet und/oder es reinigt. Auch wenn hier nicht jedes es richtig gesetzt wurde, so muss es im Kontekt toleriert werden. Und es war dann doch so einfach, es zu bekommen. Tja ich kann es einfach nich lassen.

Mein Keks, diesesmal leg ich dich zum heiligen Kral dazu.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (21. September 2009)

ich starte eine expidition ( suche) nach dem heiligen kral.... ich finde den keks und werd reich^^

ich binde den keks einem krokodiel auf den rücken... es is aggressiv


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (21. September 2009)

Ich hole Crocodile Dundee. Wenn der keine Zeit hat spring ich dem Kroko auf den Rücken, kleb die Augen zu und schnapp mir den Keks.
Ich lege den Keks in die verschwundene 2. Socke.


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

<- macht seinen sockendetektor an... ah da is jaa die 2. socke und mein keks

Nun versteck ich dich da wo dich nieeeeeeee jemand finden kann nämlich bei meiner freundinn unterm rock wehe da langt wer drunterxD


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Hm, da hilft nur eins. Die einzigen Mächte die keiner Frau widerstehen kann: eine Schicke Handtusche und schöne Schuhe zum eintauschen gegen den Keks. 

Meins Keks, dieses mal bau ich dich in das spiel Larry 4 ein.


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

<- spielt das spiel durch und gewinnt den keks
versteckt den keks ja wo ... wo nur das ist hier die frage... genau in wow beim baron... hat die gleiche droprate wie sein pferd muhahaha bin ich gemein


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

eahm, http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leisure_Suit_Larry 
was solls...

Manchmal heißt es einfach Augen zu und durchfarmen. Aber manchmal hab ich echt glück, sowie vorvorgestern, als ich hintereinander in 2 Pflanzen einen Frostlotus bekam, so hab ich auch diesesmal das Glück,gleich beim ersten Run den Keks zu bekommen. Hm, ob er beim zweiten mal auch ein Keks gedroppt hätte, hm ka.

Mein Keks, dieses mal muss ich dich leider an China abtreten, nachdem irgendwer der chinesischen Regierung gewhipsert hat, dass der Keks der größte politische Gegner Ever sei.
... manchmal, muss man eben Sachen tun, die das klauen meines Kekses unterbinden...


----------



## Artherk (22. September 2009)

ich hab nichts gegen chinesen... sie sind... hm vieleXD
<verkleidet sich als chinese und infiltriert sie um an den keks zu kommen

mein keks hmm ich geb ihn dem finanzamt da verschwindet er auf immer in der bürokratie ^^


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

öffentliche Verwaltung ist was schönes. Es gibt für alles ein Formular. Auch wenn man bei Gewissen, ohne einem Univ. Doz. kaum durchblicken wird, bin ich in der Lage das Formular für die Zuweisung des Kekses an meine Person auszufüllen und schon nach nur 5 Monaten Bearbeitungszeit gehört er wieder mir.

Mein Keks, dieses mal schicke ich dich auf eine Reise, von der du nicht wiederkehren wirst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (22. September 2009)

ich fange diese "reise" noch am anfang ab und hab den keks.

dieses mal werf ich ihn in eine grube mit 10000 giftschlagen.... der keks versinktin ihnen und.... se sind agressiv^^


----------



## TheEwanie (22. September 2009)

ich nehme einen kran und hebe alle schlangen raus...nehme den keks,und esse ihn auf,danach operiere ich mir eine diemanten-stahl-eisen platte an den bauch.Damit man den keks nicht rausschneiden kann.


----------



## ElectricArc (22. September 2009)

Ich schneide dir den Rücken auf, nehme mir den Keks und tu ihn ins Teletubbyland


----------



## TheEwanie (22. September 2009)

ich nihm ein maschinengewehr,reis ins Teletubbyland baller alles dort ab und nehm den keks....steck ihn in den mund zerkau in zu brei,schluckem kack*e in aus,und schmeiß die ka*ke ins feuer.


----------



## AlknicTeos (22. September 2009)

Bei normalen Keksen ist dies wohl der natürliche Lauf der Dinge. Jedoch wär es nicht der Keks, der er wär, wenn er nicht der Keks ist, der er ist. Zum Einen ist der Keks resistent gegen Chemische und auch Physikalischen Änderungen. Daher lass ich ihn von der Restaurationsfirma wieder richten.

Mein Keks, was nur tun mit dir.... Dieses mal, schick ich dich in Urlaub.


----------



## MagicDarrok (22. September 2009)

ich keksnape den keks während er auf seinem Liegestuhl am strand liegt

und werfe ihn in den Strokkur


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

musste erst mal das wort googlen;P
Aua heiß scheiß geysir ich ziehe mir wärmeresistente klamotten an und hol mir den keks haha

mein keks was hast du alles mitgemacht...nun wirst aber gut versteckt nämlich in der keksdose des grauens *muhahaahaha*


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Mal von nem vorigen Poster, den einzigen wahren Keksfinder klauen und anwenden. Lokalisiert - Angeln auswerfen - Keksdose des Grauens geangelt.  Ich überlege zwar den Peilsender abzunehmen, andererseits kann sich dieser auch in Zukunft als nützlich erweisen. Daher deaktivier ich, mit einer Timer Funktion, den Peilsender für 24 h (nach Forumzeit).

Mein Keks, dieses mal überlass ich dich einer Menschenausbeutenden Firma.


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

<- arbeitet in dieser Firma (auch genannt arbeitsamt)XD und holt sich den keks

mein keks jetz wirst erstmal ja hmm wo versteck ich den jetz blos genau ich dem hohlen kopf von george w bushXD


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Das ist mir eindeutig zu schmutzig. Ich engagiere eine Agentin, die sich bei George einschleimt und ihn überzeugt, dass Stroh im Kopf, ihm mehr brächte, als ein Keks.
*Keksentpolitisierenlass*

Mein Keks, dieses mal mach ich nen Deal mit dem Teufel. Und sage ihm, dass er den Keks nur wieder ausgeben darf, wenn der Antragssteller seine Seele dafür an mich verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

Haha da schick ich doch Chuck norris runter der hat den teufel schon einma gekickt
mein keksxD

Jetz versteck ich ihn auf monster island da wo godzilla und die ganzen viecher leben yeha retro schick


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

Ich bin es gewohnt von Monstern (Menschen) umgeben zu sein. Daher schreck ich den Monstern nen mords Schrecken ein. 

Mein Keks, nur du hast keine Angst von mir. Kein Wunder bei den Tyrannen, die dich immer wieder Klauen. Dieses mal, mein Keks, geb ich dich an den Meisterdieb schlecht hin, ab.


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. September 2009)

der "Meisterdieb schlechthin" ist:
entweder Daniel Ocean --> Ich bewerf ihn mit Casino-Chips bis er mir den Keks gibt
Garrett --> Ich erschieß ihn mit einer Armbrust und nehm den Keks 
Ishikawa Goemon den setz ich in ne Badewanne und er gibt mir den Keks freiwillig

Und damit mir den keiner klaut bau ich Pioneer 12 werf den Keks rein und abdafür


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_mm..google sagt Pioneer 12 is n Lautsprecher Boxe

Ich mach die Boxe Kaput mit dem baseball schlager und nehm mir den keks

Dan geb ich den Keks Homer Simpson  damit er drtauf aufpasst_


----------



## Artherk (23. September 2009)

man hört nur noch ein schwächliches "NEin" nachdem ich mit dem guten alten homer fertig bin... sooo mein keks

ich lasse ihn jetz von einer armee bis an die zähne bewaffneter orks bewachen die nicht mal chuck norris alle umkicken könnteXD


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. September 2009)

da ich fünf Finger an einer Hand hab kann ich für Homer nur Gott sein...
Und als Gott sage ich: Homer, gib mir den Keks!

Pioneer 1-11 waren Raumsonden... 10 und 11 wurden Richtung äußere Planeten geschossen und meine Fortsetzung wird noch en bischen weiter geschossen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber egal

Ich digitalisiere den Keks als Währung und schick ihn im "Password: Swordfish"-Style über Privatkonten in aller Welt
Und ihr habt das Passwort nicht da ich NICHT Swordfish nehme 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Grummel, zu lahm -.-

Dann denunziere ich dich beim chinesischen Ministerium für Staatssicherheit und die schicken deinen Orks ihr 11mio. Heer (oder wieviel Soldaten die auch haben) auf den Hals und der Keks ist MEEEEEIN

Was ich damit mache steht oben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vicell (23. September 2009)

Kann mir einer mal den jetzigen Keks, wie er MOMENTAN aussieht, malen?=D


Ich hacke den PC und zieh mir den keks wieder.
Nun stecke in den Keks in Paint rein und lass ihn erst raus sobald jemand ein Bild von dem jetzigen Keks malt.
(Mit möglichst vielen Sachen die bisher passiert sind)


----------



## Rexo (23. September 2009)

_
das hat gerade nich so gepasst :/_


----------



## AlknicTeos (23. September 2009)

hm, der Keks wurde schon ein paar mal wieder zusammenrekonstruiert... von dem her wär es eigentlich noch ein guter Keks, optisch gesehen


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (23. September 2009)

Da der Keks in Paint is hol ich nen ober hexx0r der den Keks aus Paint raus holt.
Ich hab den Keks und schick ihn per Problembericht senden an Microsoft. Da das eh nie jmd macht verschwindet er nun bei Microsoft in nem Computer. Der stürzt natürlich ab und ein Backup ist nicht möglich!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (23. September 2009)

es wurde eine sicherheis kopie auf deinem pc gemacht, natürlich druck ich sie aus.

ich versteck sie im meer, auf dem tiefsten punkt der erde.


----------



## MagicDarrok (23. September 2009)

ich lass mir von Jules Verne den weg zum Mittelpunkt der Erde erklären, nehm ne große Bohrmaschine mit und bohr en Loch unter den Keks...
Dann schnapp ich mir den Keks und pack en Stöpsel in das bohrloch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da ich schonmal am Mittelpunkt der Erde bin versteck ich den Keks in Helheim


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

<- stellt sein super navi auf helheim ein.. sucht sucht sucht.. und stößt fast per zufall drauf da is ja mein keks

dieses mal wirst auf dem snick--- ähh mars versteckt
(ui war der flach)


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. September 2009)

Hm da ich mich ja schon wegen der Pioneer-Aktion in die Nasa eingeschleust habe wird diesmal die Deep-Space 2 genutzt um den Keks vom Mars zu bergen ^^

leider hat das zurückkommen Probleme gemacht und der Keks ist irgendwo auf dem amerikanischen Kontinent abgestürzt und keiner weiß wo...


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

Kekssuchradar bau und den Keks suchen geh 

*keks find* 


ahhh gefunden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich verschanz mich im Umbrella komplex mit meinem Keks :>


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

<lässt den t virus frei mein vorposter wird  von zombies gefressen aber der keks net 

mein keks 

da wir grad bei umbrella sind:
tippt in den  computer für nemesis ein neues ziel ein 
*Protect the cookie*


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. September 2009)

ich frag Geralt von Riva ob der mir hilft (The Witcher rockt ^^)

der killt Nemesis da er jede Menge Übung im Ungeheuer und sonstiges killen hat und überlässt mir den Keks für 300 Orens

jetzt trag ich den Keks ins CERN, lass die verrückten Physiker ein schwarzes Loch erzeugen und werf ihn ins Schwarze Loch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (24. September 2009)

ich öffne durch n stargate n schwarzes loch und der keks fällt mir genau in die hände 

dann beam ich den keks mit asgartechnologie direkt in ein wraithschiff und dann kommt keiner mehr ran muahaha


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Ich Hohl Syler von Heros und schick ihn zu den Rais damit er sich an ihnen nahren kanne und mir den keks bringt .

Dan geb ich den Keks Hiro der sich damit durch die Zeit Teleportiert und unauffindpar is ^^_


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. September 2009)

ich zeig Hiro bei den Time Cops an und er wird festgenommen und der Keks wird mir als Belohnung übergeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



jetzt geb ich den Keks Hagen und sag ihm er soll ihn beim Hort der Niebelungen verstecken

viel spass beim suchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (24. September 2009)

Sigi hol mir mal den keksXDSiegfried rennt los holt den keks
brav sigi

so jetz aber hmm wo könnt ich dich jetz verstecken ich weiß ich bringe dich in einen maya tempel und jeder der ihn betritt bekommt sofor montezumas rache xD


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. September 2009)

meine guten Kumpel, die Konquistadores plündern den Maya-Tempel, rauben alles Gold und den Keks flüchten aus dem Tempel übergeben mir den Keks und ich bin glücklich (und nicht im Tempel gewesen)

So, jetzt wird der Keks unter allen Wacken-Besuchern verteilt und die futtern den auf

(achja, als Hagen den Hort der Niebelungen im Rhein versenkt hat war Siegfried schon verstorben)


----------



## Rexo (24. September 2009)

_Ich spiel dne Wacken besuchern den Hello Kitty soundtrack vor und die kotzen alle dne keks aus und werf die kötze dan in den ent-kotzi-nator 9000 der reinigt den keks und stellt ihn wieder komplet neu her .

Nun geb ich dem Baby von Den Dinos den Keks  das ihn mit dem spruch ''Nicht die Mama'' und na Bratpfanne verteidigt ^^_


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. September 2009)

Ich zeige Linken Feministinen diese Sendung. Da sie zu stark das typische Mann-Frau Verhältnis zu stark verstärkt, und es nicht genug dunkelhäutige Dinos gibt wird sie sofort abgesetzt. Jetzt ist der Keks unbewacht und ich nehm ihn mir.
Ich verstecke den Keks in Königswasser.


----------



## MagicDarrok (24. September 2009)

ich nehm den Keks nach neutralisation mit NaOH mit ner Zange raus da Königswasser zwar für Metalle hochkorrosiv wirkt aber relativ wenig auf organische Substanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber wenn wir schon im Labor sind wird der Keks gemörsert, in Hochkonzentrierter Schwefelsäure gelöst danach Kekskomplexometrisch gebunden und in die Umlaufbahn geschossen


----------



## AlknicTeos (25. September 2009)

Das Glück bleibt mir weiterhin hold 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . Nachdem der Behälter mit dem Keks auf seiner stark verunreinigten Bahn abkam und einen optimalen Winkel für den Wiedereintritt erreichte und schließlich vor meinen Sagway dank der sehr speziell Behälterkonstruktion Saft landete, hab ich den neuen Praktikanten angewiesen, er solle den Keks bergen und zunächst mit Hochkonzentrierter Natronlauge das ganze mal neutralisieren... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ... andererseits sollt ich evtl. den Praktikantenverschleiß reduzieren ... hm, beim nächsten mal vlt. Anschließend wieder mal von der Keksrestauration company den Keks in den Urzustand restaurieren lass. Dabei entfern ich auch mal den Peilsender.

Mein Keks, dieses mal geht's für dich in die Halle des Bergkönigs


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (25. September 2009)

der bergkönig weiß nicht was mit dme keks anzufanen, also gibt er ihn dem ersten den er triefft.... oh das bin ja ich^^

ich verstäck in in im mittelalter irgendwo auf der welt, und kkomme dann mit der zeitmaschine wieder zurück


----------



## Karzaak (25. September 2009)

Als allererstes nehm ich einen grossen Hammer und zerstöre mit seiner Hilfe komplett alle existierenden Zeitmaschienen. Danach schüchtere ich mit dem kampferprobten Hammer wirklich jeden ein, der jemals in der Lage wäre noch eine Zeitmaschiene zu bauen.

Daraufhin esse ich ein Brot.

Nach dem leckeren Brot begebe ich mich zu Uri Geller und seinen Hokuspokus Freunden.

Diese führen mich mit Hilfe eines nicht stubenreinen Rabens zu dem mitlerweile schon ziemlich vergammelten Keks.

Ich nehme die Keksleiche und gebe sie aus unerfindlichen Gründen und auf unerfindliche Weise dem lila Tentakel.

Das lila Tentakel versteckt den arg mitgenommenen Keks in seinen Stirnnebenhöhlen und beschliesst sich nie wieder die (evtl gar nicht vorhandene) Nase zu putzen...


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (26. September 2009)

ich schütt pfeffer drüber und er muss niesen und der keks flutscht raus 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich beam den Keks in die welt von aion zum stärksten 50er raidboss...


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (27. September 2009)

ich hol mir gezwungener massen aion, lvl bis 50 und starteeinen raid, als niemand hinschaut nehm ich mir den keks.

ich versteck den keks in einem see, irgendwo auf der welt.


----------



## dragon1 (27. September 2009)

Ich beauftrage die Ausserirdischen, sie finden es mit neuster technik und bekommen einen Original-Steinzeitwerkzeug™ - Hammer.

Dann verstreck ich den keks in einer Gruft voller Paris Hilton und Tokio Hotel- Clone.


----------



## Artherk (28. September 2009)

Gegen sowas hilft nur punk... DIE ÄRZTE ANGRIIIIIIIFFFFFFFFF....nach wenigen minuten liegen die paris hilton doubles und tokio hotel am boden muhahaahaahaha
mein keks

dich versteck ich jetz im schlagzeug von bela


----------



## AlknicTeos (30. September 2009)

Was mögen Ärzte nicht ? richtich schlecht versicherte Patienten. Davon ein paar hinschick und ablenken lass, während ich mir in der Zwischenzeit den Keks schnappe.

Mein Keks, dieses mal steck ich dich auf (edit: falsche Url ursprünglich hier her kopiert, siehe 2-3 später, SRY ) ,solang bis dich einer errät


----------



## ThyraelFallen (1. Oktober 2009)

HA er is hinter der Kreditkarte *grins* o.O ach Mist is kein Keks nur sone blöde alte riesige Urzeitmünze aus Gold << *wegwerf*
!!Oo *wieder aufsammel* *Ins keksgeschäft geh* 1 Keks bitte. Danke.
Nun verstecke ich ihn irgendwo wo keiner rankommt o.O hmm...
Ahh^^ *Raumfahrtanzug anzieh, Megaradioaktivitätsfeste Handschuhe anzieh, Strahlungsschutzanzug*
Ab zu Bill von Tokio Hotel 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Während er schläft in Unterhose steck*
IIIH! << Der RAumanzug is fast komplett durchgeätzt...
*Ab zur Atommülldeponie, ableg*
Haha den kriegt ihr nie xP


----------



## Skatero (1. Oktober 2009)

ThyraelFallen schrieb:


> Haha den kriegt ihr nie xP


Den will gar niemand mehr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Artherk (2. Oktober 2009)

stimmt darst selber essenxD


----------



## AlknicTeos (2. Oktober 2009)

wer wird wohl den Keks essen wollen.... btw. gibts Bill , bzw. Tokio hotel noch ? naja ihnen ihre Zukunft zeig* . In Panik einer richtigen Zukunft laufend, verliert er den Keks. Wieder mal von der Keksrestaurationcompany restaurieren lass*

Mein Keks, da ich dich beim letzten mal in eine falsche Url gegeben hab und dies mir erst jetzt aufgefallen ist (werde oben es noch wegeditieren, hab ich wohl noch was falsches im copy drinnen gehabt...), versteck ich dich nun auf der richtigen Seite bis ich dich jemand auf http://de.akinator.com/# findet.


----------



## Skatero (10. Oktober 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt gehört er mir.

Ich schliesse den Keks an eine Bombe an, wenn man ihn wegnimmt, explodiert sie. Die Bombe kann man nicht entschärfen und sie durchdringt jedes Schild.


----------



## Haramann (10. Oktober 2009)

ich schicke einen kamikaze typ, der nimmt den keks dann explodiert die bombe und ich klaue mir den keks.(er hat den keks geschützt iwi xD)

ich verstecke den keks auf einer insel die niemand finden kann.


----------



## Soladra (10. Oktober 2009)

Die Insel ist die GMinsel. Ich mach für buffed ne reportage und hol ihn.

Ich Gebe den Keks ZAM.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (10. Oktober 2009)

Soladra schrieb:


> Die Insel ist die GMinsel. Ich mach für buffed ne reportage und hol ihn.
> 
> Ich Gebe den Keks ZAM.



Ich hol ZAM´s Mutter. Die ist dann wüend, weil ihr Sohn einen Keks hat, den sie nicht selbst gebacken hat. Nach ein paar Ohrenziehern von Mami ist der Keks ganz leicht zu nehmen.
Ich verstecke den Keks in einem WoW Flame.


----------



## AlknicTeos (14. Oktober 2009)

Tja wenn ich alle Flames in einem Flame flame, so wird der einzig wahre Keks seinen alten Flamemeister wiedererkennen und mir offenbaren.

Mein Keks, dieses mal geb ich dich an den Yeti.


----------



## LordofDemons (14. Oktober 2009)

den ich natürlich sofort erschieße um den keks zu kriegen


ich schieß den keks auf den modn :>


----------



## Alion (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich frage die Nasa ob sie mir den Keks vom Mond wieder runter holen können. Die sagen aber leider ab. Die Russen meinen sie können das nicht. Aber die Chinesen sind so nett und holen mir den Keks vom Mond.

Jetzt verstecke ich den Keks an einem Ort wo ihn niemand vermutet. In der Fernbedienung vom Fernseher. Da wo Normalerweise die Batterien rein kommen.


----------



## Karzaak (14. Oktober 2009)

Schallend lachend sitzen Cheng Peng Wu, mein alter Kumpel, und ich in einer Bar.
Die Stimmung ist ausgelassen, wir trinken Bier.

Wieder einmal hat es sich ausgezahlt, dass wir früher zusammen gefarmt und Gold verkauft haben.
Lächelnd überreicht er mir einen Keks.
"War ganz leicht" lacht er.
"Diese Europäer können Kekse einfach nicht auseinander halten"

Grinsend nehm ich den Keks und gebe ihm dafür ein paar Kundendaten der deutschen Telekom.
Im rausgehen werfe ich den Keks Brutus - der hungrigen Hausratte zu.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich spür die Ratte auf , ermorde sie, schlitz sie auf und hol mir die Einzelteile des Kekses aus ihrem Bauch . Nun flick ich den Keks zusammen (:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Anschließend tauche ich zum tiefsten Punkt des Pazifiks und lege ihn in eine wasserdichte , unzerstörbare Kugel aus Platin .


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich baue einen Teleporter und teleportiere den keks zu mir.
Dann teleporte ich ihn direkt zu einem schwarzen Loch.


(Dort ist die anziehungskraft so stark das einem der Kopf abreißt)


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Greshnak schrieb:


> Ich baue einen Teleporter und teleportiere den keks zu mir.
> Dann teleporte ich ihn direkt zu einem schwarzen Loch.
> 
> 
> (Dort ist die anziehungskraft so stark das einem der Kopf abreißt)



Ich frage Superman ob er schnell hinterherfliegt und den Keks rettet BEVOR er zu nahe am Schwarzen Loch ist .

Anschließend frage ich ihn ob er ihn immer mit sich nimmt und NIE auffuttert und IMMER wie sein Leben beschützt .

(Er ist so stark und klug , dass keiner ihm den Keks entwenden kann , nichtmal ein Teleporter!)


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

Der Keks war eigl schon IM Loch ^^

Naja, also: Ich baue eine wunderschöne Frau, stecke sie mit einer schlimmen Krankheit an, verkuppel sie mit Superman und lasse ihn krank werden und verrecken.

Ich nehme den keks und zerbrösele ihn in 10000 Teile und verstecke alle an verschiedenen Enden des Universums.


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Ich beauftrage die N.A.S.A alle wieder zurückzuholen und klebe alles zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( Ich besteche die N.A.S.A. natürlich^^ )

Nun verstecke ich den Keks im König der Löwen aus Platin .


----------



## Greshnak (14. Oktober 2009)

König der Löwen aus Platin? 

Wie auch immer, ich lasse das Viech abknallen.


Ich zerbrösel den Keks in 100 Teile, lasse alle von verschiedenen Menschen essen, und lasse diese Menschen verbrennen ^^


----------



## Miný (14. Oktober 2009)

Ja der König der Löwen = Löwe und aus Platin = Unzerstörbar ^^ auch ned verbrennbar... Da du meins nich gelöst hast versuchs nomma *gg*


----------



## Greshnak (15. Oktober 2009)

Okay, ich lasse deinen blöden Löwen mit Sauerstoff zu Platinoxid reagieren und er ist weg.

Und wie gesagt, ich zerbrösel den keks in 1000 teile, verfüttere die Brösel an 1000 Menschen und verbrennen diese Menschen.


----------



## Miný (15. Oktober 2009)

Ich suche die Asche aller Einzelteile der Kekse zusammen und lege sie auf mei nen Haufen . Anschließend rekonstruiere ich den Keks  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Nun , da ich einen anstrengenden Tag hatte , esse ich den Keks , geh aufs Klo , lasse den verdauten Keks in die Kanalisation und spüle 10 mal kräftig ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## NamenloserHeld (16. Oktober 2009)

weil das zu ekelig ist, benutz ich den einfachen weg ...
ich geh in den supermarkt u kauf nen neuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

den geb ich dann neltharion (deathwing) u der verbirgt ihn tief im wirbelnden nether u hütet ihn wie ein drachenei


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (16. Oktober 2009)

ich werde Gamemaster bei WoW, mach ein Portal zum Nehter auf und töte Nehtarion mit einem Kommando.
juhu mein keks.

ich versteck dich mein kleiner keks, unter dem weißen haus.


----------



## Skillorius (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich schreibe Herrn Obama eine Liebes-Brief , daraufhin heiratet er mich und nachdem ich bei im eingezogen bin , lasse ich seine Kinder für mich ein Tunnel unter das weiße Haus graben ... Keks meinz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Danach leg ich den keks in mein privates uboot und lass es im pazifik so tief sinken bis das uboot einfach in 7km tiefe zerdrückt wird ... keks versteckt ;D


----------



## Soladra (23. Oktober 2009)

Wasseratmung = mein Keks

Ich nehme den Keks und gebe ihn Chuck nurris!


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (23. Oktober 2009)

Ich lasse ihn soviele RoundHouseKicks machen, bis er ohnmächtig wird und den Keks fallen lässt.

Ich sag euch nicht wohin ich den Keks tue, und Trage zum Schutz vor gedankenlesern eine Aluminiumfoliemütze!


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (24. Oktober 2009)

was hab ich den da? einen keksfinderhund, such fifi, such..... ah da is er ja =D

ich versteck dich bei einem rudel gut erzogener wachhunde, die nicht auszutrickes sind und nur auf mich hörn.


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

Der Klassiker: Eine Ladung Knackwürste!

Ichnehme den Keks und gebe ihn Maladin, der jedem, der ihn Nehmen will, eine Paddelt. Stimmts, Maladin?


----------



## Maladin (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich schnappe ihn mir und klemme mir den Keks unter die Mütze.

/wink maladin


----------



## Soladra (24. Oktober 2009)

Tjar, jetzt können wir den Fred colsen, weil sich niemand traut, dem heiligen verrfinder der IApple-Avatars den keks wegzunehmen...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (24. Oktober 2009)

Eine heftige Herbstbriese und die Mütze samt Keks fliegt weg.
Ich verstecke den Keks tief in einem unendlich langen Video, dass man nicht vorspulen kann. Es läuft die ganze Zeit nur Tokio Hotel, und man kann den Ton nicht abschalten.


----------



## Gramarye (24. Oktober 2009)

Ich kauf mir Ohropax und schau mir das Video an!

Dann versteckeich den Keks bei meiner Mathelehrerin...und glaub mir, der will niemand zu nahe kommen!


----------



## Irongnom (25. Oktober 2009)

Da ich deine Mathelehrerin nicht kenne gehe ich das Risiko ein.
Nachdem ich ihr den keks abgenommen habe werde ich aufgrund von Verfolgungswahn von einer hysterischen Mathelehrerin 
in die Psychatrie eingewiesen. Den Keks verstecke ich in meiner Zwangsjacke die niemand aufkriegt.


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich präparier Deine Zwangsjacke mit Juckpulver. Daraufhin juckts Dich so abartig extrem stark, dass Du kurzzeitig gewaltige Hulk-Kräfte entwickelst, die Zwangsjacke auseinanderspringt und mir der Keks in die Hände fällt.

Ich fliehe aus der Psychiatrie vor dem Hulk und verstecke den Keks in der Kanalisation, in der er von einer Ratte mitgenommen wird. Schnell, findet den Keks, bevor die Ratte ihn zu ihrem Nest bringt, wo die jungen Rättchen schon hungrig auf was zu Fressen warten!


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

Die Ratte anfgle ich in Der Kanalisation von Dala^^
Die Ratte schenke ich samt Keks meiner kleinen Schwester Zimtie, die im Wieselversteck auf mich wartet.Da außer den Juwelenträgern da niemand reinkommt: PECH! Außerdem passt mein Kumpel Duri auf sie auf, ein Imba Druid mit T20


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Also den Keks wollte ich nicht mehr essen. Der wurde schon ausgekackt, kaputt gemacht und war im Weltraum. Schmeckt sicher nicht so toll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich gebe Duri 20Gold damit er mich durchlässt. Für deine kleine Schwester habe ich Zimtschnecken dabei. Weil ich so böse bin klau ich ihr den Keks währen
sie mit dem Zimtschnecken beschäftigt ist und haue ab. 
Nun laufe ich zum Ende der Welt und schmeiß den Keks runter.


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

Du kannst da ned rein, weil du keine Juwelen trägst! So kommst du weder an Duri noch an Zimtie


----------



## Dominau (28. Oktober 2009)

Hmmm...
Ich suche mir einen Juwelier und raub ihn aus. Der hat ein paar Juwelen die ich dann anzieh 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dann gebe ich Duri 20Gold damit er mich durchlässt. Für deine kleine Schwester Zimtie habe ich Zimtschnecken dabei. Weil ich so böse bin klau ich ihr den Keks währen
sie mit dem Zimtschnecken beschäftigt ist und haue ab.
Nun laufe ich zum Ende der Welt und schmeiß den Keks runter. Damit aber niemand da hingeht und ihn wieder nimmt, rufe ich Barrack Obama an, der schickt seine ganzen Millitäreinheiten dort hin, sodass niemand vorbei kommt.


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

Kopf       
|            
|            
|
|
v
Tisch

Da es kein Ende der welt ghibt, liegt der Keks immer noch auf deinem Schreibtisch. Ich nehme ich und...Gebe ihn zu gleichen teilen Joachim, Marcel, Meike und Johanna, meinen Freunden, die ihn jeweuils an einen anderen an einen Geheimen Ort bringen,die mit keinem Keksdetektor der Welt gefunden werden können. MEIN KEKS!


----------



## Davatar (28. Oktober 2009)

Ich befinde mich grad an nem Fussgängerstreifen, als ich per Zufall sehe, wie Joachim von nem Auto überfallen wird. Schnell eile ich zu ihm hin und mit seinen letzten Worten sagt er mich noch: "_Bitte, nimm diesen Teil des einen Kekses und behüte ihn so gut Du kannst, denn dies ist mein letzter Wille!_"

Tjo, jetzt siehts neu wohl so aus:
Teil 1: Davatar
Teil 2: Marcel
Teil 3: Meike
Teil 4: Johanna

Meinen Teil bekommt man kostenlos, wenn man die anderen drei Teile vorbeibringt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (28. Oktober 2009)

Johanna findet auf dem Weg zum Versteck einen Klamottenladen und lässt den viertel Keks völlig entgeistert fallen.

Tjo, jetzt siehts neu wohl so aus:
Teil 1: Davatar
Teil 2: Marcel
Teil 3: Meike
Teil 4: Süße Pilze


----------



## Soladra (28. Oktober 2009)

lool ihr seid verrückt!Der Rest ist allerdings schon versteckt!

Außerdemist Joachim nicht tot.Ich telefoniere grad mit ihn.


----------



## Goim der einzig wahre (28. Oktober 2009)

macht einfach weiter.... hat sich erledigt^^


----------



## Kehrin (30. Oktober 2009)

ich nehme das Keks teil aus dem Klamotten laden und renne Johan hinter her


----------



## Kehrin (30. Oktober 2009)

Ich kauf dir die Keks teile  ab und verkauf sie und kauf mir von dem Geld ein neuen Keks


----------



## Rexo (30. Oktober 2009)

_Jetzt  kannst du mir nich versuchen weis zu machen doppel klick ;/

Ich Klau dir den Keks und laufe weg.

Gebe den Keks Coldmirror die verteidigt dne Keks mit ihrem totlichen sakasmus

edit:@Kehrin du hast gerade so was von gemogelt  _


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

ich schick 2 Orden Space Marines um den Keks zu holen (Dark Angels und Imperial Fists XD)

dann pack ich ihn auf meine privat Rakete und schieß uns beide mit doppelter Warpgeschwindigkeit ins All


----------



## Torben1297 (8. November 2009)

dann baue ich einen super raketen magneten und schnapp mir denn keks   






dann boorr ich ein loch zum mittelpunkt der erde mach eine berürungsuniniwersumstzerstörungsbombe um 
und eine lava abwehr schicht drum und werf ihn in die  lava und mach das loch wieder zu


----------



## ipercoop (8. November 2009)

Ich geh da runter mit einem Monsternasabohrer saug mit einem Monsterstaubsauger die Lava auf und lasse die "berürungsuniniwersumstzerstörungsbombe" von Spezialisten entschärfen.

Ich scann den Keks in meinen Computer ein lad ihn hoch und versteck ihn im großen weiten Internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben1297 (8. November 2009)

ie kann man eine bombe entschärfen ohne zieh zu berühren und damit das uniwersum zu zerstören?? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 mhhh??    



naja egal 
#


ich such das inter net nach keksporewn ab und volge ihnen dann druck ich den keks aus und leg ihn in zersetzungssäre und sch is diesein einer rakte ins weltall wo die rakete explodirt dann hole ich star wars fliege die es in uniwersum verteilen


----------



## worldofhordcraft (8. November 2009)

ipercoop schrieb:


> Ich geh da runter mit einem Monsternasabohrer saug mit einem Monsterstaubsauger die Lava auf und lasse die "berürungsuniniwersumstzerstörungsbombe" von Spezialisten entschärfen.
> 
> Ich scann den Keks in meinen Computer ein lad ihn hoch und versteck ihn im großen weiten Internet
> 
> ...



Dann eröffne ich einfach ganz viele Flame-,Heul- und Mimimimi Threads bis das Internet aufgibt und mir den Keks freiwillig gibt.

Dann erwecke ich den Keks zum Leben und rüste ihn mit Nunchucks aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Torben1297: Deine Rechtschreibung ist abartig.


----------



## Hackseputt (8. November 2009)

ich bau eine weibliche Kekspuppe und lenk damit den Keks ab und mit vielen mädchen werden die Nunchucks abgelenkt, sodass ich den Keks klauen, pulverisieren und neubacken kann

dann nehm ich ihn buddel ein tiefes Loch steck den Keks einem Maulwurf in den Po und schütte das Loch wieder zu


----------



## Torben1297 (9. November 2009)

ich schikke eiene maulwurfzuchmanschaft ans wek die holen mir den keks und ich bezahle zie und geben mir den keks 


dannn mhh weiss net was ihc schreiben soll 


mhh mhh schwer


ich lad denn kaeks auf mein handy und verbrenn es dann geb ich ein teil des pulvers chuck norris einen teil micky  ous einen teil batman und einen teil geb ich dem schlimmsten von allenmeiner mutter XD


----------



## worldofhordcraft (9. November 2009)

Micky Maus töte ich, deine Mutter erpresse ich damit sie mir den Keks gibt, dann hol ich Kefka (auch bekannt als Joker aus Final Fantasy, Joker war doch aus Batman oder?Naja bin nicht so der Comic-Fan) der Batman einfach mit seinem "Light of Judgement" weghaut, ich versuche Chuck Norris zu töten, werde aber von einem seiner Roundhouse-Kicks erwischt und bin sofort tot. Dann komm ich als Geist zurück und schnappe mir den Keks, wenn Chuck gerade nicht hinsieht.
Als letztes kontaktiere ich einige meiner Freunde die die Dragonballs suchen und sich wünschen das ich wieder lebe.

Als letztes geb ich den Keks einem Flamer der soviele Heulthreads eröffnet, dass sein ganzes -eh schon vermülltes- Zimmer mit den Threads überflutet wird. Jetzt müsst ihr den Keks irgendwo in diesem Dilemma finden.

P.S. er spammt weiter...


----------



## Hackseputt (9. November 2009)

pfff Kinderkram ne suchmanschaft mit Hunden müsste reichen. Der Keks hat ja schon sooo viel mitgemacht, der müsste einen einzigartigen Duft absonder.

Wenn ich den Keks dann habe bau ich mir eine Zeitmaschiene, reise in die Zeiten des Classic WoW zurück und binde den Keks Ragnaros auf den Kopf.


----------



## Davatar (11. November 2009)

Ich kauf mir das übernächste Addon, mit dem natürlich einmal mehr ne Raidinstanz wiederverwertet worden ist. Diesmal hats MC getroffen. Also suche ich mir 10 Leute zusammen, gehe nach MC10, lege Ragnaros und nehme ihm den Keks ab.
Den Keks geb ich dann dem Kerl hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Torben2009 (11. November 2009)

Ich gehe zu dem Kerl und biete ihm was er wirklich möchte: eine Quitscheente
darf dann als Belohnung den Keks behalten.
Mit dem Keks springe ich dann in den Ozean und schwimme u Spongebob, der widerum nimmt mich mit zu Mister Krabs. Mistre Krbs erzähle ich dann, dass das hier der wertvollste schatz auf de Erde ist, auch mehr als sein erster Penny, und lasse ihn von Mister Krabs in seinen Tresor schließen, der natürlich einbruchsicher vor plankton und so ist und den Mister Krabs trotzdem immer überwacht


----------



## ipercoop (11. November 2009)

Dann geh ich zu Mister Krabs und erzähle ihm das es eine Lüge war.
Daraufhin hole ich einen goldenen Schuh und erzähle ihm eine Geschichte die beinhaltet das dieser Schuh da wertvollste ist.
Wir tauschen..



Dann geh ich zu Boxxy und schenke ihr den Keks , sie isst ihn auf und gibt ihn nichtmehr her :0


----------



## Soladra (11. November 2009)

Tja, Mr Crabs Steckt ihn in seinen Süßigkeitentresor, und weil da auch Donjats drinn sind, schicke ich homer simpsons hin, der Bart mitnimmt, der , rebellisch wie er ist, den Safe knackt und den keks für sich selbst nimmt. Ich tausche , wenn er wieder oen ist, Keks gegen eine 1 kin derr Schule.

Edit: Ich bitte Norzdormu, die Zeit bit seite 19 zurückzudrehgenzu einem  zeitpuckzt, wo ich den Keks besitze.


Ich nehme den keks und verstecke ihn irgendwo in der Klassischen Literatur.


----------



## Dragonique (11. November 2009)

HA! Ich als Germanistikstudentin weiß natürlich genau, wo man in klassischer Literatur einen Keks verstecken kann. Daher nehm mich meine ganze Rhetorikmacht zusamme*n(* ​ 
adiectio (Zusatz)
detractio (Wegfall)                       syntagmatische Abweichung => rhetorische      Figuren
transmutatio      (Umstellung)
immutatio      (Austausch)          }      paradigmatische Abweichung => uneigtl. Sprechen)
...die noch zufällig in meiner Strg+ V- Funktion sind und klaue den Keks aus der klassischen Literatur. Gnihihihi!


Ich nehme also den Keks aus der Literatur und verstecke ihn in der Evolution.
​


----------



## Zonalar (12. November 2009)

Ich behersche die Evolution mit den X-Men und hole mir dadurch den Keks (du denkst, dass is nich logisch? Dann mach Bekanntschaft mit Wolverins Klauen!)

Ich stecke den Keks in eine Cola-Flasche, und diese geb ich einem Yankee zum trinken.


----------



## Ghorgoroth (12. November 2009)

bevor der yankee die cola trinken kann werde ich eins mit der matrix und entreiße ihm somit die cola und nehme den keks an mich und trockne ihn.

dann geh ich zu daniel düsentrieb der mir eine zeitmaschine baut mit der ich den keks ca. 3000 jahre in die zukunft schicke. dort herrscht gerade der 5. weltkrieg, weshalb ich den keks im best befestigtem gebäude der welt, dem pentagon 37 stockwerke unter der erde, verstecke bewacht von drölfzig ultrakampfcyborgs! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## worldofhordcraft (12. November 2009)

Dann lass ich Daniel Düsentreib eine Zeitmaschine für mich anfertigen und fahre 3000 Jahre in die Zukunft. Dort 
kaufe ich mir OVER 9000!!!! Superüberpower1337Killercyborgs, die auf dem Schwarzmarkt für ca. 2 &#8364; das Stück verkauft werden. Die schicke ich dann ins Pentagon und während sie mit deinen Kampfcyborgs beschäftig sind, schnappe ich mir den Keks.

An der Oberfläche angekommen, befestige ich ihn an einem meiner Cyborgs und programmiere ihn so, dass er -mitsamt dem Keks- in die Luft geht, sollte ihm jemand näher als 35 km kommt.Wenn ich außer Reichweite bin, aktiviere ich ihn.


----------



## Hackseputt (13. November 2009)

pff ich stelle mich in einer Entfernung von 35,1 Km hin und sniper ihm seine Festplatte weg. So kann ich unbesorgt den Keks holen.

Dann reproduziere ich gaaaaaaaaaaaanz viele dieser kekse die nie ans orgnial ran reichen, aber so aussehen und über flute die Welt damit


----------



## TheEwanie (13. November 2009)

ich beiße mich durch....10 jahre später habe ich den keks....
nun minimire  ich den keks in einzellergröße und stecke in in eine ursuppe


----------



## Shadowforce2 (14. November 2009)

dann schütte ich alle suppen dieser welt zusammen,destillier das ganze und tada: der keks bleibt zurück

und den leg ich dan auf meinen tisch....DER VERDAMMNIS! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (14. November 2009)

Ich schicke meinen Verdammnisswächter los um mir den Keks zu holen...


dann gebe ich ihn meiner Partnerin um drauf aufzupassen, oh...da seh ich sie ja in der Signatur von Shadowforce2 :-)


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

ich sag deiner Partnerin das du sie betrogen hast darauf hin wird sie wütend und vergisst den keks und ich nehm ihn mir einfach

ich gebe den keks meiner lieben oma ,die ist sonett das keiner ihr schaden zufügen will und sie bestehlen möchte außer er ist ein sozialschwein


----------



## TheEwanie (15. November 2009)

<tötet die oma mit frostgram ausversehen.

ich gebe  den keks meinem charakter(siehe signatur)


----------



## seanbuddha (15. November 2009)

*Kommt mit seinem Mage an*
Cast Frostnova - Eislanze - Eislanze - Eislanze - Tot *keks klau*

Ich gebe den Keks meine süssen Katze 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie ist so süss und Flauschig der kann niemand etwas Klauen!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (15. November 2009)

Als du nicht hinsiehst KLAUT Kefka (ZoMfg wtf ololol? Kefka kann eine armen kleinen Katze einen Keks klauen?Ja das kann er!) der Katze den Keks.
Dann spiel ich nochmal durch Final Fantasy VI und wundere mich, warum er einen Keks droppt. 

Den verwette ich dann im Kolloseum in Final Fantasy VI und erhalte etwas, dass ich euch nicht verate. Jetzt müsst ihr herausfinden was ihr wetten müsst um den Keks zurück zu bekommen.


----------



## Hackseputt (15. November 2009)

ich geh zu dem Seppel und befördere ihn mit eine GROßEN KELLE über den Jordan und nehm mir den Keks.

dann gebe ich einem halbverhungetem Afrikaner zum essen. wer ist denn bitte so assozial und nimmt ihm den Keks weg ?


----------



## Nerolon (15. November 2009)

ich versklave ihn und schicke ihn zum baumwolle flücken danach ist er so müde das er einschläft mit leeren magen 
am nächsten tag gebe ich ihn als wiedergutmachung eine lebenslangen vorrat an chips und cola und schenke ihn die freiheit , darauf hin schenkt mir "freeman" den keks ....

ich gebe ihn CHRISS ANGEL!!! UHHH NICHT CHRIS ANGEL!! UHHHHHH

CHris angel vollführt ein ritual dabei muss er 5 kindern den kopf abbeissen das blut tinken und ihnen die wow accounts klauen o_O
dann hat das alles nix mit der keks geschichte zutun und er steckt sich den keks in seinen magischen PO der im einklang mit seinem geist und körper ist...in seinem po verstecken sich 20 MAGISCHE ninja ,5 taschendiebe die euch den keks zurück klauen können und ein glas wasser... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Meeragus (16. November 2009)

In das Glas Wasser schütte ich ein ganzes Fläschen KO-Tropfen und lass jeden mal dran nuggeln...bäähm MEIN Keks

Ich übergebe den Keks DEM Lichkönig, der reitet damit davon. Als er hungerbekommt möchte er den Keks aus seiner Tasche holen aber beim herausholen aus seiner Tasche fliegt er ihm aus der Hand und landet irgendwo im ewigen Eis Nordends...wo er erst mal hunderte von Jahren eingefroren wird...


----------



## Hackseputt (16. November 2009)

ich klau dem Lichkönig sein Schwert, stell mich in die Eiswüste und mach einen coolen Schwert-in-das-Eis-schlag move, dass Eis splittert (ja wie in dem Trailer XD) und der Keksfliegt auf einer blauen Welle auf mich zu.

Ich verstecke den Keks bei den Teletubbies. Viel Spaß im Land des Grauens


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

Ich komme mit meiner Planierraupe und Walze die grünen Hügel inclusive der Teletubbies nieder und baue dort ein Einkaufszentrum.

Den Keks schicke ich zu Kirk van Houten nach Springfield der ihn in seiner Keksfabrik verstecken soll.


----------



## Davatar (16. November 2009)

Ich organisier ihm ein Date mit ner hübschen Frau und bekomme dafür den Keks.

Den Keks mal ich grün an und werf ihn auf ne Wiese mit hohem, grünen Gras.


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

Ich mähe das Gras weg mit meinem:"Um Keks drumrum mäh Mäher"

Den Keks schliess ich in eine Truhe und verbuddel sie in meinem Zimmer.Als Wache benutze ich Captain Hero!


----------



## Nerolon (16. November 2009)

ich bringe REALFILM kuh um und sage captain hero das sein warmer und saftiger euter ganzaleine im wald rumliegt darauf hin fliegt captain hero weg und ich buddel die truhe auf und weil du vergessen hast abzuschliessen nehm ich ihn mir einfach

ich verstecke dem keks in .......... KURDISTAN MUHAHAH 

FINDET ES LOOOOOOOS!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

Ich flieg nach Kurdistan und finde den Keks den du am Flughafen liegen gelassen hast...

UND Ich verstecke den Keks in Cartmans Arsch, der so riesig ist das es Jahre dauern wird!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Ich geb ihm ein Abführmittel sodass er in eine Schüssel Scheisst *Mamamaaa Schüssel!' und ich hol ihn raus (ya ich bin unempfindlich)

Ich schiesse den Keks ins Weltall. In die unendlichen wieten wo er endlos weiter fliegt bis er auf einen Planeten aufschlägt. Also beeilt euch er fliegt mit 400.000 Km/h einen aufprall dürfte er nicht überleben! Beeilt euch!


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

Ich ruf meine Alien Kumpels an die 2012 die Erde heimsuchen werden und frag sie ob sie mir den Keks bringen können (was sie dann natürlich auch machen)

Ich schieße den Keks nach Kuala Lumpur!


----------



## Nerolon (16. November 2009)

ich fang ihn auf...

und BESCHWÖRE DEN MAGISCHEN UND WUNDERBAREN CHRIS ANGEL DER MIT SEINEM GEIßT UND KÖRPER IM EINKLANG IST UND ER VERSTECKT IHN DANN  ABER WO IST GEHEIM


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

Ich fessel Chris Angel mit meinen MAGISCHEN HULUMULU HANDSCHELLEN DES TODES um ihn mit einem Zollstock auf die Finger zu hauen bis er mir sagt wo der Keks ist. Er sagt "Hinter deinem Ohr" und ich bin ganz überrascht!

Ich Versteck den Keks in einer Schublade... DIE VERSCHLOSSEN IST!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

ich sprenge sie auf mit einer winzigen sprengladung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich stecke den Keks hinter das auge von Jumbo Schreiner... (Saw like)...niemand ist fähig an den keks zu kommen..ausser vllt. ...?


----------



## Nerolon (16. November 2009)

ich nehm ein skalpell und schlage wie ein besenkter auf sein auge ein bis der keks zum vorschein kommt


ich steck den keks in eine flasche ohne das er kaput geht und das glas kann man nicht kaput machen


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

ich halt ein Staubsauger an die flasche und warte bis der Keks rausgesaugt wird

ich verstecke den keks in einem staubsauger


----------



## Nerolon (16. November 2009)

ich mach den staubsauger auf und zerreiße den beutel ,dabei atme ich den milbenkot ein und bin bewusstlos nach 2 stunden steh ich auf und der keks ist weg WTF ... wo ist er o_O


----------



## Soulsuit (16. November 2009)

In Australien auf ein Opossum geschnallt wo ich ihn natürlich versteckt habe


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

da ich mit den rangern befreundet bin in australien beauftrage ich sie das opossum zu finden. 3 tage später habe ich den keks per post bekommen

ich werfe den Keks in den Atlantischen ozean wo ihn niemand finden wird muahahhahaaaa


----------



## hanfman (16. November 2009)

ich hol mir den keks mit einem U-Brot... das U-Brot fährt voll auf kekse ab... so krieg ich den keks...

der keks wird dann mit lichtgschwindikeit um die erde geschickt solange bis ICH sage wann er wieder kommen darf...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 <-der geht mit (sieht mir vertrauenswürdig aus)


----------



## Nubi (16. November 2009)

Ich backe dir einen frischen neuen Keks, den du gegen deinen alten ausm Weltall eintauscht.

Ich gebe den Keks Frodo, der sich zusammen mit Sam auf zum Schicksalsberg macht um den Keks in die Lava zu werfen. Gollum hat die Schweinegrippe und stirbt!


----------



## seanbuddha (16. November 2009)

Da ICH! ein mächtiger magier bin lasse ich die Lava zu eis werden, friere  Frodo und Sam ein die lassen den keks fallen und ich habe ihn.

Ich behalte den Keks. Mit meiner Frostskillung sage ich euch einige Fähigkeiten:

Frostnova: Einfrieren
Eislanze: 4 facher Schaden wenn eingefroren
Eisrüstung
Gefrorene Rüstung (Wenn die 4290 Schaden an schutz runtergekloppt sind friert ihr euch ein)
Lähmen (6sekunden gelähmt wenn eingefroren)

Viel Spass^^


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

ich al feuermage hab mehr reichweite geskillt und hau dir so von weit weg nen pyroschlag rein (aus einer Entfernung von 46 metern, du hast eine reichweite von 40 metern XD). Nachdem mein pyroschlag dich geonehitted (schreibt man das so ?) hat, kann ich mir den etwas verbrannt riechenden Keks (zum glück war er noch etwas eingefroren so dass er nicht die volle Ladung Hitze abbekommen hat) nehmen.

dann baue ich einen großen und langen kreis von paladinen die sich alle an der Hand halten und den Keks weiterreichen. Wenn ein Pala den Keks hat, zündet er sofort sein Gottesschild.


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

Ich rufe: 'Dort ein Grausames Monster!'(Kaninchen) Fange an zu sprinten während die Paladine Gottesschild+Ruhestein vorbereiten springe ich in Zeitlupe mit einem 'NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOIN!' und schnappe mir im Sprung den Keks.

Ich geb den Keks meine (guten) Freundin Tina. Passt auf sie ist Kratzwütig und hat immer Rasierklingen dabei *lach* Und sie zieht immer Sachen von mir ein T.T viel spass mit ihr xD (Hey..so ist sie wirklich xD)


----------



## GrillGorilla (17. November 2009)

Ich locke sie an einen Schuhladen und schnapp mir den Keks weg während sie ins Schaufenster gafft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Den Keks geb ich Harrison Ford a.k.a. Han Solo bevor er in den komischen Tieffroster da bei Jabba kommt. Harrison isst den Keks natürlich zuvor. Nachdem er eingefroren wurde zerdepper ich die Bedienung an der Seite, sodass niemand mehr ihn auftauen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  (Achja das ist kein Eis das man einfach mit Hitze auftauen kann, sondern carbonit)


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

wie sagten die Spach Marines vom Orden der Seelentrinker doch so schön: "Es gibt nichts was mit nicht mit Boltern oder Kettensägenschwertern töten kann". Getreu diesem Motto zerhäcksel ich ihn einfach in handliche Stücke und schüttel ihn, bis der Keks raus fällt.

Dann schmier ich den Keks mit so Zeugs ein, was man kleinen Kindern auf die Fingernägel streicht damit sie nicht mehr am Daumen lutschen. Egal wer den Keks jetzt bekommt, wird es höchst wiederlich finden ihn zu essen *muhahahaha*

Offtopic: @seanbuddha: mach mal dein Signaturbild kürzer, ich hasse es wenn ich das Fenster zur seite raus verschieben muss XD


----------



## seanbuddha (17. November 2009)

Ich lasse den Keks durch höchst Atomare Wissenschaften von den Zeugs trennen. 


Ich verstecke den Keks in einem Paralleluniversum. Irgendwo 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Hackseputt: Die signatur ist nach den richtlinien 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 haha


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

Ich bau mir eine Clone-Armee und such den Keks in jedem Universum. 

Wenn ich ihn habe, versteck ich ihn in Ulduar, in einem der Augen von Yogg-Saron (ja es war deine Signatur die mich dazu ispiriert hat seanbuddha)

@seanbuddha: ich sollte Zam aufessen XD


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Ich zahl Blizzard 20€ und bekomm dafür den Keks.

Den Keks leg ich in nen Güterzug, der in ne x beliebige Richtung fährt. Ich selbst schau nicht, wohin er fährt, damit mich niemand erpressen kann, zu verraten, wo er hinfährt.


----------



## Soulsuit (17. November 2009)

Ich hab den Keks jetzt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (ich wohne in diesem güterzug dumm gelaufen xD)

Ich verstecke den Keks... IN MIR WEIL ICH IHN ESSE


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Ich nehm ein Messer und shcneid dich auf und hol den Keks raus

Ich verstecke den Keks in meinr Wasserflasche 

Ihr wisst aber nicht wo die Flasche ist xD


----------



## Davatar (17. November 2009)

Ich seh Dich auf nem Sport-Rad auf mich zu fahren und entdecke dabei die Wasserflasche, die in der Halterung drin ist. Also spann ich nen Draht, damit Du vom Rad runterfällst und kralle mir die Flasche mit dem Keks drin.

Den Keks male ich schwarz an und werf ihn in ne dunkle Höhle, in die kein Licht strahlt.


----------



## Assari (17. November 2009)

Ich drück den Lichtschalter am Eigang der Höhle und hole mir den Keks

Ich verstecke den Keks im Stadion von Arsenal London


----------



## Hackseputt (17. November 2009)

ich hol Hammy (aus "Ab durch die Hecke") und gebe ihm ne 1,5 L Flasche Cola zu trinken und er sucht für mich den Keks. 

Dann pack ich den Keks in Keramit ein und versenk ihn in Plasma


----------



## Davatar (18. November 2009)

Ich weiss nicht genau, was Du unter Plasma verstehst. Meinst Du Blutplasma? Dann ist das zwar eklig, aber nicht wirklich hinderlich. Meinst Du den Aggregatszustand von Gas-Plasma? Dann ists auch nicht wirklich hinderlich...naja, wie dem auch sei, ich organisier mir nen Taucheranzug für "Plasma", tauche ein, hol mir den Betonklotz und hau ihn mit Hammer und Meissel.

Den Keks leg ich in nen Gay-Club für Männer, in den nur Männer reinkommen und auch nur, wenn sie dem Türsteher nen Zungenkuss geben. Viel Spass! *hrhrhr*


----------



## Soladra (18. November 2009)

Ich schlachte den ganzen Club ab und nehme den keks, den ich im Urin von rossigenm Eselsstuten auf, dann schmeiße ich meine Antizeitmaschienemaschiene an und brecche den "An" hebel ab,. das sie nimmer ausgeht. die ist übrigens unjkaputtbar.


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

pff ich bastle mir eine Zeitmaschiene und eine Zeitmaschienevorherbestimmungsmaschienending, mit der 1. reise ich in die zeit des Keks die ich dank der 2. Maschiene weiß. Als ich das Zeug mal mit irgendwas beschmiert habe, damits keiner isst, kam jemand auf die super idee, einfach ein paar Wissenschaftler zusammenzutrommeln, di das Zeug da runter kriegen ohne dem Keks was zu tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann schrumpfe ich den Keks auf Protonen Größe und schmeiße ihn ihn eine Cola Flasche die ich in einem Cola-Flaschen Lager mit ca 1.000.000 Flaschen verstecke XD


----------



## SuperSaurfang (19. November 2009)

ich klaue das cola flaschen lager und vergrößere alles bis auf die normal größe des keksen und trinke jede cola flasche leer


dann hol ich mir ein schießeisen und pulveriese den keks! den rest verpack in eine frischhalte folie und schicke es nach atlantnis und niemand wo das ist außer mir müsst ihr mich zuerst aus fragen damit ich preisgebe

und bevor ich es vergesse ihr müsst die quest machen damit ich rede : http://wowdata.buffed.de/?q=12541


----------



## Hackseputt (19. November 2009)

pff setzt ich ein Bimbo drauf an. Nachdem du mir gesagt hast, wo der Keks ist fliege ich nach Atlantis und suche ihn. Du hast aber gelogen und so muss ich wieder zurückfliegen, dich grausam foltern bist du mir den wahren Standort des Kekes verrätst. Ich lasse ihn von nem Bimbo holen und..... hmmmm

... verkleide ihn als Turnschuh. Naaa wollt ihr in alle Turnschuhe beißen um rauszufinden obs der Keks ist ??? XD


----------



## Soladra (20. November 2009)

ich nehme meinen Kekasdetektor und finde so den keks. Dann nehmne ich den keks und opfere ihn sargeras, damit er 
nicht mehr auf llli bööööse ist.


----------



## Hackseputt (20. November 2009)

ich nuke sargeas um und loote den Epic-Keks

Dann versteck ich ihn im Nasenloch von Du weißt schon wem im Videospiel: Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch, welches ihr durchspielen müsst um am Ende Du weißt schon wen töten zu können.


----------



## Nerolon (27. November 2009)

gesagt getan, spiel durch gespielt  nase aufgerissen und BäM keks in der hand

ich verstecke den kecks in einem "HULUMULUHULUMULU" (lest das wort richtig , nicht überfliegen)

tja bevor du ihn mir klaust musste sagen was ein  "HULUMULUHULUMULU" ist !!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
auserdem wird er  von diesen 3 netten typen bewacht und deine mutter schlägt dir in die weichteile wenn du den keks hast (debuff) hält an für 2 wochen kann man nicht dispellen.


----------



## Shadowwarrior1996 (2. Dezember 2009)

wenn ich richtig gegooglet hab, is das ein benutzerprofil  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

und zu deinen 3 Keine ahnung was:  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

             sollte reichen =P
und für was gibt es Platte? eine Plattenhose an und es tut nicht mehr weh....für mich =P

ich versteck dich, mein kleiner keks, sofern das richtig ist, in einem Käfig mit 10 Tiger, 5 Löwen, 2 Liger (ja die gibts  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und weiteren 20 Tierarten, holt ihn euch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Davatar (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich hol mir ne Meeeeenge Futter, füttere all diese Tierchen und schnapp mir den Keks.

Den Keks befestige ich mit Klebstreifen am Rücken des nächsten Posters, aber so, dass ers nicht merkt.


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Lethior  sagt mir, dass da der Keks klebt, und dafür geb ich ihm die hälfte. meine Hälfte gebe ich den beiden Typen


----------



## Hackseputt (3. Dezember 2009)

Hmmm ich tausch den halben Keks gegen nen Kasten Bier. Lethior geb ich auch einen für die andere Hälfte. Dann klebe ich beide Hälften mit Uhu-Patafix zusammen und schmeiße sie über den Rand der Scherbenwelt


----------



## Lethior (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich springe dem Keks todesmutig hinterher und lande mit ihm bei Bob. Der Hammer of Rescuration bringt mich zwar ins Leben zurück und zermatsch dabei den Keks in tausend Teile, die in der gesamten World of Warcraft verteilt werden.


----------



## Soladra (3. Dezember 2009)

Ich mache nen Rundflug und sammle in der Schelbenwelt ein drittel zusammen, den ich unter einem Pilz in den zamgarsmarschen . Ohne schaufen kommt man nicht ran.


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

ich entführ einen GM, der den Keks in der richtigen Welt materialisieren lässt.

Dann erichte ich in einer Höhle einen Altar, leg den Keks drauf und veranstalte drum herum ein Tokio-Hotel Konzert xD


----------



## _serbia_boy_ (12. Januar 2010)

Ich verkleide mich als Emo (schande über mich) und schleich mich durch das Konzert wo ich zum Altar laufe

ich reise mit dem nach Springfield und verstecke den Kecks zwischen Homer's Speckrollen


----------



## Hackseputt (12. Januar 2010)

ich locke Homer mit einer Spur aus Dounats in ein riesiges Hamsterrad. Dann setz ich ihm einen Hut auf, befestige daran einen ca 50 cm langen Stock und an dem Stock eine kurze Schnur mit einem weiteren Dounat. Dann spiel ich einen Monat WoW (Strom gibts ja zur genüge xD) und wenn ich wiederkomme ist Homer so dünn, das der Keks aus dem Hamsterrad fällt.

Dann nehme ich ihn und verstecke ihn in einem Überaschungsei  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Das ist ja einfach, ich kaufe einfach das siebte Ei (es ist immer im siebten Ei *g*) und zack hab ich ihn.

Und um ihn in Sicherheit zu bringen, geb ich ihn Lillyan, tja viel spass beim beschaffen.


----------



## BlizzLord (1. Februar 2010)

> Und um ihn in Sicherheit zu bringen, geb ich ihn Lillyan, tja viel spass beim beschaffen.



Ich schreibe einen von 100000 QQ-Threads um Lillyan anzulocken um ihr dann hinterhältig mit einer Pfanne auf den Hinterkopf zu schlagen.

Den Keks nehm ich dann mit und geb ihn weiter an Angela Merkel den Keks bekommt ihr erst nach einer Nacht mit ihr Muha viel Spaß!


----------



## Asayur (1. Februar 2010)

Keks/ eine Nacht mit Angela Merkel..... KEKS!!


Du hast nicht gesagt was für eine Nacht, also mach ich mit ihr einen vor Lust strotzenden, hemmungslosen, wilden, feuchten, anregenden.............Fernsehabend (Ihr SCHWEINE 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)

Ach wir arbeiten mit Politikern? Ab damit nach Nordkorea zu Kim Yong Il, der ihn in seinem Killerkarpfenbecken versteckt (bei Fragen zu dem -> Team America World Police^^)


----------



## GrillGorilla (2. Februar 2010)

Also so wie ich das sehe, werden diese "Killerkarpfen" alles fressen, was in ihr Becken fliegt. Somit ist auch der Keks gefressen worden.

Nun gut, nachdem ich also die USA auf Korea angesetzt habe und die Korea dem Erdboden gleich gemacht haben, lieben die Karpfen überall verstreut herum, samt Keksteilchen.

Nachdem ich Chuck Norris angerufen hatte, um mir den Keks per Roundhouse-Kick zusammenfügen zu lassen, musste ich erfahren, dass der leider keine Zeit hat, da er gerade durch einen Roundhouse-Kick in die Vergangenheit gereist war, um Jesus einen Bart zu schenken. Daraufhin musste ich erst einmal nachdenken.

Da kam mir dann die Idee, dass es noch andere Superhelden gab. MAC GYVER....Nun ich denke ich brauch nicht viel zu sagen. Ich schickte ihm also per Post ein Haar, einen Schwingschleifer und 12 Schlümpfe. 2 Wochen später hatte ich DEN Keks in einem Brief im Briefkasten!

----------------

Apropos Schlümpfe, da ja niemand weiß wo das Schlümpfeland ist, habe ich Papa Schlumpf den Keks mitgegeben, der ihn sicher in seinem Pilz aufbewahrt. Zur absicherung habe ich eine Kuppel über das Schlumpfendorf gebaut, sodass keiner der Schlümpfe versehentlich entdekct werden kann. Ausserdem habe ich Gargamel und Asrael vorher getötet, denn die waren mir zu nahe dran 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Achja der Zeichner der Schlümpfe hat Alzheimer und kann sich leider nicht mehr daran erinnern, wo das Dorf ist!


----------



## Asayur (2. Februar 2010)

so dadurch das die Kuppel vermutlich auch schützende Fähigkeiten besitzt zerbombe ich einfach den Wald neben Gargamels Haus, der letzte nicht zerbombte Fleck muss dann wohl das Schlumpfdorf sein, die Schlumpflinge werden dann auch kein Problem mehr darstellen, also hab ich den Keks. 



Um ihn mal ein weniger blöder zu verstecken steck ich ihn in China in einen beliebigen Reissack meiner Wahl, den ich dann auf einen Reissackwagen werfe, viel Spass beim suchen


----------



## Anonymus299 (13. Februar 2010)

Ich futter mich durch Chinas ganzen Reisvorrat bis ich ihn gefunden habe.

Ich verstecke den Keks in einem 100m³ großen Haufen aus Nadeln, laufenden Kettensägen und diversen Folterinstrumenten.


----------



## Asayur (14. Februar 2010)

Dadurch, dass Nadeln, Kettensägen und viele Folterinstrumente aus Metall bestehen, besorge ich mir einen riesigen Magneten, an einem Hubschrauber, der verbleibende Haufen aus Holz und Glas wird von Termiten bearbeitet und das bisschen Glas, das noch übrig ist, dürfte für ein paar Arbeitshandschuhe auch kein Problem mehr sein.

Ich finde das Rezept des Kekses heraus, mache ein Blech voll neuer und vergifte alle bis auf einen, der irgendwo zwischen den restlichen liegt.


----------



## Gimli2010  (14. Februar 2010)

Ich gebe die kekse ins Labor bekomm den nicht vergifteten wieder und tuhe ihn in ein Save mit Sprach erkennung der sich nur bei meiner stimme öffnet ^^


----------



## Schurcore (18. Februar 2010)

das ist gemein...

ich frag nen GM und der sagt mir dass das hineinschieben bugusing wär und er holt in für mich raus *gg* (arme gm´s) 

ich steck in in eine truhe fahr mit nem ruderboot bis zum marianengraben (noch nie war ein uboot samt besatzung am grund) und lass sie sinken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 viel spaß XD


----------



## freezex (19. Februar 2010)

Dan schick ich n ferngesteuertes U-boot ohne Besatzung da runter


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

So dan nehm ich den Keks friere ihn ein und lass in am Nordpol irgendwo unter Meterdicken Eisschollen eingeschlossen auf dem wasser treiben.


----------



## Soldus (21. Februar 2010)

Ich komm mit 20 Flugzeugen und schaff den Eisblock in die sahara und lass den Keks dort auftauen.


Danach hol ich den Keks mit, mach ihn in eine Stahlkiste und werf sie in eine 9km tiefe Meerespalte in der Nähe von Japan.


----------



## QuakeFour (21. Februar 2010)

ich Fische Nessie aus loch Ness, las sie die Kiste holen sprenge sie auf und nehme den Keks raus und stecke in in eine Höhle bewacht von Drachen, Dämonen und diesen hier.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bremgor (4. März 2010)

ICh hol Ernest Hemingwarry und Tirion, die töten die Bestien und bringen mir den Keks. Ich geb den Keks dem Lichking, der runter meiner Kontrolle steht.


----------



## Miss Mojo (5. März 2010)

Falsch gedacht! Der lichking steht unter meiner Kontrolle, da ich nämich professioneller Hypnotiseur bin - muahaahahha.

Der Lichking gibt mir den Keks also freiwillig - ich wiederrum deponiere ihn am sichersten Ort der Welt: da wo meine Mutter früher die Fernbedienung versteckt hat!!


----------



## KamikazeKiwi (9. März 2010)

Ich mache dich betrunken, bis du mir das Versteck verrätst und hol ihn mir.

Dann schieße ihn ins Weltall in meiner eigenen Rakete!


----------



## Neyru (9. März 2010)

Dann fliege ich mit meinem Gundam hoch, hole ihn aus der rakete raus, sperre ihn in einen safe und lasse ihn von Chuck Norris bewachen


----------



## Asayur (9. März 2010)

Ich besteche Chuck, damit er mir den Safe aufroundhouskickt und lasse ihn den Keks ans Ende des Universum Roundhousekicken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seanbuddha (12. März 2010)

Ich gebe Chuck Norris eine Frau die er noch nicht hatte damit er den Keks zurückholt. 

Ich hänge den Keks an einem Faden im Schicksalsberg auf und lasse ihn von 2 Millionen Orks bewachen, Inklusive einem Balrog. Mal sehn wie du da Vorbeikommst.


----------



## Schurcore (12. März 2010)

ich komm mit seife und wasser zum schicksalsberg und die orks und der balrog flüchten vorlauter schrecken!
Hab den keks !

Ich zerbrösle den keks nehm die hälfte der kekskrumen und puste sie an der küste ins weite meer hinaus, die andere hälfte leg ich dem lichking zu füßen. 1nen krümel behalte ich aber noch den versteck ich unter einem stein in azeroth ;D


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

Schurcore schrieb:


> ich komm mit seife und wasser zum schicksalsberg und die orks und der balrog flüchten vorlauter schrecken!
> Hab den keks !
> 
> Ich zerbrösle den keks nehm die hälfte der kekskrumen und puste sie an der küste ins weite meer hinaus, die andere hälfte leg ich dem lichking zu füßen. 1nen krümel behalte ich aber noch den versteck ich unter einem stein in azeroth ;D



ich schick batista und rey mysterio vorbei, batista hält ihn fest rey mysterio holt anlauf, zack 619 ins xicht, lichking klappt zusammen, batistat springt noch auf ihm rum und ich hab den halben keks

WIN!


----------



## Asayur (13. März 2010)

Angelausflug für die andere hälfte der Kekse, dann tu ich mich mit Thoor zusammen, jag seine Schergen (Rey und Batista) auf dich, damit du mir den Krümel gibts, anschliessend sag ich Rey und Batista, dass Thoor etwas über ihre Mütter gesagt hat.

Double Win!

Verstecken tu ich ihn in den Weiten des Internets


----------



## Soramac (13. März 2010)

Ich restart das Internet und hole es mir gemütlich raus!


Ich werf den Keks in ein schwarzes Loch ;p


----------



## Thoor (13. März 2010)

Ich behaupte Batista hat gesagt das rey gesagt das batista kleine kinder vom fahrad schubst und am sattel riecht, dann pack ich meine sturmausrüstung zusammen rufe meine 300 köpfige sturmtruppe zu mir und hol mir den keks, den bunker ich dann in nem unterirdischen safe der gefüllt ist mit den raffiniertesten fallen, bei der kleinsten erschütterung zündet vom weltall aus eine wasserstoffbombe die alles leben auf der erde auslöscht

SO KEKSPIEL ENDE WIN


----------



## seanbuddha (18. März 2010)

Mit einer Teleportskanone visiere ich den Keks von aussen an, und Teleportiere ich ihn aus dem Safe. ha!

Ich verstecke ihn in einer Hiphopdisco. Da reinzugehen wäre reiner Selbstmord.


----------



## Soladra (29. März 2010)

Ich steck mir Ohrstöpsel rein und spiele den braunenen tion auf meiner Flöte, aller verschwinden, Keks mein. Ich gebe ihn....unserem Mathelehrer, her Vincon (ausgestprochen Wichsön) und der isst ihn auf. Denn wollt ihtr nicht sehen.


----------



## Soladra (3. April 2010)

/schieb


----------



## Asayur (4. April 2010)

Haha, die moderne Schönheitschirurgie macht sogar aus einem Vincon eine Claudia Schiffer, zum dank gibt er mir den Keks, den ich in irgendeinem Thread in diesem Forum verstecke!

(zum Glück kennen viele die SuFu nicht *fg*)


----------



## The Paladin (5. April 2010)

Ich benutze die SuFU und finde ihn. Danach verbrenne ich den Keks und kaufe einen neuen für das Game weil der alte Keks unhygienisch ist.

Den neuen Keks gebe ich Mr. Monk und sage ihm dass dieser Keks einst Trudy gehört hat.


----------



## Asayur (5. April 2010)

Ich mache Mr. Monk klar, wieviel Bakterien da schon wieder drauf bin und das ich ihn in Sicherheit bringen werde.

Ich speise ihn in das Datensystem des Pentagons ein, wo er doch ziemlich sicher sein müsste!


----------



## Makamos (6. April 2010)

setze bei dir nen virus ein der den keks zu mir portet  dann verstecke ich den keks in eine raum der wenn man nur die tür berürht sofort one hittet(pala buble und andere sachen die dafür sorgen das man imun ist oder ausweicht oder sowas funktioniert nicht unsichbarkeit bzw. verstohlenheit geht auch net) und wenn man cheatet  um sich den keks zu holen oder in einfach berührt stirbt man auch und der keks geht wieder auf seinen platz und alles repariert sich 

                                               	Viel Glück


----------



## The Paladin (6. April 2010)

Ich hole Chris Angel damit er den Keks zu mir Zaubert und dann schenke ich ihm den Keks und er zaubert den Keks fort

Viel Glück


----------



## seanbuddha (6. April 2010)

The schrieb:


> Ich hole Chris Angel damit er den Keks zu mir Zaubert und dann schenke ich ihm den Keks und er zaubert den Keks fort
> 
> Viel Glück



Da wie jeder weiss Chris Angel nur ein Trickzauberer ist durchsuche ich ihn und oh! Was haben wir denn da in der Tasche? Den Keks!

Ich lasse den Keks einäschern und ihn in alle 4 Winde verstreuen.


----------



## Greenhouse2010 (6. April 2010)

Ich lasse ein Handelsembargo über deine Person ergehen.... Irgendwann wirst du entweder den Keks essen oder ihn mir geben damit ich das Embargo aufhebe....


----------



## Reflox (8. April 2010)

Da du ihn noch in der Hand hälst, klau ich dir mal kurz. Danke!

Ich verstecke ihn in einem Berg von Keksen, die alle (er mit imebgriffen) immun gegen Suchgegenstände/kräfte/sinne/dingsbumse sind!


----------



## Vicell (10. April 2010)

Da der keks nun doch mehr als durchgenommen wurd, erkenne ich ihn unter den Berg von Keksen


Den Keks geb ich nun nirgendswo hin, ich esse ihn ;O


----------



## schneemaus (10. April 2010)

Ich erschieße dich, seziere dich anschließend sofort und hole die Kekskrümel aus deinem Magen raus. Nach einer alkalischen Lösung ist die Wirkung der Salzsäure neutralisiert und ich lasse ihn von einem Keksbäcker wiederaufbauen.

Anschließend scanne ich den Keks ein, drucke 50000 Kopien und hänge diese in der ganzen Welt auf. Der Keks selbst befindet sich an einem bestimmten Ort, wo die Kopien aufgehängt wurden - eben an einem der 50k Orte


----------



## Soladra (14. April 2010)

ich klone mich 50kmal und finde so den keks.



ich versteck e ihnin meinem hello kitty schrein und schalte tokio hotel und lady gaga an


----------



## The Paladin (16. April 2010)

Ich hole den Dieter und der flamed sie nieder, dann nehme ich den Keks und mache ein häufchen drauf


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Ich hole mein Hund der frisst dein Häufchen auf und dann nehm ich den keks

Ich nehm den keks und renn so schnell wie das licht um die Erde und ihr könnt mich neimals aufhalten xD


----------



## Soladra (16. April 2010)

Lichtschranke BÄMM du bist platt mein Keks


Ich verstecke den keks in einem Strippclub, da seid ihr so abgelenckt, dass ihr ihn niemals findet!


----------



## Rikkui (16. April 2010)

Verdammt >.<
Eine Gnomische "alle leute sind angezogen" brille kauf und dir dann den keks klau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Den keks in den Marianengraben werf! ( mit ein bisschen fantasie is da kein wasser drin xD)


----------



## Tiferio (17. April 2010)

Ich hol Spongebob Schwammkopf der saugt den Marianengraben leer und ich hol den keks

ich bau ne zeitmaschine schmeiß den keks da rein und keiner weiß wo er jetz gelandet is


----------



## Soladra (18. April 2010)

ich bitte nozdormus jüngste Tochter, ihn mir für ein Bonbon zu holen. mein keks.










ich verstecke den keks irgendwo im web .


----------



## Estren (18. April 2010)

Ich google nach Keks und Downloade ihn auf meine "Keks-aus-Datei" Station.


Dann zieh ich dem Keks eine Schuluniform an und verstecke ihn im Vatikankeller - die rücken den niemals raus!


----------



## seanbuddha (18. April 2010)

Ich mach einen auf "Meister der Axt und Rächer der Missbrauchten" und schlachte den halben Vatikan ab...(Haben die doch sowieso verdient...scheiss Pedowichser)

So jetzt habe ich den Keks...und geb ihn boxxy muhahahahaa


----------



## Tade (18. April 2010)

Ich schicke den Oberemo aus meiner Heimatstadt ins Rennen, die beiden freunden sich an und quatschen sich gegenseitig ins Koma, so dass ich problemlos den Keks an mich reißen kann *muhahahaha*
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gh4Nd-KIa8k&feature=related[/youtube]

Dann binde ich den Keks einem kleinen Kätzchen um, reise in Hellboys versteck und gebe ihm den Auftrag die Katze zu beschützen.


----------



## Ulgi (26. April 2010)

Hmmm, Hellboy also, ja?
Nun dan *Knöchel knack* ich gebe Hellboy eine riesige Schüssel mit Nachos und Peperoni, während er abgelenkt ist, nehme ich mir den Keks von der Katze

Nun verstecke ich den Keks in einem euch sehr bekannten und gefürchteten Ort, einem Lehrerzimmer mit lauter Lehrern drin, die alle auf den Keks aufpassen (ein Lehrer ist ja mindestens immer drin^^)


----------



## seanbuddha (27. April 2010)

Mhhhh... Ich engagiere einen Agenten der sich als neuer Lehrer ausgibt. Der klaut den Keks für mich. Die Lehrer bemerken es und es folgt eine Flucht aus dem Schulgebäude mit Filmreichen Explosionen xD (Aber keiner Stirbt)

Ich verstecke den Keks in einer Keksfabrik!


----------



## Nerosil (1. Mai 2010)

Ich Beschwöre Chuck Norris der Holt mir den keks und bewacht ihn für mich

muhaha


----------



## Soladra (1. Mai 2010)

ich tausche den Keks gegen ein bier.


NEhme keks und verstecke ihn im Schminktisch ne freundin. Ihr werdet ihn niee fienden!


----------



## marvin51 (4. Mai 2010)

lass mein hund danach schnüffeln und hol mir den keks raus
dann zerkleiner ich den keks und verstreu ihn überall in den entlegensten landstrichen der erde


----------



## Nerosil (4. Mai 2010)

fail 
daraus wachsen keksbaume die ich ernte und die kekse bis auf einen verschicke.

Den einen tu Ich in Die Handtasche meiner Mutter und wer weiß was da noch drinne ist was Hunde/Agenten/Chuck Norris/und andere Suchfunktionen den Gar ausmacht


MUHAHA MEIN KEKS


----------



## marvin51 (5. Mai 2010)

keine ahnung ob deine mutter als suchfunktion zählt aber ich frag sie ob sie mir den rausholt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
mein keks
dann schmeiß ich den kekse in ein wasserbecken das mit radioaktiven schleim gefüllt ist


----------



## Suplo8de (5. Mai 2010)

marvin51 schrieb:


> keine ahnung ob deine mutter als suchfunktion zählt aber ich frag sie ob sie mir den rausholt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



in nem wasserbecken is wasser drin, d.h riss in der logik matrix, ich zwäng mich durch und hol den keks.

-

ich zerbrösel den keks, kleb ihn falsch zusammen und geb ihn Paul Breitner


----------



## seanbuddha (9. Mai 2010)

Ich sag ihm er bekommt nen alten WM-Fussball von 1954 und er gibt mir den falsch zusammengeklebten Keks. 
Ich lasse nun eine Horde Wissenschaftler auf den Keks los, die ihn auf den Originalzustand von Post 000001# bringen


Den Keks verstecke ich in einem Haufen von mit Aids und anderen Krankheiten infizierten Spritzen [Jah, letztens SAW II geguckt ^_^ ]. Dabei muss man innerhalb von 3 Minuten den Keks in einen Schlitz schieben damit sich die Tresortür nicht für immer schliesst.


----------



## Teraluna (17. Mai 2010)

Ich baue mir einen Ganzkörperpanzer aus extremharten Kunststoff ohne Rizen und Fugen durch die die Nadelspitzen dringen könnten der denoch genug Bewegungsfreiheit zum laufen lässt, waate durch die nur für mich völlig ungefährlichen Spritzen nehme den Keks, und stcke ihn drei Seckunden vor ablauf der drei Minuten in den Schlitz.
Auf der andern Seite der Tür nehme ich den Keks aus der auffangschale, lasse ihn entseuchen uuuund...
gebe ihn Kai der Kobold von SWR3 ( Kai der Koblod ) damit der mir als dritten Wunsch ein passendes versteck nennt auf das keiner kommt da sagt er: "Das ist aber Kompliziert und Knifflig - hast du vieleicht noch einen anderen Wunsch?" Ich antworte das er den Keks verstecken soll. Da muss Kai der Kobold lachen. "Reicht es wenn ich dir das versteck ins Ohr flüstere oder soll ich dich auch hin und zurückteleportieren?" 
So Keks ist versteckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MFG
Teraluna


----------



## Teraluna (27. Mai 2010)

Hab ich den Keks ultimativ Versteckt oder will blos keiner mehr suchen ?


----------



## Soladra (31. Mai 2010)

Ich spiele mit Kai Skatund gewinne, weil ixh mogle, ich will, dass er mich zum versteck teleportiert= MeinKeks.

Ich werfe einen Antie-Zeitmaschienen-Maschiene an und flioege auf dei brocken Ilands . Dann grabe ich mich mit jeder Menge Keksen, wasserflaschen, Batterien und meinem Kasstetenrecorder samt CDs ein und und meine Piratenfeunde bewachen alle Insteln. Ihr wisst mnicht auf welcher Insel ich bin, Noch wo auf dieser Insel, noch welcher kes der eine KEKS ist.


----------



## Soladra (11. Juni 2010)

zu schwer?


----------



## worldofhordcraft (18. Juni 2010)

Du hast aber nicht damit gerechnet, das der Keks inzwischen, durch die ganzen Zerstörungen, unzerstörbar geworden ist. Daher bomb ich die Inseln einfach alle mit meinem, aus der Zukunft importierten, Bomber und borge den Keks unversehrt aus den Überresten der Inseln. 

Den Keks geben ich dann den MythBustern, die versuchen ihn in die Luft zu sprengen, aber es bisher nicht geschafft haben da er, wie oben erwähnt, unzerstörbar ist. Der Keks darf ihnen nicht abgenommen werden, solange sie versuchen, ihn zu sprengen.

P.S.: Sorry für den Flame, aber könntest du deine Texte BITTE nochmal überprüfen, bevor du sie postest?


----------



## Thoor (19. Juni 2010)

Ich schnapp mir den Keks und ess ihn auf

KEKS PUTT SPIEL ZU ENDE!

ausser ihr wollt in meiner Fufu wühlen aber das wär dann echt cränk :<


----------



## Reflox (20. Juni 2010)

Thoor dann legen wir dich mal schön auf den Operationstisch! SCHWESTER! SKALPELL! UND BRINGEN SIE WAS MIT UM DEN KEKS ZU KLEBEN!


Ich transferie den Keks in meinen DS pulverisiere die Maschine und den DS mit einer Atomaren Explosion. HA! Versucht ihn wieder zuholen!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (20. Juni 2010)

Leider habe ich den DS BEVOR du ihn hochgejagt hast mit einem anderen getauscht und somit ist er in Sicherheit. Ich extrahiere den Keks mit Hilfe vom AVGN und Spoony aus dem DS und habe ihn nun wieder.

Nun besprüh ich den Keks mit "Unsichtbarkeits-Spray" und werfe ihn in einen Vulkan.


----------



## Barracudar (1. Juli 2010)

wie jeder weiß geht unsichbarkeits-spray mit wasser ab, also schneid ich ein loch in den vulkan, bau einen filter für unsichtbae kekse ein, der den keks dann ich einen wassereimer befördert. dann lass ich die lava ablaufen, somit ist der keks wieder da 


dann lege ich den keks in omas keksdose...nun findet mal den richtigen keks heraus


----------



## Reflox (1. Juli 2010)

Der EINZIG WAHRE Keks leuchtet goldig, sodass ich ihn schnell aussortieren kann.



Ich werf den Keks ins Feuer, nimm die Asche heraus. Einen Teil verstecke ich, den anderen lass ich vom Mount Everest fliegen, und den anderen Versteck ich in Atlantis!


----------



## UnDead_Destroyer (1. Juli 2010)

Reflox schrieb:


> Der EINZIG WAHRE Keks leuchtet goldig, sodass ich ihn schnell aussortieren kann.
> 
> 
> 
> Ich werf den Keks ins Feuer, nimm die Asche heraus. Einen Teil verstecke ich, den anderen lass ich vom Mount Everest fliegen, und den anderen Versteck ich in Atlantis!



Ich angagiere das beste Team von Kekssuchern auf der Welt um die Asche letztendlich zusammenzubekommen... Und den versteckten Teil finden die schon auch... Auch wenns dauert, Hochausgebaute Keksaufspürgeräte ftw!

Ich gebe den Keks einem kontrollierbaren, mit einem Virus infiziertem Opfer (Eines der Viren, die das Opfer dann in einen dieser dicken Mutantenzombies verwandeln, die viel zu viel aushalten) und gebe ihm den Befehl diesen Keks zu bewachen!


----------



## worldofhordcraft (1. Juli 2010)

Tja, Isaac Clark ist mir noch ein Gefallen schuldig.....der wird damit schon fertig! Er tötet den mutierten Sklaven und ich kann mir den Keks nehmen....

....leider findet Isaac, das dieser Gefallen für die 20 Cent die ich ihm mal geliehen habe etwas zu extrem war. Also nimmt er mir den Keks aus der Hand und ich steh mit verdutzdem Gesicht in der Gegend rum. Naja, wenigstens ist der Keks sicher.


----------



## qwesen (18. September 2010)

ich erschieße dich hole mir denn keks gib ihn chuck norris gebe ihm ein lichtschwert hole noch 1000 Scharfschütze und und befehle das illi arhtas und todesschwinge chuck norris bewachen


----------



## seanbuddha (24. September 2010)

qwesen schrieb:


> ich erschieße dich hole mir denn keks gib ihn chuck norris gebe ihm ein lichtschwert hole noch 1000 Scharfschütze und und befehle das illi arhtas und todesschwinge chuck norris bewachen



1. Rechtschreibung ftw!
2. Ich lasse mich in eine Frau verwandeln und Sheepe ersma Illi und Arthas [Ich kann das...irgendwie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

] Chuck Norris kann mir nicht wiederstehn und während "das" passiert klau ich ihm den Keks. Danach lasse ich den Keks als Festplatte verpacken und ihn auf den Computerschrottplatz der Welt in Afrika hineinwerfen


----------



## Reflox (25. September 2010)

Ich erwische dich, setzte dir das Messer an die Kehle und zwinge dich den Keks mir auszuhändigen.


Ich gebe den Keks einem WoW Admin (Die können alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

).


----------



## seanbuddha (25. September 2010)

Ich erreiche bei Wow einen so hohen Level, das ich es fertigbringe selbst die Admins umzunocken. [Er hat die Skorpione beschworen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]
Ich verstecke den Keks in einem anderen Universum in einer anderen Zeit an einem unbekannten Ort. Danach lasse ich mich selbst "Blitzlichten" [MIB II lässt grüssen] und habe alles vergessen, damit mich niemand ausfragen kann.


----------



## Talco (26. September 2010)

Ich erfinde ein Keks Such Gerät und spüre den keks auf und hole ihn mir =)

dann lass ich mir den keks in mein kopf einpflanzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Held² (26. September 2010)

Selber schuld :/ ich nehme meine Axt und mach dich mal einen Kopf kürzer und dann nehme ich die Keks DNA vom Keks(ich will keinen Keks essen der in einem Kopf von einem Menschen war) und machen wir darraus einen Keks klon x:


----------



## Kuya (27. September 2010)

Tja und ich ziehe mein Katana, bedanke mich für deine Klonarbeit, und
nehme dir den Klonkeks einfach weg, bevor ich deine Klonfabrik in Schutt und Asche lege. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Da du ihn nicht versteckt hast, fange ich dich kurzerhand ab. Entsorge deinen Körper in einem Müllcontainer und der Keks ist mein! 

Ich versteck den Keks in einem Spiegelkabinett.


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Ich hol ein Keksschnüffelschweinchen an die Leine, geh im Dunkeln rein und lasse mich von dem Schwein zum Keks führen. Raus geht's mit den Händen voran.

Ich verstecke den Keks an einem geheimen Ort und lasse der Welt nur einen einzigen Hinweis zukommen - über eine Folge einer Casting-, Talk- oder Gerichtsshow irgendwann in den nächsten 365 Tagen, die ich natürlich nicht bekannt gebe. Die Mitarbeiter wissen natürlich auch nichts von dem Keks, da ich selbst in fremder Anonymität und perfekt verkleidet in dieser nicht bekannt gegebenen Sendung auftrete, um den Hinweis zu verbreiten.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Leider wirst du wegen starken Depressionen in eine Psychatrie gebracht. Ich schlage den echten Psycho-Onkel K.O.. Verstecke ihn, und befrage dich wann und wer den Hinweis gibt, während du in Hypnose bist.


Ich entnehme den Keks seine DNA. Nun ist er nichtsmehr. Seine DNA pflanze ich einem Dinosaurier ein, den ich durch die Zeitmaschine geholt habe. Schicke ihn zurück. Zerstöre die Zeitmaschine und die Pläne von ihr.


----------



## schneemaus (27. September 2010)

Bei den Fußspuren, die dein Dino hinterlassen hat, finde ich Speichelspuren von diesem. Aus diesen extrahiere ich die Keks-DNA und stelle den Keks neu her.


Ich schmeiße den Keks in den Backofen und backe ihn so lange, bis er nur noch Asche ist, diese werfe ich in den Eyjafjallajökull, wodurch sich die Keksasche so mit der Lava vermischt, dass sie erst beim nächsten Ausbruch mit viel viel gewöhnlicher Asche für Flugstops sorgt.


----------



## Reflox (27. September 2010)

Du vergisst das ich eine Kopie der DNA des Kekses habe! Die habe ich ZUFÄLLIG, in meiner Taxhe verstaut. Und ich meine ZUFÄLLIG. Ich erstelle einen neuen Keks und...

... werfe ihn in ein Schwarzes Loch dass sich nur alle 45697056892308365672539 Jahre öffnet!


----------



## Frutty (28. September 2010)

zum Glück ist Einstein mein bester Freund, der errechnet mir da fix was und schickt mich dem Keks hinterher, ich kann ihn aufgrund meiner größeren Masse auch noch einholen, bevor wir in einem Paralleluniversum landen.

Dort wimmelt es vor Mücken, Fliegen und anderem Gedöns, deswegen packe ich das Keksi im Paralleluniversum in ein altes Marmeladeglas, das zufällig in meiner Tasche war, und verstecke es im Klospülkasten der Stargate-Mannschaft, die ich dort drüben getroffen habe.


----------



## Reflox (28. September 2010)

Leider habe ich dort einen meinen Wächter postiert, denn ich ZUFÄLLIG nicht erwähnt habe^^ Er beschattet dich und bringt mir dann den Keks.

Ich zerkaue ihn, und werfe die Mantsche in einen Eimer voll Kleister. Der so zähflüssig ist, dass er im Eimer kleben bleibt, und wenn man etwas hineinhält es nichtmehr raus kommt.


----------



## TheEwanie (3. Oktober 2010)

Ich sprenge den Eimer, und festige den Keks wieder. Gebe in Bill Gates.


----------



## Jengor (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich erzähle Bill Gates, dass er nicht mer der reichste Mensch auf der Erde ist und deshalb vergisst er den Keks um mehr Geld zu scheffeln.

Danach leg ich den Keks in die "Herz aus Gold"(Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis wenns wer nicht weiß) und aktiviere den unendlichen Unwahrscheinlichkeitsdrive ohne Berechnungen auszuführen.


----------

